# New 4,400w Room With Co2



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2010)

Still in the works a little but I'm close. 
The new 4x8x8 addition to my old 4x8x8 room has me at 8x8x8 now. I got two horizontal -1,000w digilux bulbs shining over five blueberry haze in five gal buckets. I plan on flowering these through a 4x8 screen ,
and the other side has four vertical -600w lights in tubes with the reflectors still on. They are shining on four large Durban Poisons. Three are in 15gal black plastic containers and one is in a 20gal brute trash can. 
All the lights are cooled by two 6 435cfm fans and the room is cooled by one 18,000 btu "Friedrich" ac unit... Picked it up brand new for $195.00!!!

Just gotta get a bigger master controller and then a day or so of touchup work and it'll be in full swing with the co2 and odor control

View attachment 1328019View attachment 1328020View attachment 1328021View attachment 1328026View attachment 1328022View attachment 1328023

View attachment 1328025
^^^these two ac units will be removed and patched-up.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2010)

Very nice. I like yo shit a ton.

Don't know if you saw it but I'm putting together a new op away from the house and the kids. Check it out when you get a chance. I'm gonna hit the sack since the wifey's finally home. I want to do co2 but don't have the funds atm. I do have an AC unit though so I'm ready for it when I do.

Are you using the OSB with the foil type backing on there or is that reg OSB that you put Mylar on? I've always wondered if the stuff with the foil type backing would cause hot spots or not an didn't have the cajones to try it.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks dez
The shell is osb and the inside is lined with 1" insulation board... its a foam with both sides covered in a reflective film, easy to cut with a utility knife.


----------



## 1stHempBankLBGrower (Dec 16, 2010)

Love your set up.... Came out similar to mine I just put up. I got a 4x4x8 set up with 1 XXXL magnum (that is not up/its for Flowering) and the Co2 gen over the T8s i have in there in the pic. 

With your A/C unit do you have your exhaust to threw your lights Outside>duct>light>duct>OUTSIDE or INSIDE THE ROOM? Your the perfect guy to talk to because we have similar rooms you just have 4 feet on me.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Bank 
The air is pulled through the lights from the outside of the room and then dumped out of the other side of the room... all sealed to keep the co2 in the room....
soo yeah it goes 

outside fresh air>duct>lights>duct>fan>duct>hot waste
------>------->------>--------[=]---[=]------{8}------>---------->

btw nice room


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 16, 2010)

Now your ballin man, I am really diggin the new set-up. Will be a must watch grow for me.  Looks like I even got a front row seat.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks!
good to have ya raider


----------



## JustAnotherStoner (Dec 16, 2010)

subscribed! Ive been lurking around her for a few months now and loved your last grow whodat! actually modeled a 10x5 to be a lot like this. cant wait to see this grow!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 16, 2010)

subbed nice room ya got there man ill be watchin


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll be anxiously watching what happens here bud. Nice set up.


----------



## arik maso (Dec 16, 2010)

blueberry haze and durban poison are two of my favorite strains. it'll be fun to follow this one


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks dez
> The shell is osb and the inside is lined with 1" insulation board... its a foam with both sides covered in a reflective film, easy to cut with a utility knife.



I thought so, only the stuff I've found at Home Depot isn't nearly that shiny looking. I use the Insulfoam which is the white styrofoam panels with the Styrene film on both sides and cover them with Mylar on my walls. Cool cab man, you do very professional work.

I see a lot of clamps hanging in the background of one pic, are you a cabinet maker? I'm a finish carpenter with a B-1 General Contractor Lic and custom cabinetry is my specialty. I've done many kitchens around Orange and LA counties and too many vanity cabs to count.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Dec 16, 2010)

daaamn nice setup ya got going Whodat! and loving the durban in the brute trashcan. GO BIG or go home i always say haha


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 19, 2010)

Whodat !!
What do you have going on now my friend??
things are looking spectacular, mind if I join you for the journey..
I Have a big bag of buds and a fresh new pack of rollies and I will be waiting to see what is going to happen here !!

Peace !!


----------



## TheRuiner (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been around now for your past 3 grows, I damn well can't sit this one out now can I! 

I admit I wasn't around for a good portion of the last thread though, you still using your organic tea brew that I *cough* borrowed *cough* a few grows back?
Happy Growing!


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 20, 2010)

4,400 watts sounds fun... Im subd


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 20, 2010)

JustAnotherStoner said:


> subscribed! Ive been lurking around her for a few months now and loved your last grow whodat! actually modeled a 10x5 to be a lot like this. cant wait to see this grow!


 Thanks for following bro. I'm gonna have to check out this room you got 


pitbudz87 said:


> subbed nice room ya got there man ill be watchin





jigfresh said:


> I'll be anxiously watching what happens here bud. Nice set up.





arik maso said:


> blueberry haze and durban poison are two of my favorite strains. it'll be fun to follow this one


 Thanks for the complements guys  This one should be good.


Dezracer said:


> I thought so, only the stuff I've found at Home Depot isn't nearly that shiny looking. I use the Insulfoam which is the white styrofoam panels with the Styrene film on both sides and cover them with Mylar on my walls. Cool cab man, you do very professional work.
> 
> I see a lot of clamps hanging in the background of one pic, are you a cabinet maker? I'm a finish carpenter with a B-1 General Contractor Lic and custom cabinetry is my specialty. I've done many kitchens around Orange and LA counties and too many vanity cabs to count.


 Yeah dez I do custom furniture, entertainment centers, tables, shelves, some chairs, and cabinets, but my heart is in growing  I'l try to find pics of some woodwork 


ElectricPineapple said:


> daaamn nice setup ya got going Whodat! and loving the durban in the brute trashcan. GO BIG or go home i always say haha


 lol thanks EP.


littlegrower2004 said:


> gotta sign up for this one! glad your back!





marijuananation said:


> Whodat !!
> What do you have going on now my friend??
> things are looking spectacular, mind if I join you for the journey..
> I Have a big bag of buds and a fresh new pack of rollies and I will be waiting to see what is going to happen here !!
> ...





Favre2Harvin said:


> *whooooooooooooooooooooodaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttt!!!!!! Subbbed for sure!! This one looks killer!*





TheRuiner said:


> I've been around now for your past 3 grows, I damn well can't sit this one out now can I!
> 
> I admit I wasn't around for a good portion of the last thread though, you still using your organic tea brew that I *cough* borrowed *cough* a few grows back?
> Happy Growing!


 lol! come one come all!!! thanks for tuning in peeps!
and Ruiner I'm still brewing the guano kelp tea 


Marlowe said:


> 4,400 watts sounds fun... Im subd


 Thanks for tuning in Marlowe... I watched the first season of the wire a year back and then about 8 days later I was done with the last episode of the series lol I got sucked into that show like non other 






Been out of town but today I got the 8 spot light controller hooked up on 220 and put the screen up. Giving them 24hrs of darkness tonight in prep for flower... They have been feeding on mostly the soil this whole time with a couple doses of veg tea, so in a day or two they will get their first taste of some flowering guano kelp tea. I do feel like I should have given them a batch of the bloom tea like a week before flip just to get the juices goin but it's too late now. I have no solid reason why I think this but its just my gutt sayin it. Still some lollipoping and touch up work to be done before I can just do routine maintenance stuff

Thanks for tuning in!

 
whodat


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 21, 2010)

LOOKIN FRESH!!! Hows the temp in the.... Basement??? with that ac down there? Im going to frame a room in this spring and was going to do a similar setup for cooling as its easy lol.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 21, 2010)

whodat- i think youll be just fine with starting them on the flower tea once they flip. some growers like to start their bloom nutes late in veg just before the flip and some growers continue veg only nutes until they stop stretching, like integra was doing. either way the results seem to turn out about the same and im sure your going to be pulling some killer buds! still running the sour diesel and the crystally strain?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey Whodat, looks good with those plants in there.
How many plants are there in the last pic you posted? I'm getting ready to do my first scrog at the new spot under a 1K HPS and am trying to do some figuring on how much space to allow for each plant in a scrog. I will be putting between 5 & 9 plants under it and it's on a light rail so I have up to a 4'x8' area to work with. Four of the plants are pretty good size and the others are average. I'm going to give each of them their own screen since they're mixed strains and will have different flowering periods. Just going to butt the frames of the screens together.

I'm basically trying to decide how big to make each screen. First thought was 2x2 but when I put one together it seems awfully big. Any suggestions on screen size for each plant? I may only use two of the bigger ones and will most likely Supercrop those when I put them under the screens to spread the tops out a bit.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> LOOKIN FRESH!!! Hows the temp in the.... Basement??? with that ac down there? Im going to frame a room in this spring and was going to do a similar setup for cooling as its easy lol.


Not a basement but the day temps are 75-80 and the night temps are 68-70. This ac could be used for a much bigger op 



littlegrower2004 said:


> whodat- i think youll be just fine with starting them on the flower tea once they flip. some growers like to start their bloom nutes late in veg just before the flip and some growers continue veg only nutes until they stop stretching, like integra was doing. either way the results seem to turn out about the same and im sure your going to be pulling some killer buds! still running the sour diesel and the crystally strain?


Thanks LittleG I'm actually going to cut about 10 clones of the sour d mom tomorrow and throw away the rest of her, shes getting way too big and has spider mites.
Still got the mystery crystal growing in veg and she is curing nicely too 
oh btw what's up with integra? did he get back on riu? He sure could rock the fukk out of a scrog 


Dezracer said:


> Hey Whodat, looks good with those plants in there.
> How many plants are there in the last pic you posted? I'm getting ready to do my first scrog at the new spot under a 1K HPS and am trying to do some figuring on how much space to allow for each plant in a scrog. I will be putting between 5 & 9 plants under it and it's on a light rail so I have up to a 4'x8' area to work with. Four of the plants are pretty good size and the others are average. I'm going to give each of them their own screen since they're mixed strains and will have different flowering periods. Just going to butt the frames of the screens together.
> 
> I'm basically trying to decide how big to make each screen. First thought was 2x2 but when I put one together it seems awfully big. Any suggestions on screen size for each plant? I may only use two of the bigger ones and will most likely Supercrop those when I put them under the screens to spread the tops out a bit.


Hey thanks dez  I got five plants in the last pic but feel like I could prob get away with only three in the 4x8 because they are kinda big and bushy. I guess the screen size all depends on how much that particular strain will stretch during flower ya know. 
With different strains going at different times Im thinking the light hight could become an issue, but thats nothing a strong shelf or table couldn't fix  I have a feeling a 2x2 scrog could fill up quite nicely with one plant, but this is my first try at scrog so dont blame me if it doesn't fill in lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2010)

Already had to tuck several tops and branches over to spread out... I think its going to fill in a little too much lol! What ever im just gonna roll with it and see what happens 
You can also see I have allot of trimming to do underneath the screen but I'm going to do this over the next two weeks.
The last two pics are of the vert side 


eace:
WhoDat


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks! I'll def blame you ,haha!
Not really but I think I'll stick with the 2x2 screens. I just nee to decide which material I'm going to use for the screen I guess. Yours looks like metal that's powdercoated or painted which would be good I think. I've got a few options with stuff I already have, I just can't make up my mind.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 22, 2010)

by the looks of those first three pics, you could have been safe going with just three of those plants! going to be a really filled screen thats for sure! spider mites are definetely a growers worst nightmare...controllable but extremely hard to get rid of completely. im still real curious about those no pest strips ppl were mentioning over in the 600 club. integra unfortunately hasnt posted for quite sometime, that i have noticed atleast. last i remember hearing was he possibly would try growing at a friends to let the cops chill or even move to another location. he sure was a master at scrog and hydro!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 22, 2010)

I put up one of those 'Hot Shot' strips and in a few hours started seeing dead bugs on the floor and in the drip trays. I didn't realise I had any gnats but that's mostly what I find dead in the rooms. The Spider Mites have been non existent ever since the day I put it up too. I haven't sprayed my plants since then and am very happy about it. I never liked the idea of soaking the plants with stuff since it's not like you rinse them off when you harvest, you know? I was using organic sprays but still...


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2010)

got some dank curing Sour D and ? purp. I got the co2 up and running so I picked up the day temps to 78-85 and the night temps are to be determined... Also got some lollipoping done today with a lil more to go.



WhoDat


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice man. I wish mine were that big to start out with...maybe on the second run though. The ones I'm putting under my screen tonight or tomorrow are much smaller than that. The bigger ones are really bushy but not tall like yours. They're all in 3gal containers.

I got the area set up today by putting a frame on the floor with some uprights to support the frames that have screen attached. There's a 4x4 and four that are 2x2 so they fill the 4x8 area. I went with the plastic fence material from Lowes for a first run and if it sucks I'm going with the metal stuff you have.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 22, 2010)

lookin good whodat keep it up man


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tips on the strips  I'll have to decide between those or spider mite predators because I don't think I can use both at once lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin good whodat keep it up man


Thanks pit


----------



## glShemp (Dec 22, 2010)

Very impressive. The metal you are using for the scrog screen - is that the stuff they sell for reinforcing concrete?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 22, 2010)

id go with lady bugs personally alot better than chemicals in my opionion


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 23, 2010)

ya i like to spend time in my grow room at plant level and some guys were saying the chemicals are bad if inhaled by humans in significant amounts. i second the predator mites since you seemed to be happy with the effect they had last grow. DEZ does make the strips sound pretty convincing though haha. i can almost smell that sour D and that purps mystery looks caked with trichs! the screens plants look nice and cleaned up.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2010)

glShemp said:


> Very impressive. The metal you are using for the scrog screen - is that the stuff they sell for reinforcing concrete?


 no, but I do use some of that stuff for hang drying though. I got this screen at homedepot, it says its vynel coated 2"x3" welded screen. Nice and sturdy 


pitbudz87 said:


> id go with lady bugs personally alot better than chemicals in my opionion


 I'll have to look into it, thanks 


littlegrower2004 said:


> ya i like to spend time in my grow room at plant level and some guys were saying the chemicals are bad if inhaled by humans in significant amounts. i second the predator mites since you seemed to be happy with the effect they had last grow. DEZ does make the strips sound pretty convincing though haha. i can almost smell that sour D and that purps mystery looks caked with trichs! the screens plants look nice and cleaned up.


The predators work but they are kinda pricey, I'll have to compare the effectiveness and price to some ladybugs.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2010)

durban trees and bb haze scrog mmmmmmm 





Also got some pics of the ballasts and controller.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice pics. I'm hoping my screen will fill in. 

I put the Cat Kush, the bigger Headband and the White Widow in the 4x4 area and then gave each of the other four (1 Headband and 3 Afghan Kush) their own 2x2 screen since they're smaller. I propped them up on cinder blocks and they're all either touching the screen or within an inch of it and turned on the light and light rail a couple of hours ago.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

Sounds good dez, hope they fill out nicely. 
Im starting to think that my plants wont fill in as much as id hope...


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

Im enjoying spending the time with the plants while training them 
scrog is fun so far, now lets hope it yields well.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2010)

looks like you filled the screen nicely. I think you'll be very pleased with the results.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking good Whodat! I started pushing the tops down under the screen on all but one of the plants in mine so far. It was the smallest of the bunch and will be through the screen in a day or so I think. I sure am nervous about filling out my screen though, not sure they'll be able to get it done.
I was thinking of taking the other two moms over there and sticking them in there too just to be sure, lol. Like one of the bigger plants for each of the four 2x2 screens and then the five small ones under the 4x4 screen in a 'X' pattern. IDK, I might just be over thinking it...


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like i tuned in just in time great set up man end result is going to be great cant wait to see the process subbed up


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 28, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> looks like you filled the screen nicely. I think you'll be very pleased with the results.


 Thanks jig! If it ends up anywhere near as good as your vert scrog I'll be a very happy camper.


Dezracer said:


> Looking good Whodat! I started pushing the tops down under the screen on all but one of the plants in mine so far. It was the smallest of the bunch and will be through the screen in a day or so I think. I sure am nervous about filling out my screen though, not sure they'll be able to get it done.
> I was thinking of taking the other two moms over there and sticking them in there too just to be sure, lol. Like one of the bigger plants for each of the four 2x2 screens and then the five small ones under the 4x4 screen in a 'X' pattern. IDK, I might just be over thinking it...


 no bro thinking is a great thing when it comes to growing lol What I did was lower the screen a few inches after the plants had been under it for a few days because I figured it would push the rest of the plant outward and thus covering more space. lol did I just say "thus" sheehs 



KronDonSmoker said:


> Looks like i tuned in just in time great set up man end result is going to be great cant wait to see the process subbed up


 thanks kds  nice to have you on board.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 28, 2010)

Vert and scrog- 
View attachment 1350410View attachment 1350411View attachment 1350412View attachment 1350413
View attachment 1350416View attachment 1350414View attachment 1350415


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 29, 2010)

lookin wonderful man some good work you got going on there plus rep my friend


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Dec 29, 2010)

*whooooooooooooooooooooodaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttt!!!!!!*


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 29, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin wonderful man some good work you got going on there plus rep my friend


 thanks pit 


Favre2Harvin said:


> *whooooooooooooooooooooodaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttt!!!!!!*


 lool, I always love a good "whooooooooooooooooooooodaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttt!!!!!!" chant from you favre


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 30, 2010)

Whodat, I'll be posting a few pics of my scrog in my thread in a few minutes. Take a look when you're back on if you don't mind and tell me what you think.

It's the link in my sig...


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Whodat, I'll be posting a few pics of my scrog in my thread in a few minutes. Take a look when you're back on if you don't mind and tell me what you think.
> 
> It's the link in my sig...


Im already subbed to your thread dez 
Your plants look good!


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 31, 2010)

Coming along realllll nice keep it going bro great job so far definitely some plus rep if i havent already done it lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2011)

Built myself a bubble cloner today... first try at anything hydro, lets hope it works
Also picked up two technaflora recipe for success packs for 30 bucks! 50%!
enjoy-


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2011)

KronDonSmoker said:


> Coming along realllll nice keep it going bro great job so far definitely some plus rep if i havent already done it lol


 thanks kron


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 3, 2011)

*You will like the bubble cloner, ive had good success with mine too, never lost a clone. WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!*


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2011)

I never answered on the other thread, but I haven't found a need for a dome on a cloner. Looking good over there whodat.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 3, 2011)

i havent needed a dome on my bubble cloner yet gotta love diy man lookin good whodat keep it up


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 3, 2011)

whodat- the screens look amazing! those are going to be some monster nugs if they continue this path!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2011)

Duran-

View attachment 1361861

BBH-



Enjoy

whodat


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2011)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *You will like the bubble cloner, ive had good success with mine too, never lost a clone. WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!*





jigfresh said:


> I never answered on the other thread, but I haven't found a need for a dome on a cloner. Looking good over there whodat.





pitbudz87 said:


> i havent needed a dome on my bubble cloner yet gotta love diy man lookin good whodat keep it up





littlegrower2004 said:


> whodat- the screens look amazing! those are going to be some monster nugs if they continue this path!


Thanks for all the feedback peeps


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 3, 2011)

lookin good man keep up the great work


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey man, sorry for not answering on my thread sooner than now but things are a bit crazy atm. I'm so stressed out that I can't sleep at all and I'm out of edibles and butter with no time to make more. Haven't done shite with the grows in a couple days either except water the girls. I'll have a nice update in a couple of days though.

Yours is coming along so nice, I'm a bit green right now bro.


----------



## headsack (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice looking set up man. Looks like you should have some good cola action in the weeks to come.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2011)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin good man keep up the great work


 Thanks pit.


Dezracer said:


> Hey man, sorry for not answering on my thread sooner than now but things are a bit crazy atm. I'm so stressed out that I can't sleep at all and I'm out of edibles and butter with no time to make more. Haven't done shite with the grows in a couple days either except water the girls. I'll have a nice update in a couple of days though.
> 
> Yours is coming along so nice, I'm a bit green right now bro.


 Man sorry to hear about the turbulent times, keep on keepin on dezz. Glad to hear ur grow is coming along nicely and thanks for the complement bro.


headsack said:


> Nice looking set up man. Looks like you should have some good cola action in the weeks to come.


Thanks Headsac, I like colas


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 5, 2011)

*yeaaaaaahhh buddy!!*


----------



## headsack (Jan 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I like colas


We have something in common then bud. Nice little flowers beginning to form. Keep it up.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2011)

Your scrog has really come together. I haven't seen mine in a couple of days but am going there later today as I'm sure their ready for water by now. Half that many colas would make me a happy man.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2011)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *yeaaaaaahhh buddy!!*


 haha, no wwwwhhhhhoooddddaaaaatttt? thanks anyway hahaaa


headsack said:


> We have something in common then bud. Nice little flowers beginning to form. Keep it up.


 haha who doesn't like colas? thanks headsack.


Dezracer said:


> Your scrog has really come together. I haven't seen mine in a couple of days but am going there later today as I'm sure their ready for water by now. Half that many colas would make me a happy man.


 Hey dez hope you came home to some happy ladies. Thanks for the complement too. But Im guessing Ill have like 5-8 larger buds and the rest are just gonna be dens little nugglets. I dont see them growing much more in hight from hear on.
Wishing I had filled up the screen alittle more...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey folks hows it growin? Got me some guano kelp tea goin ape-shit! Might I add that the water level is about three inches from top of the tea res.
also got my ladybugs in today!


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice Lady bugs! i was thinking about trying out some predator mites


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2011)

AudiA6Driver said:


> Nice Lady bugs! i was thinking about trying out some predator mites


Iv used predator mites with good results, just wanted to see if ladybugs worked.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2011)

scrog side


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 9, 2011)

holy shit! those are looking amazing and still have so much time! i see a major cola forming in the front of that pic. hows the new bubble cloner working for you?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> holy shit! those are looking amazing and still have so much time! i see a major cola forming in the front of that pic. hows the new bubble cloner working for you?



Hey stinky ol' red eye haha! Thanks for the complement bro . The bubble cloner is doing its thing and I can see what looks like tiny pre-roots forming.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2011)

Daurban-


BBH-


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jan 9, 2011)

What is there to say man? You do great work every, time...

I think some things that did fly under the radar a bit with some of these peers. LOOK at that vertical SCROG, that filled really NICE!!! That's one plant just about filling that whole screen. 
You'll be happy with the horizontal SCROG, especially if those "BBK" are clones of what you popped off before. 

:Question:
How big is the vertical screen?


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 10, 2011)

*Yo whodat could you post what your tea recipe consists of?? Im doing an organic grow and I want to make up my own tea using guano and I was just curious as to what else you use in your recipe? *


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2011)

nice spread


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 12, 2011)

Whodat!
How many ladybugs do you think I'd need for my scrog? I want to try them out since last night when I fed the girls I saw gnats just like over here. I was going to pick up some gognats but think I'd like to try soem ladybugs instead. I have a no pest strip up and still have gnats, just gnats though. I would like to take the pest strip down and get some ladybugs. Also, do you know what all bugs they'll eat so I have an idea of how they'll do?
I had to shitcan two small plants yesterday when I pulled 4 to chop because they were full of dead gnats so I think I'd like to try something else. I checked all of the other plants closely and there's one other with dead gnats in some of it so I'll be chopping just those buds tonight and chucking them if I don't find a way to get them out today.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2011)

Plants are suffering much from the spider mites, whodat's upset but gonna come back even stronger... 
The large specs are from the application of sm predators. Hope this works


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2011)

ColaFarmer said:


> What is there to say man? You do great work every, time...
> 
> I think some things that did fly under the radar a bit with some of these peers. LOOK at that vertical SCROG, that filled really NICE!!! That's one plant just about filling that whole screen.
> You'll be happy with the horizontal SCROG, especially if those "BBK" are clones of what you popped off before.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words cola. I'll take some measurements tomorrow.




Favre2Harvin said:


> *Yo whodat could you post what your tea recipe consists of?? Im doing an organic grow and I want to make up my own tea using guano and I was just curious as to what else you use in your recipe? *


Almost didnt recognize you with the new av. I'll try and post it for ya soon.



mr west said:


> nice spread


 Hey westy, thanks for stopping by.



Dezracer said:


> Whodat!
> How many ladybugs do you think I'd need for my scrog? I want to try them out since last night when I fed the girls I saw gnats just like over here. I was going to pick up some gognats but think I'd like to try soem ladybugs instead. I have a no pest strip up and still have gnats, just gnats though. I would like to take the pest strip down and get some ladybugs. Also, do you know what all bugs they'll eat so I have an idea of how they'll do?
> I had to shitcan two small plants yesterday when I pulled 4 to chop because they were full of dead gnats so I think I'd like to try something else. I checked all of the other plants closely and there's one other with dead gnats in some of it so I'll be chopping just those buds tonight and chucking them if I don't find a way to get them out today.


Hey dez, sorry for such a late response, I'v had my hands full lately. They have all kinds of info on bugs and what they eat @ naturescontrol.com 
Sorry to hear about your gnat situation bro, just be happy you don't have mites. 

IF YOU DONT HAVE MITES TAKE PREVENTATIVE MEASURES
I feel this situation could have been very preventable... next grow will be better.


whodat


----------



## duchieman (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey whodat, nice setup you have here. Right now my location is temporary for only a few more months so the tent works well but I'm always pondering more permanent setups like this. Definitely subbed in.

Cheers
Duchie


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 19, 2011)

_*Fuck man that sucks! my main plant in my tent has thrips! I am super upset myself the fuckers wont stop sucking the N out of my fan leaves and they keep dying  . I hate predator bugs man what good do they do this world? *_


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 20, 2011)

still looking very good! plenty of bud in that SCROG!


----------



## TheRuiner (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the mites man, your screen filled out quite nicely after all! No doubt! 

I'm not completely up to speed but what made you decide against lady bugs?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2011)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *Yo whodat could you post what your tea recipe consists of?? Im doing an organic grow and I want to make up my own tea using guano and I was just curious as to what else you use in your recipe? *


I brew an organic guano kelp tea I use with every watering but Im gonna do a clean water flush in a day or two.


This is the recipe.

I use tap water and let it bubble for a couple days before I use it. The ph of the tap water is around 8. My soil is a mix of 6 parts FFOF, 2 parts earthworm castings,2 parts perlite, 1 cup of powderizd dol lime per cu foot of soiless mix. 

The dry tea mix is,
2/3 cup of 
Peruvian seabird guano
Jamaican bat guano
Worm castings
and 5 tbs of maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract.
I put this dry mix in pantyhose to act as a "tea bag"

5 tbs blackstrap molasses.
Mix into 5 gallons of dechlorinated water.
I let it brew for 24hrs and then use.



Dezracer said:


> Whodat!
> How many ladybugs do you think I'd need for my scrog? I want to try them out since last night when I fed the girls I saw gnats just like over here. I was going to pick up some gognats but think I'd like to try soem ladybugs instead. I have a no pest strip up and still have gnats, just gnats though. I would like to take the pest strip down and get some ladybugs. Also, do you know what all bugs they'll eat so I have an idea of how they'll do?
> I had to shitcan two small plants yesterday when I pulled 4 to chop because they were full of dead gnats so I think I'd like to try something else. I checked all of the other plants closely and there's one other with dead gnats in some of it so I'll be chopping just those buds tonight and chucking them if I don't find a way to get them out today.


LADYBUG FACT SHEET & Release Instructions
http://www.naturescontrol.com/ladybugs.html



ColaFarmer said:


> :Question:
> How big is the vertical screen?


it was 36"x57" but had to take it down because it was too infested and putting the rest of the crop at a high risk, boy it was going to be a nice yielder too 



duchieman said:


> Hey whodat, nice setup you have here. Right now my location is temporary for only a few more months so the tent works well but I'm always pondering more permanent setups like this. Definitely subbed in.
> 
> Cheers
> Duchie


Cheers duchie  thanks for tuning in.



Favre2Harvin said:


> _*Fuck man that sucks! my main plant in my tent has thrips! I am super upset myself the fuckers wont stop sucking the N out of my fan leaves and they keep dying  . I hate predator bugs man what good do they do this world? *_


The Pest: Thrips
http://www.naturescontrol.com/thrip.html




littlegrower2004 said:


> still looking very good! plenty of bud in that SCROG!


 Thanks LTG


TheRuiner said:


> Sorry to hear about the mites man, your screen filled out quite nicely after all! No doubt!
> 
> I'm not completely up to speed but what made you decide against lady bugs?


I got the ladybugs and they were unable to battle the mites so I got some other trusty predators that Iv used before.
The Pest: Spider Mites

http://www.naturescontrol.com/mite.html#tt







Hope these links help.
update soon 
 whodat


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2011)

Durban-


BBH-


----------



## cowasaki (Jan 20, 2011)

still looking good bro.. even with the bug problem im pullin up a chair


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

whodat- bummer to hear you had to take down the vert screen. i was looking forward to seeing how that turned out! i think integra would be very proud of your regular scrog though! it looks amazing and is going to be a huge yield! whats your plan for getting rid of the mites for the next grow? ive got to take a couple weeks off and clean out my room due to PM infestation.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2011)

cowasaki said:


> still looking good bro.. even with the bug problem im pullin up a chair


 Right on cowasaki  thanks for tuning in.


littlegrower2004 said:


> whodat- bummer to hear you had to take down the vert screen. i was looking forward to seeing how that turned out! i think integra would be very proud of your regular scrog though! it looks amazing and is going to be a huge yield! whats your plan for getting rid of the mites for the next grow? ive got to take a couple weeks off and clean out my room due to PM infestation.


Im gonna try a few different things, I let you know what they are when I find out haha, but no joke, I will do everything I can after I harvest.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2011)

one of the bbh plants-


mmmmmmmmmm durban... Damn this would be looking better if were around more.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 21, 2011)

*Where do you get the blackstrap? would any kind of molasses work? *


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2011)

I get the blackstrap at the grocery store in the baking isle, basically any unsulphered molasses.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 22, 2011)

When I went to the grocery store I could only find Fancy molasses, which is not really molasses I don't think, and the other molasses wasn't marked clearly enough regarding the sulphur. I ended up going to a health food store and grabbed a 1L jar for about 6 bucks. And it's the blackstrap that has all the leftover goodness from the refine process that we're looking for, I think.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2011)

Pisser, the Mites bro. I've almost got my ver room emptied out and when it's empty I'm going to clean the entire vert and veg rooms with bleach and then bomb the whole garage with a Pyrethrin bomb and then I'll spray the perimeter of the garage and each room with the non toxic stuff our pest control company uses. I asked the dude that normally comes if he'll leave me some next time he's here and he agreed to fill one of my pump spray bottles with it for me. He was cool and didn't ask why I didn't want spraying in the garage. Only after that will I begin to revamp the vert room and fill it with plants. 

I got some of the stuff DST recommended for the soil and have been using it in all of the pots for the past week now and see no live gnats at the moment. I think the plants in the scrog had eggs in the soil or something because the new place had gnats a few days after taking the plants over there. I hung a strip for a few days and then started treating the soil and now I don't see any and I've taken the strip down.


----------



## TheRuiner (Jan 22, 2011)

View attachment 1397317


whodatnation said:


> I get the blackstrap at the grocery store in the baking isle, basically any unsulphered molasses.


Some use more liberally that others... almost all can agree, the ladies love something about molasses ....


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2011)

I use an organic agave sweetener instead if blackstrap. Its just what I found when looking for molasses and so far the plants seem to like it.


----------



## TheRuiner (Jan 22, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I use an organic agave sweetener instead if blackstrap. Its just what I found when looking for molasses and so far the plants seem to like it.


If it aint broke.....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 5, 2011)

WHODATTTTTTTTTT where u attttttt???


----------



## DrGreenThumb781 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats intense... Wish I had the room for something like that, Good luck! Keep me Updated.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> When I went to the grocery store I could only find Fancy molasses, which is not really molasses I don't think, and the other molasses wasn't marked clearly enough regarding the sulphur. I ended up going to a health food store and grabbed a 1L jar for about 6 bucks. And it's the blackstrap that has all the leftover goodness from the refine process that we're looking for, I think.
> View attachment 1395789


 Looks like it should work fine duchie


Dezracer said:


> Pisser, the Mites bro. I've almost got my ver room emptied out and when it's empty I'm going to clean the entire vert and veg rooms with bleach and then bomb the whole garage with a Pyrethrin bomb and then I'll spray the perimeter of the garage and each room with the non toxic stuff our pest control company uses. I asked the dude that normally comes if he'll leave me some next time he's here and he agreed to fill one of my pump spray bottles with it for me. He was cool and didn't ask why I didn't want spraying in the garage. Only after that will I begin to revamp the vert room and fill it with plants.
> 
> I got some of the stuff DST recommended for the soil and have been using it in all of the pots for the past week now and see no live gnats at the moment. I think the plants in the scrog had eggs in the soil or something because the new place had gnats a few days after taking the plants over there. I hung a strip for a few days and then started treating the soil and now I don't see any and I've taken the strip down.


 Glad to hear you got the gnats down dez, and yeah preventative measures are key with the mites.


TheRuiner said:


> View attachment 1397317
> 
> Some use more liberally that others... almost all can agree, the ladies love something about molasses ....


 true dat 


Dezracer said:


> I use an organic agave sweetener instead if blackstrap. Its just what I found when looking for molasses and so far the plants seem to like it.





TheRuiner said:


> If it aint broke.....


 lol, double true dat


littlegrower2004 said:


> WHODATTTTTTTTTT where u attttttt???


 right here lg!


DrGreenThumb781 said:


> Thats intense... Wish I had the room for something like that, Good luck! Keep me Updated.


thanks dgt.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2011)

Durban-



BBH-


----------



## dreadlockcock (Feb 7, 2011)

i got a veg setup with a few durbans and skunk and papaya under the HO t5 then flowering with 2 1000 watt vertical hps kinda like this but not nearly as nice. plus had the popo up in my ass from a smoke complaint today fucking sketch im so lucky they didnt find the babys. still small, any tips would be great this is a wonderful grow my friend


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Durban-
> View attachment 1429243View attachment 1429244View attachment 1429245View attachment 1429246View attachment 1429262View attachment 1429263View attachment 1429261
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! that SCROG has got the be one of the best ive ever seen! filled in better then i expected and those buds look to a very good size! hopefully they are nice and hard from those thousand watters. the durban sure does look like a beauty too! so crystally almost looks like my PM haha! good job whodat!


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah Whodat.. Truly amazing!... Screen looks great and that Durban is just ridiclous!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

I sure wish my screen had filled out like that but that's what I get for not vegging them in the screen at all I guess.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

I didnt veg them in the screen either. I will next time tho. 
So the ?Purp and some Sour D are in line to rock the scrog next! yay


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I didnt veg them in the screen either. I will next time tho.
> So the ?Purp and some Sour D are in line to rock the scrog next! yay


sounds GREAT to me!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

you have some vegging already then?

I've got Purple Haze and DOG Kush vegging to in mine next. It may sound odd but the Purple Haze that's in the little tent already has this crazy purple hue to it when the light hits it just right. Not the leaves but the flowers...

I've been wanting to try PH forever it seems like and the one time a buddy of mine had it, it was just one big bud that was a heavy eighth he got from a dispensary and he didn't want to split it apart. Bastard, lol.
Was really cool looking though as it was really purple, the whole thing was purple.


----------



## Ketchup Kid (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice grow man, I started reading in time to follow it as it finishes. Good luck, can't to wait to see how much it actually produces per plant. I've just learned about this technique earlier today and will try it out after my first grow(starting now) when I have more money to do it right.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Feb 8, 2011)

*whoooooooooooooooooooodaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttt*


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 12, 2011)

those pictures are wats upppp! looking GREAT! how much longer are you looking at?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks stinky ol' red eye  The durban is coming down in 2-3 days and the bbh looks like its got a few more weeks on it(thats whats in the pics)


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2011)

You run co2, right? I'm curious how often I'm going to be filling bottles and what rate to set the regulator at. I have a 20lb and I'll be swapping a 50lb with Argon for one with co2 so I'll run the 50lb and use the smaller for when I'm getting the big one refilled. My room is 10x12x9h and there's two tents in there currently that draw air from the room through the tent, light and then back into the room. I was thinking of closing off the exhaust since there's going to be co2 now but not entirely sure on that. Either that or just reduce the exhaust rate. I just worry about odor leaking out if there's any leaks and if I keep an exhaust but reduce it I can control the odor that does get out since it would be less likely that anything would escape from anywhere but where it get's pulled out and that get's hit with a filter and o3 gen.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2011)

I run co2 with a monitor/controller in a 8x8x8 sealed room having to refill a 20lb tank maybe every 2 weeks, but since im towords the end of this crop I cut the co2 ppms down to 500 from 1500.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2011)

So it sounds like I might need to fiil the 50lb bottle once a month or so? I don't have a controller so will be relying on the regulator settings for now. I'll get one down the road but for now, just the regulator. Do you nkow what the SCFM is your controller is putting out? I see they can range from .5-20 or so cubic feet per hour to achieve the desired PPM. Without a controller or meter I have no idea how high to set it to get in the 1000-1500PPM range. If you have an idea of the cfm yours is putting out I can adjust from there for my space.

Thanks man, appreciate the help.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> So it sounds like I might need to fiil the 50lb bottle once a month or so? I don't have a controller so will be relying on the regulator settings for now. I'll get one down the road but for now, just the regulator. Do you nkow what the SCFM is your controller is putting out? I see they can range from .5-20 or so cubic feet per hour to achieve the desired PPM. Without a controller or meter I have no idea how high to set it to get in the 1000-1500PPM range. If you have an idea of the cfm yours is putting out I can adjust from there for my space.
> 
> Thanks man, appreciate the help.




Not sure what a SCFM rating is but I'll try and find out for ya. I would probably hook the regulator to a timer and have it go for 15min every hr. and with a room that size I guess have the ball go about 2/3 of the way up. They sell small co2 test tubes that could help you get a better idea of what your workin with.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2011)

New UVB light 

BBH-





Veg-


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 15, 2011)

whats the bushes in the middle in home depot buckets? look they are going to be rocking in the SCROG! is the UVB for trich production? be nice to see how it works.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah the uvb light is to see if it will produce more trichs, and the veging plants in the buckets are some ?purp plants toped once with some lst done by hand. She's a pretty thin stemmed viny lady and so easy to train. If you want to see my last run with her check out the link- https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/365038-who-dat-6-strains.html


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 16, 2011)

that last grow of yours was great! i would have to say your one of the best growers ive seen, especially in soil. i cant for the life of me keep green plants in soil seems that i always miss something and they start dieing. the purp has got to be some of the best looking chron ive ever seen as well! even more crystally then my GDP which i thought was super haha. i hadnt realized you had ran each of these current strains already. the durban was some fat nugs last time. and everyone wants some blueberry yum yum haha! are you changing the lighting situation for the next grow?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2011)

Well thanks soo much for the kind words LG! I know the basics but I still have room for improvement I feel, and yeah last grow was a hell of a run! Felt pretty good about it  
The lighting situation with the 600ds will be hung back horizontally for the next grow, just dont have veging plants big enough to justify running vert again. When ever this BBH is done I'll put those ?purps under it in a 4x4 section and a few weeks later when the sour ds' have a nice veg I'll put those under the other half of the scrog. In the next few days, when Im done harvesting the durban, I'll throw in some sweet island skunk thats been veging for a few weeks and they will finish in 3gal pots with one in a 5gal too to see if there is any difference. Also gonna build a two site hydro system and test some of the aks on it. Never done hydro before but I have a meter and nutes ready just need to buld the system, Im planning on making it a rdwc system in five gal buckets and flower as soon as they get a nice little root structure. 
Well thanks again for the kind words bro, I gotta get back to trimmin


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 17, 2011)

enjoy the trimming! cant wait to see what you can do in hydro! i dont know if you ever saw SOGs thread but he did some major hydro building and it looked like it was pretty simple and well worth the time and effort. its not a bucket style like your planning on running but it seems to be a good way of running mulitple plants in a decent size area. i like the idea of returning to the horizontal 600s, just the way they were set up last time made it look PROFESSIONAL haha. i forgot to mention last time but it looks like you have a very nice shop there too!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> enjoy the trimming! cant wait to see what you can do in hydro! i dont know if you ever saw SOGs thread but he did some major hydro building and it looked like it was pretty simple and well worth the time and effort. its not a bucket style like your planning on running but it seems to be a good way of running mulitple plants in a decent size area. i like the idea of returning to the horizontal 600s, just the way they were set up last time made it look PROFESSIONAL haha.* i forgot to mention last time but it looks like you have a very nice shop there too!*


Psh, mine is better...j/k


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2011)

nice veg room.....


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2011)

chugging along-
View attachment 1455191View attachment 1455192View attachment 1455193View attachment 1455194View attachment 1455195

sorry about the flash on the last one, I just couldn't get a decent shot tonight. She is the drying durban, and the scrog is still bbh... I've forgotten what day flower she is but still got prob 12 days left.



whodat


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2011)

Just started curing.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

Love the way that looks in the blown up pic. Awesome....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 24, 2011)

very nice whodatttttt! did you weigh the durban or just jar it up? not sure if you care about the weight..


----------



## CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis (Feb 25, 2011)

wow, you are a truly gifted grower... amazing finished products... im a 1st time grower and i was wondering if you could give me a few tips on harvesting... here is a few pics of my grow thats about a week or so from harvest...maybe some suggestions for ideal place to dry if i only have shirt hangers. how long do they dry hanging, how long in a jar, etc etc. any help would be greatly appreciated considering what yours look like...+rep for your grow.
 Combat Veterans For Cannabis 


https://www.rollitup.org/members/combatveterans-4-cannabis-320160/albums/himalayan-gold-8-days-till-harvest-yum-yum-23176/


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 25, 2011)

CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis said:


> wow, you are a truly gifted grower... amazing finished products... im a 1st time grower and i was wondering if you could give me a few tips on harvesting... here is a few pics of my grow thats about a week or so from harvest...maybe some suggestions for ideal place to dry if i only have shirt hangers. how long do they dry hanging, how long in a jar, etc etc. any help would be greatly appreciated considering what yours look like...+rep for your grow.
> Combat Veterans For Cannabis
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/combatveterans-4-cannabis-320160/albums/himalayan-gold-8-days-till-harvest-yum-yum-23176/


im not as good a grower as WHODAT but i may be able to shine some light in your direction. you want them to dry in a place that is relatively dry but still has a rough RH around 50% i would say in order not to over dry them or keep them up for too long. the time it takes to dry will depend on how humid it is, the air flow, and how big the buds are. smaller buds will dry faster, bigger buds will take longer. in my experience they should be done drying within a week and you can wait for the stems to bend and pop but not crack completely. once they are done drying you can pop them in a jar to cure but make sure you check them as they will most likely soften up again if you didnt over dry them. opening the jar daily for a few hours during the first week will ensure you prevent mold and that the buds become fully dry, stem and all, before entering the cure for the long run. after the week of opening the jar, if the buds seem to be good and dry all the way through, you can let the jar sit in a dark place for a couple weeks or for months depending on how anxious you are to smoke them or if you want them to be more cured. the more they cure the better they smoke, smell, and taste. by the looks of your pics you still have another 2 weeks plus before harvest, dont pull them until around 80% of the hairs are orange and the bud has began to swell up. the last couple weeks are most important and a lot of people pull there plants before they get to there best state. hope this helps, if it doesnt, im sure WHODAT could help more, if he cant then you can go to the harvest section of the forum and find the many threads on harvesting there.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the great complements guys but I'm always trying to improve!

Do exactly what little grower said  but if you cant seem to get the humidity high enough in your "dark" drying area try putting some damp towels on the floor and see if that works. I live in a very dry area so I do this all the time with the help of a small humidifier. Also, I find it easier to hang the branches by just leaving a small nub on the end of the stem, I see alot of people hanging buds with paperclips, bulldog clamps, duct tape, and all sorts of other stuff and just wonder why lol.
Couldn't have said it better myself Stinky ol' red eye, thanks for chiming in brotha.


Got a nice update coming later tonight


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

What does that mean in your sig? Not the Aime Carpe, the other stuff.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 25, 2011)

i am always trying to help if i can! good point on the leaving a smaller bud to hang from, forgot to mention that. ill be waiting for this update!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> What does that mean in your sig? Not the Aime Carpe, the other stuff.


 Cajun for "let the good times roll"  leh ZEH leh BAWN taw ROO leh! 


littlegrower2004 said:


> i am always trying to help if i can! good point on the leaving a smaller bud to hang from, forgot to mention that. ill be waiting for this update!


Thanks again bro, just gotta upload these pics


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks.
I try to leave a popcorn bud on each branch to give it something to hang from too. Works great! 
When I have a branch without a bud down near the stem I snip the main stem near that branch and then split the stem in half since I top and end up with branches very near each other at the stem. This way each branch has it's own little hook to hang from. 

Hope I'm not confusing the stuation here.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll call her aunt flow... where do I start?
main res- 27gal 
two plant res' top off @ 20gal I think... When I empty the system and fill it with fresh water I'll measure it out.
Each plant res is fed by its own 400gph sump pump through a 1/2" line @ the bottom and has 3- 1" drains located @ where I want the water level to stay, I really dont want my room to flood so I went with more than needed drainage.
Those 3- 1" drains elbow into a 3" pipe back to the main res... Lots of sloshing is what Im going for. Also each plant res will have 3- 6" air stones fed by a 65L/minute air pump. The drippers are fed by another sump pump.
The loops you see @ the main res are check valves for each plant res, this make sure that if the pumps loose power or fail my main res wont flood over on the outside of the grow room, but I have the ball valve so I can drain the plant res' when I need to... Am I leaving anything out? let me know.


This is the BBH finishing up  should come down soon.


Thanks for following peeps but this journal is coming to and end. My next one is going to be continuous because Im going perpetual on this room. 

Enjoy


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks.
> I try to leave a popcorn bud on each branch to give it something to hang from too. Works great!
> When I have a branch without a bud down near the stem I snip the main stem near that branch and then split the stem in half since I top and end up with branches very near each other at the stem. This way each branch has it's own little hook to hang from.
> 
> Hope I'm not confusing the stuation here.


Thats actually what I was trying to say lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh thats better


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 25, 2011)

looks beautiful! the new hydro system looks very good as well. should work wonders! did you see a noticeable difference from the UVB? looks like theres a nice amount of crystals on there! you know ill be following you where ever you go haha! just link it and they will come! haha


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks bro  Iv put allot of time into it so lets hope she works. It's basically a copy of doubleds mpb system.


----------



## CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanx for the solid advice guys. i was pretty spot on with what i was thinking and what you all suggested, its just feels better being reassured. yeah, whodat thats a wicked nice setup you have running...im doing a basic 5gal bucket DWC...so what your doing...???is that basically a RDWC...i could imagine the benefits of having water cycling thru instead of just bubbling...i just bought a 4x4x6.5 tent hoping to do a DWC SCROG method and thinking of figuring out a way to do a RDWC for 5 plants(more than 5 plants a felony in my state). im thinking of doing a "5" like on a dice setup with a res just behind the tent...im just not gifted at planning it out but i can put together anything. would anyone have a link that would break down a RDWC method and what i would need? thanx men. this is why i joined this site.... good advice from good people...plus a place to talk about my grow since i cant go and tell anyone around where i live now...

* Combat Veterans For Cannabis *


----------



## stabone (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome set up bro, I am Sub'd for sure


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 26, 2011)

Like that hydro system. It's apparent you thought it all out very well ahead of time and should work great.

Where'd you find those grommets for the black hose that's stubbed into the res. I looked for some and failed but would like to get some to have an extra res on my veg system to help res temps.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2011)

I found them at a local hydro shop.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 26, 2011)

cool thanks. I was thinking I'd pick up some fittings from the hydro shop for mine so I'll ask him about it while I'm there.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2011)

10 weeks and 1 day... These ladies are HEAVY! 



This is a trash bag that held some old tim, a couple of scrapes and poof! got a nice little pile to smoke 

Well with two plants down and three to go Im done for the day, time to relax


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2011)

lookin good whodat...whats BBH?
WHAT WAS THE TASTE LIKE?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2011)

BBH= blueberry haze not to be confused with the bbk I used to be growing... and I just tossed that into my jar of kife so I couldnt tell ya what it tasted like...

thanks for stoppin thru bro.
peace


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 3, 2011)

those buds are falling over above the screen! definetely some heavy ones haha! good job on that whodat. did u see increase resn production?


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> 10 weeks and 1 day... These ladies are HEAVY!
> View attachment 1471944View attachment 1471949View attachment 1471951
> 
> View attachment 1471950
> ...


 Looks like your going to busy bro..Nice grow there , ididnt know you started hydro going to read back a few pages and catch up.looking good as always!!


----------



## CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis (Mar 5, 2011)

I was going to take your advise and not harvest till next weekend. These are pics from yesterday and unfortunately i must harvest soon cuz ill be gone for a week out of state and dont have anyone to come over and fill up the res or maintain them...i have a buddy to take my grow dome with my 2-T.D.s, 1-P.E.s, 3-Strawberry haze, & 1- bubblelicious. i can hold off till monday evening but thats it..ive had my lights off since friday night and friday during the day i just ran 1-43w cfl...they are very close, i think. the buds have swollen up where the hairs come out of. they kinda are tear dropped shaped in lil clusters. they really smell amazing and the trichomes are standing straight up with a lil ball on top...i have 45x zoom eye piece and all are standing up...the hairs are about lil over 50% brown...i could probably use 7 days longer but 2 will have to do...will i be ok is my question i guess...and do you recommend the turning off light thing? do have any tricks of the trade tips for last few days and maybe a few for harvesting? thanx
 C.V.F.C 
p.s. i just added all pics i took that day so sorry for the mass amount of photos..ill remove some if its too much....


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey CVFC  Iv been out of town myself so sorry for the delayed response... Sometimes they just gotta come down eh, you should be fine with a lil early harvest but some people just dont realize how much weight the buds put on @ the end of flowering... sometimes double! Thats what my scrog did in the last week, they got supper dens and more frosty just by letting them go an extra week... So I guess some little things I do to prep for harvest is letting the soil get dry and leaving them in total darkness for 24+ hrs. The stress from doing this is said to increase trichome production and Iv always done it so I cant say its true but allot of other people do it aswell. Hope harvest goes well CVFC  EACE:


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> those buds are falling over above the screen! definetely some heavy ones haha! good job on that whodat. did u see increase resn production?


Thanks LG  they sure did plump up twords the end! and I do believe the uvb light did increase the trichs on buds that were underneath it  but after trimming I accidentally mixed them up with the rest of the crop (lil too much scissor hash lol) but while inspecting the buds on the plants and during trim I do believe they were a lil frostier than the rest of the stuff 

Dr G- thanks for stoping thru bru  Whats been goin on? 

 out peeps, back to work... never ending cycle!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Mar 6, 2011)

_*whhhoooooooodddaaaaatttttttttttttttt*_


----------



## CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis (Mar 6, 2011)

i've found a buddy a couple cities over that grows with soil and hes willing to come over a few times while im gone so problem solved...i harvested one just to see...if i do the same thing every time from the beginning ill never know the obverse side...i knew they were premature but now i know what happens what i pick early and what to look for when it is too early to pick. someone in a forum was talking about how he has a few main grows but he does side grows along the side and does different things to them to see what the final difference is so he can know from experience...so this being my 1st grow and it wasnt the best grow so i figured i would learn...i still get about 1.5ozs off the premy....


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2011)

Twoooooo daaaaaaatttt!

Sorry peeps Im gonna be out of a camera for a week so no pics  things are looking good though, I put the ISS (Island sweet skunk)into 12/12 its @ 6days, the ak clones getting ready for the hydro system and are developing some nice little roots and will be going in the next few days. Been very busy but things are looking and running good 
Oh, I also picked up some digilux MH bulbs and will be mixing up the spectrum in the flower room... these puppies look brighter than a hps, mmmmmmmm maybe because they are new...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 6, 2011)

how you going to be running your MH? every other hood? gypsy had some beautiful short stacked plants under his MH so im sure youll be able to pull some nice plants what ever you decide to do. longer time between pics will make us enjoy them more when they come. you still going to make a new thread or stay here?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I'll run hps-mh-hps-mh but the hps will be a lil more dominate among the canopy. 
I think I'll stay put LG  Thanks for the complement.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 6, 2011)

sounds good to me! ill keep my front row seat!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2011)

Fo shooooooooooooooo! lol


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't wait to hear what type of yield you get out of that scrog.

I haven't had time to source more 600s and sell my 1000s so I just hung them both in the area where the one was running on the light rail. They're both on the light rail now but will not move far from center in either direction to cover a 4x12 which is how I want things set up in the end only I want to run three or four 600s in the same space as the two 1000s. I like splitting up the harvests so I'm not trimming a ton all at once so I think four 3'x4' setups will suit me better than one big one. I'll get to harvest every couple weeks that way. I think it was just trying to cover too much space the first time around that killed my yield. That and not vegging them in the screen at all.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan dez, cant wait to see it!
I got your pm but iv just been super busy... Im still learning too


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2011)

ISS (island sweet skunk) Day 11- 12/12


Sour D day 1- 12/12


Ak day 3- 12/12
all just started putting on new growth yesterday but this one looks strange, it has the most roots too.

co2ppm 1500
h20 temp-65-70
ph- 5.6-6.1
water ppm- was 470 but picked it up to 640 today.



BBH will start jarring and burping tomorrow.


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> ISS (island sweet skunk) Day 11- 12/12
> View attachment 1490820View attachment 1490821
> 
> Sour D day 1- 12/12
> ...


That BB haze looks dank bro.. whos strain is that?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2011)

not sure bro, its a cut from a friend of a friend...
No worries I'll have some legit genetics in my room soon... 13 or so


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 13, 2011)

looks like a good start! cant wait to see these in a couple weeks!


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 16, 2011)

Im subbed nice looking room


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> That BB haze looks dank bro.. whos strain is that?


Blueberry haze....


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Dre, Redeye, and hotsause


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 16, 2011)

come on whodat!!! dont leave your own thread missing out on the update haha! how are you sprouts doing? i think i remember you saying you started them, cant be for sure though, if not get on that too!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> come on whodat!!! dont leave your own thread missing out on the update haha! how are you sprouts doing? i think i remember you saying you started them, cant be for sure though, if not get on that too!


lol! I'll hook it up with a proper up to date update tonight... say that 10 time fast.

Five of the kush mix seeds have sprouted but are really slow, the other five I'll just skuff'em and try again, the bubble and squeak and space bomb haven't arrived yet but are on the way  Been busy building my outdoor veg beds and actually need to get back at it lol 
Thanks for swinging through, looks like I lost allot of followers? doesn't really matter to me but I guess one you have a sloppy run no one wants to holla? 

LMAO
[video=youtube;vnrMA-aRkrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnrMA-aRkrI[/video]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 16, 2011)

hahah ill holla at you Whodat! i dont know what you mean by a sloppy run unless thats a lyric in the song that i missed haha. every one runs into problems and seems like everyone deals with mites at some point. you still pulled an amazing amount off that scrog! glad to hear some of your kush seeds made it above ground, i definetely lost my touch with seeds since i mainly deal with clones, and i still suck at cloning haha. im sure you have some lurkers that dont post but still keep track of your progression. i dont know how people can stay away with a thread name that includes 4400W and CO2, most of us dream that we can run that much and your actually doing it!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

lol thanks bro! 

back to work...


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2011)

im all ways in the mist.................


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

Ah of course, G  nice to have yah around brother, still need to get back at you but just been crazy busy...

Got an update coming..... give me about 30 minutes, I need a bowl of SourD covered in oil and a glass of scotch! Hell might aswell take a pic of this "super bowl" before I smoke it lol

 I'll be back.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn batteries would do flash for the "super bowl" but it most definitely got smoked 

?purp, Day 2- 12/12 
under a 1,000 hps digilux

SourD, Day 4- 12/12
View attachment 1498485
AK, Day 7- 12/12
The freak is still freaking it up lol pushing out multiple tops now.
I droped the ppm down to 640 and will probably dilute it even farther tomorrow.
the h20 tems are still steady @ 65-67 f
and ph has been very stable with no adjustment in the past two days, it has been @ 5.6-6.0 since earlier this morning it has risen to 6.2. I'll let it go for the night and with check when I wake up.

ISS, Day 15- 12/12


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Ah of course, G  nice to have yah around brother, still need to get back at you but just been crazy busy...
> 
> Got an update coming..... give me about 30 minutes, I need a bowl of SourD covered in oil and a glass of scotch! Hell might aswell take a pic of this "super bowl" before I smoke it lol
> 
> I'll be back.


no prob bro,you know im not goin no were.
found me them digilux bulbs,got two on the way,thanks,plants lookin good too,i see that hydro is comein along good so far.
mmmm,sourD.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks G, The ISS does seem to have a small deficiency but Im working on that now, just needs time. I think you'll like those digilux bulbs, first time I saw it fired up I got goose bumbs lol, I don't know what kind of bulbs your using but just watching a plantmax fire up next to a digilux is quite a site, had me laughing with joy  almost looks like a MH the first 30 seconds or so.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks G, The ISS does seem to have a small deficiency but Im working on that now, just needs time. I think you'll like those digilux bulbs, first time I saw it fired up I got goose bumbs lol, I don't know what kind of bulbs your using but just watching a plantmax fire up next to a digilux is quite a site, had me laughing with joy  almost looks like a MH the first 30 seconds or so.


i gotta go back and see what the ISS is.
im useing hotilux,i like em,but 124 a bulb is killing me,i got these for 70.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

genuity said:


> i gotta go back and see what the ISS is.
> im useing hotilux,i like em,but 124 a bulb is killing me,i got these for 70.


Island Sweet Skunk  Its a clone I got from a club in denver.

70? WTF, for the digies? I fking paid 119 at the hydro shop! ummmm ok, you should now tell me from where haha


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Island Sweet Skunk  Its a clone I got from a club in denver.
> 
> 70? WTF, for the digies? I fking paid 119 at the hydro shop! ummmm ok, you should now tell me from where haha


this is the one i got,they make you pay shipping.
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/shopping_cart.php?sort=2a

this is the one i was going to get
http://www.florahydroponics.com/product.aspx?id=2704


----------



## duchieman (Mar 17, 2011)

Do you find yourself sitting in your garden, entirely entranced and never wanting to leave? I would if I got to look out at that everyday. How much longer for the BBH do you think? I have this one plant going that I haven't shared on my thread too much, or at least not of late, but it's The Purps from Jordan of the Islands, a Canadian breeder, supposedly a CC winner. Anyway I've had a rough go with the 4 I've tried so far but this one seems like it came out of a coma and has just taken right off and is probably the greenest and healthiest in my garden right now. She's real indica dominant. So I've made up my mind and I'm going to cross her with some Jack Hammer jizz , you know my heavy haze I have going? I think they might mix real well, maybe shorten the flower of Jackhammer trait. 

Cheers Who Dat. 
 Duchie.

Edit. I must be a little done cause somehow I missed a whole page or two of your thread, so I'll catch up with ya for my morning coffee.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 17, 2011)

i told you there is more than just me haha! are you going to be putting anymore plants in for flower? seems like this is the least amount of plants that you have grown and still have a bit of room that could be filled in.

Genuity- thanks for posting that link! those are some good prices and especially with the comparison with hortilux which i think is what im using.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

genuity said:


> this is the one i got,they make you pay shipping.
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/shopping_cart.php?sort=2a
> this is the one i was going to get
> http://www.florahydroponics.com/product.aspx?id=2704


 Thank man.



duchieman said:


> Do you find yourself sitting in your garden, entirely entranced and never wanting to leave? I would if I got to look out at that everyday. How much longer for the BBH do you think? I have this one plant going that I haven't shared on my thread too much, or at least not of late, but it's The Purps from Jordan of the Islands, a Canadian breeder, supposedly a CC winner. Anyway I've had a rough go with the 4 I've tried so far but this one seems like it came out of a coma and has just taken right off and is probably the greenest and healthiest in my garden right now. She's real indica dominant. So I've made up my mind and I'm going to cross her with some Jack Hammer jizz , you know my heavy haze I have going? I think they might mix real well, maybe shorten the flower of Jackhammer trait.
> 
> Cheers Who Dat.
> Duchie.
> ...


 cheers duchie, lol I do find myself chillin in there for about 30min a night, strong drink-check-fresh bubbler-check-tunes- check, chill time! 
Your cross sounds like it should be nice  Thanks for the complement and stopping by 




littlegrower2004 said:


> i told you there is more than just me haha! are you going to be putting anymore plants in for flower? seems like this is the least amount of plants that you have grown and still have a bit of room that could be filled in.


 LOL, and yes Im slowly putting in more plants to stager my harvests so Im not stuck trimming the whole room by my self... that shit sucks! you guys should come out to denver and help me lol.
No worries stink, the room will eventually be totally over grown  I like having my chill spot tho 
Here are some pics from my point of view when Im hanging out in the "box"

















 bros


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 18, 2011)

I used HTG Grow Bright Bulbs with 30% Blue Spec. My plants seem to love them and they are around 50 bucks a piece

Edit: You should have one hell of a yield with all those plants you have in their


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 18, 2011)

what else will be going into the screen? looks like your seat it is pretty good there with a nice view of everything going on in there. the purp is going pretty good and should be filling out some more in the next couple weeks. do you think that those hydro plants could have used a bit more of veg? my buddy is moving out to colorado here in the next couple months by the state university i think so it may not be too far out if i came and helped haha.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> I used HTG Grow Bright Bulbs with 30% Blue Spec. My plants seem to love them and they are around 50 bucks a piece
> 
> Edit: You should have one hell of a yield with all those plants you have in their


 Thanks for the info HS
I should but sometimes it doesn't always work out like that lol
Thanks for stin by 



littlegrower2004 said:


> what else will be going into the screen? looks like your seat it is pretty good there with a nice view of everything going on in there. the purp is going pretty good and should be filling out some more in the next couple weeks. do you think that those hydro plants could have used a bit more of veg? my buddy is moving out to colorado here in the next couple months by the state university i think so it may not be too far out if i came and helped haha.


Ummm maybe my sour d mom, its a shame I dont have a good selection of fresh clones ready to go, I'll get this down sooner or later lol. Yeah the ?purp is coming off of a horrible veg but she should look good in a few weeks, she has a crazy stretch on her too so Im not worried about the 4x4 section not filling in. 
I do think the ak could have used a veg period lol after it rooted it didnt grow at all for a week then I put them in and could see new growth by day 4 12/12. Im going to have to figure a hydro set-up in the veg room. I really want to run mh or some t5s'. I'll just need a ballast so maybe going with MH will be cheaper...

Will have an update tonight...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Ummm maybe my sour d mom, its a shame I dont have a good selection of fresh clones ready to go, I'll get this down sooner or later lol. Yeah the ?purp is coming off of a horrible veg but she should look good in a few weeks, she has a crazy stretch on her too so Im not worried about the 4x4 section not filling in.
> I do think the ak could have used a veg period lol after it rooted it didnt grow at all for a week then I put them in and could see new growth by day 4 12/12. Im going to have to figure a hydro set-up in the veg room. I really want to run mh or some t5s'. I'll just need a ballast so maybe going with MH will be cheaper...
> 
> Will have an update tonight...


ya from what i saw the last time you grew the purp it did have a nice stretch to it. having one of those hydros in your veg would be perfect especially if you can easily transplant from one to the other. MH would be better for faster growth since it has much more lumens and watts compared to t5s but i dont know how the MH would be cheaper as you say. i am enjoying this multiple updates per week, very nice for seeing the new growth! if you want some more genetics send me a PM and ill be happy to send you some whenever, there my X though so nothing special has been grown yet!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks lg,
I meant cheaper by only having to buy a ballast instead of maybe 2- 4 foot t5 hoods... Long run t5s' would prob be cheaper, but I have a hood and bulb already so I just need 2somthing for a ballast.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks lg,
> I meant cheaper by only having to buy a ballast instead of maybe 2- 4 foot t5 hoods... Long run t5s' would prob be cheaper, but I have a hood and bulb already so I just need 2somthing for a ballast.


check out E-conolight website. they have major good deals on stuff like t-8 High outputs. not sure if you saw my edit on the last post but check it out and get back to me, i got plenty and would love to share.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

gotch ya lg thanks, I got some fresh genetics coming soon but I'll def check out what you got 

Thanks for the info on the Econolight, I'll get around to it soon... hopefully


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

Aks still growing  I think I'll do a res change sunday and pick the ppms up to 900




This last one has multiple tops coming out.

?purp has been water loged for a week now, she'll prob be nice and dry by sunday, I hope.

Iss having some kind of nutrient issue, the untoped 2 are showing more sever sings of it, the topped ones look damn near good though. Allot of the yellow you can see it from the lights... 




Enjoy peeps


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 18, 2011)

nice update! those ISS look real good except for the slight yellowing. some nice buds starting to form up. seems like the hydro is keeping them from stretching which is always good. what nutes you running in the hydro? or still using your guano mix?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, Im working on the yellowing.
Im using technaflora nutes.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is my girls on Day 22 nothing but H20. I added a new fan to get the air moving a little more(DONT WANT PM AGAIN)Knock on wood. I added a humidifier to a side vent of my tent. Anyway heres my girls
The one in the Smallest pot on the front Left is Pineapple Express
Behind That is Sour Cream Growing Nice and Strong
To The Right is White Widow
And in Front Sour D


----------



## redeyez420 (Mar 21, 2011)

nice setup bro, you can tell you spent some time on it


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 21, 2011)

WINNER WINNER! CHICKEN DINNER! 
congrats there buddy! seems everyone else really enjoyed your post as well! it was well worth the time and effort!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 22, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Here is my girls on Day 22 nothing but H20. I added a new fan to get the air moving a little more(DONT WANT PM AGAIN)Knock on wood. I added a humidifier to a side vent of my tent. Anyway heres my girls
> The one in the Smallest pot on the front Left is Pineapple Express
> Behind That is Sour Cream Growing Nice and Strong
> To The Right is White Widow
> ...





redeyez420 said:


> nice setup bro, you can tell you spent some time on it


 Looking nice HS, thanks for sharing the pics and feel free to throw more up and keep me posted, Iv never had pm before (knock on wood twice) so Im not sure how bad it actually is. Will low humidity pretty much keep it down? 


littlegrower2004 said:


> WINNER WINNER! CHICKEN DINNER!
> congrats there buddy! seems everyone else really enjoyed your post as well! it was well worth the time and effort!


hahaha chicken dinner for sure, fried chicken  thanks bro.
Yesterday was my lucky day because I also got my seeds in  
bubble n squeak from sog seeds and some tga space bomb 
the beans were labeled scuffed and soaked as soon as I got them and will throw them in some seed starting mix today.

The plants are looking good but pics will have to wait till I can access this page from my computer, Im on someone ells' now... For some reason on my comp I can't access my journal or the 600, it loads half way then safari just quits firefox does the same thing...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 22, 2011)

ya gotta stay traditional with the internet explorer haha! roll it up was down for a good half a day so maybe u were experiencing some of its problems before going down. hopefully it will work for u in the next couple days! i think your purp has got in a full week of 12/12 right? today is day 7 for my whole group so were neck and neck haha. glad to hear u got ur seeds and i hope they all germ and sprout for u. i thought i lost a few in my coco so i planted a couple more on top of them now i have two sprouts in some of mine haha.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2011)

haha thanks lg I got my shit together now...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

i took a bunch of pics and cant get them to upload lol shit!


----------



## phyzix (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice setup


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks phyzix, iv worked pretty hard on it.


----------



## phyzix (Mar 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks phyzix, iv worked pretty hard on it.


It shows man.

I'm working on a 4,000w flower room as I have time/money, and threads like this really make it easy to see what works and what doesn't.

Thanks for some inspiration. I will be following along


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

Going to throw my moms in after they fill out the smart pots.


AK- Im lovin it...



?purp pic from yesterday... these shitty vegs are killing me! I have to focus more on veg, ok ganja gods Iv learned my lesson 


ISS- still dealing with issues, I think I messed up the soil mix and added too much dol lime, every batch since then I payed very close attention to what I was doing.


SD doing her thing.

Got most of what I need to make super soil but still waiting on azomite and fish bone meal to arrive, strange I couldn't find these things in my area and Im paying the price on shipping  lame.
Next update will have dates and such. 

 folks


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice update Ive been in my room looking for things to improve... But i have nothing to do im bord as hell lol. Sigh


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks HS  if it weren't lights out Id prob be in my room doing the same


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

i agree wth the liking of those AKs! the one in the front right looks fantastic! the ISS looks pretty good as well and may have a good size cola on it in the next couple weeks. glad to see you got some things figured out and could give us a good picture update. i think you need to switch to COCO hahah! soil blows!


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Going to throw my moms in after they fill out the smart pots.
> View attachment 1512572
> 
> AK- Im lovin it...
> ...


Nice bro.. how long did you veg them aks in the hydro?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2011)

12/12 from root... and still growing


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Whodat i gotta Q for you. The Sour D leaves seem to point up a majority of the time but all my other strains look fine. Is it just a genetic trait or something else(Heat, Lack of food)


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats a good thing  she does that all the time with me and think its a genetic thing or she is just very easy to satisfy...; either way its all good  feel free to share some pics of them, Im wondering how my baby girl is doin, glad to hear shes ok.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 28, 2011)

AK- Day 19- 12/12

Upped the nutes to full strength... I might decide to dilute it tomorrow.



I noticed this root growing out the drain today lol Its white but there is brown residue in there, I hope this is from the great white I added last res change.
NOTE- there is a lid for the main res but it doesn't close all the way, I left it out the pic



ISS Day [email protected]#$ it (day 27)




Sour D Day 16- 12/12  Smellin nice.




?purp Day 13- 12/12 Very sad about this so far, this and the ISS.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

haha i love the root pic! little bastards trying to extend that shit wherever they can! those AKs are doing great with the no veg time, i didnt think they would get too big but they sure do look nice size compared to that cig box. the ISS looks like some micros are needed or some nitrogen possibly, but shit i suck at diagnosing so dont trust me completely haha. whats wrong with the purp for you? looks decent to me since it had some funky ass growth just two weeks ago. my girls are the same day as the purp maybe one day younger in flower since they didnt get sleep until a wednesday which i should probably consider the first real day of flower. need some close ups of the purp to compare our beginning of flower stage, my girls seemed to slow down on the stretch and are now trying to focus on splitting the top leaves for some hair production! i hope they look like your AKs around day 16!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Mar 29, 2011)

_*whoooooooooooodaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttt!!!*_


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2011)

Favre2Harvin said:


> _*whoooooooooooodaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttt!!!*_


waaaaasssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaa 



Update!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2011)

?purp day 19 


AK and Sour D moms







ISS day 31 


ISS to the left



Sour D day 21 




Ak day 23


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 3, 2011)

the AK is looking dankkk! turned into a bush! the purp looks like its coming along as well, better then my plants right now. glad to see more of the room filled up! that screen should be all green soon enough. the sour D is chugging along as well with a nice big cola forming up. ISS looks tasty!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice whodat. What's the story on your Purp. I have one called The Purp from a Canadian breeder. Real heavy indica plant though. I'm waiting on 3 more right now to look for other phenos, but yours look very different. Mine carry the purple down the veins like that too. It has a real nutty smell to it though that I just cant put my nose on. Nutmeg maybe, or a hazelnut I'm not sure. I got thinking today I might stop by the spice isle and check it out, the I thought Id grab a few for reference sake. 

Duchie


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice update whodat. Im Wondering if i should top my SD shes getting a bit lanky and im seeing alot of spacing between nodes. Shes looking like a twin to yours. Anyway keep up the good work


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2011)

LG thanks doggy 
Duchie, I got it as a clone from someone and dont know its heritage. I whis I did.
Hey Sause, She did well when I topped her early on but still had a pretty good size stretch on flip. Post some pics of her if you can


----------



## smokebros (Apr 3, 2011)

Funny Pictures


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 3, 2011)

Here she is on day 32-33 im finding it hard to find the spot to top her


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2011)

mmmmmmmm yes  hows the smell when you rub the stem? yumyum 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 3, 2011)

hmm havent done that will her yet ill report back when i stop bein lazy and get off this damn couch


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 3, 2011)

you still doing the contest? i feel youll be able to create something good! possibly some artwork?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 3, 2011)

MAN that purp is still one sexy biotch. day 19 and already frosty as hell. oh ya whodat, i finally got my card


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> you still doing the contest? i feel youll be able to create something good! possibly some artwork?


what contest?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 4, 2011)

the contest medi mary was putting together for the ezcloner and other things. could of swore you posted in there and were on the list.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

EDIT: lol responded before my wake n' bake  MMs doin a good thing but I just lost track of where it 2was going.
Thanks for following peeps, this ak run should produce the biggest buds Iv ever grown!  stick around for it!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah it didnt get started well but i think your creativity could pay in for you if you just do some art work or something. its only 50 ppl now with three prizes so thats roughly 20 to 1 odds of winning which isnt bad. plus a ez cloner would up your system pretty good haha! the way to win is still pretty flexible but it allows everyone a fair chance at providing something that they like the best. i think you should still try man would like to see what you come up with.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2011)

real nice.....
fillin in summin strong, id say.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh yeah Genuity! like I said, this will produce the biggest buds Iv ever grown if things stay on track


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

Shit! I was gonna hook it up with some pr0n but my pics wont upload! also missing 99% of my other pics on riu??? and this new uploader is bs  maybe I uploaded too many pics lol I prob had at least 1,000 of em.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

wooohhhhh nelly! getting sticky


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 4, 2011)

i might have to agree that these will be your biggest buds! will definetely be filling up that tuba for sure haha! are you pondering a full hydro set up? with results like that i would haha youve almost convinced me to get my bubbler out to work with again!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i might have to agree that these will be your biggest buds! will definetely be filling up that tuba for sure haha! are you pondering a full hydro set up? with results like that i would haha youve almost convinced me to get my bubbler out to work with again!


lol @ the tuba... not sure what it is 

all hydro? Nooooo way  Im cooking super soil right now 

Next run in the hydro with SD in a scrog is gonna be one for the books I hope 
I forgot her pic actually, here she is.






and mom


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2011)

now thats a *milf....mmmmmm sour d.*


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow!... that is the biggest thing Ive ever seen Whodat!...


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol @ the tuba... not sure what it is
> 
> all hydro? Nooooo way  Im cooking super soil right now
> 
> ...


 Woot Woot Who dat venturing into super soil  i hope i had some part in convincing you  Anyway the sour D is looking good i just got off work ill report back how my girls are doing after i change and shit. I think im goin to clone them and flip in a few days or when i see roots ether way it shouldn't be soon till i put my SS to the test


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 5, 2011)

Your op is looking sweet right now. Sorry the ISS is disappointing but it looks like the others will makle up for it.

I don't have much time these days so I have been popping in today here and there while waiting for some stuff and now I'm off to a Dr. appointment.

Peace!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 5, 2011)

haha the tuba is the instrument in your avatar that is filled with buds!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2011)

I know lol I was saying im not sure what that instrument is  ... its bigger than you think though-


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 5, 2011)

LMAO nice tuba i think ill replace my sub woofers and just play that why i drive down the highway . I didnt notice any smell from the Sour Diesel just a leafy smell when rubbed


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2011)

I missed allot I know sorry 


ElectricPineapple said:


> MAN that purp is still one sexy biotch. day 19 and already frosty as hell. oh ya whodat, i finally got my card


 Thanks, and hell yeah to your card! You find a favorite club yet?


genuity said:


> now thats a *milf....mmmmmm sour d.*


 you know it! sexy ass [email protected]#$


Marlowe said:


> Wow!... that is the biggest thing Ive ever seen Whodat!...


 You know thats what she said 


Hotsause said:


> Woot Woot Who dat venturing into super soil  i hope i had some part in convincing you  Anyway the sour D is looking good i just got off work ill report back how my girls are doing after i change and shit. I think im goin to clone them and flip in a few days or when i see roots ether way it shouldn't be soon till i put my SS to the test


 You and subcool lol. I cant wait to use this stuff! U can just use the top as a clone and cut a second or third one just incase it doesnt root. She it stretch but I think youl have plenty of room... I think she would do great in a scrog and Im about to do that to a few myself in the next couple days  


Dezracer said:


> Your op is looking sweet right now. Sorry the ISS is disappointing but it looks like the others will makle up for it.
> 
> I don't have much time these days so I have been popping in today here and there while waiting for some stuff and now I'm off to a Dr. appointment.
> 
> Peace!


 Hey dez thanks for stopping through and the complement. Hope your gardens green  or purple 


Hotsause said:


> LMAO nice tuba i think ill replace my sub woofers and just play that why i drive down the highway . I didnt notice any smell from the Sour Diesel just a leafy smell when rubbed


 Hhahah you could probably hook it up to your exhaust system and play it that way.
Awww mine in veg have a strong dank smell to them when you ruffle their feathers. Maybe you need to yell @ them


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2011)

Day 22


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 6, 2011)

hahahha ok you win i think the ? purp beats the killer queen in a trich off! looking rediculous!!! my buddy is going to be moving to colorado so if i visit him im coming to steal a clone haha.


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Day 22


talking of frosty biatches


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2011)

she has to be in the sweet spot....she is loveing it.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 8, 2011)

those are looking really good Whodat! i may post a picture of the SLH lemon skunk pheno i got going, and im about to order some TGA gear!! cant wait!


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2011)

hows things going whodat?lets see what thatnug look like now....this one


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey gen bro, Things are looking good Iv just been slacking on the updates thats all... I got an ak cola so big I cant fit my hand around it!


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey gen bro, Things are looking good Iv just been slacking on the updates thats all... I got an ak cola so big I cant fit my hand around it!


good to hear,AK going ham on ya....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 12, 2011)

slacker!!! seems like you have conquered your addiction for the time being haha.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2011)

Over view from door #2
Look at that corn son! lol






AK under the scrog @ day 9






3 new sour Ds in 3 gal smartpots under the scrog now @ day 1

















?purp day 28













ISS day 42








Sour D day 31








AK day 34

The two plants farthest from the infeed were showing some deficiencies and Im guessing it because the roots from the plants infront of them were eating nutes befor they could get to the plant behind them. make sense?
I know it sounds weird but since Iv added about a foot and a half of 1/2" tubing inside the plant res to extend to the second plant things look better with them. 






















AK day 1

4 in 5gal smarties.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 12, 2011)

so much to respond too!! everything looks great and that AK in hydro is fucking beastly! the purp is looking awesome as well with some thick ass frost being cracked on it. plenty of bud to come in a month it looks like. Sour D looks dank as usual! the corn is nuts!!! ISS is some super frosty calyxes with nice stacking going on. no wonder why you have been away haha your back to your jungle and im glad to see it!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2011)

LG thanks bro its good to be back in the jungle. but when things dont run smoothly and the plants are sad its sooo depressing... My mood def changes depending on how the plants are doing.

HOW COULD I FORGET! MY BABIES! TGA space bomb and SOG bubble n squeak  Clones of these will be flowered in super soil  
Also in the mix is some DOG KUSH! WOOT! long time follower first time grower lol
some Crical + and blue widow 

Also some more SD clones baking in the oven.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 12, 2011)

haha yeah i know what you mean, im still trying to get happy again after my plants took a shit on me in week two. there finally turning around but im not sure how my harvest is going to turn out. your seed plants look bigger than mine haha damn cfl vs hps!!! your youngins look good though and lots of new genetics to be seen once the flower room is finished.


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2011)

hell yea mad man at work id say.....
that AK is something else,hogging all the nutes,thats good you seen that,and did not start adding all kids of nutes.
sour d is so to my likeing,she jus grabs my eye no matter what,corn?is it sweet corn?
dam that ?purp makes it look like you found out how to just grow trichs....crazy.
an that ISS looks like it might give real racey type high..looks sweet too.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2011)

Stank you both!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 12, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> so much to respond too!! everything looks great and that AK in hydro is fucking beastly! the purp is looking awesome as well with some thick ass frost being cracked on it. plenty of bud to come in a month it looks like. Sour D looks dank as usual! the corn is nuts!!! ISS is some super frosty calyxes with nice stacking going on. no wonder why you have been away haha your back to your jungle and im glad to see it!


What he said.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 12, 2011)

Long time follower first time grower! Too funny!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha yeah i know what you mean, im still trying to get happy again after my plants took a shit on me in week two. there finally turning around but im not sure how my harvest is going to turn out. your seed plants look bigger than mine haha damn cfl vs hps!!! your youngins look good though and lots of new genetics to be seen once the flower room is finished.


The flower room will never be finished muahaha! I started the youngns under cfls then put under hps.



genuity said:


> hell yea mad man at work id say.....
> that AK is something else,hogging all the nutes,thats good you seen that,and did not start adding all kids of nutes.
> sour d is so to my likeing,she jus grabs my eye no matter what,corn?is it sweet corn?
> dam that ?purp makes it look like you found out how to just grow trichs....crazy.
> an that ISS looks like it might give real racey type high..looks sweet too.


 Thanks bro. 
The corn is "early sun glow corn"??? lol I should have gotten sweet corn!
I dont think the ?purp can get frostier unless it starts growing thichs on top of trichs... but the little nuggets will swell up. Not a high yielder by any means but look @ it! The smell is (in my eyes, or nose) more amazing than the appearance.


duchieman said:


> What he said.





duchieman said:


> Long time follower first time grower! Too funny!


haha. Thanks Duchie


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Over view from door #2
> Look at that corn son! lol
> 
> 
> ...


 Whodat.. Are you sure its your first time hydro?? Your Aks blowing me away bro ,no veg aswell .....  
Ive been done over with my so called ak -mine dont look nothing close to yours in anyway! plus it smells like buble gum sweets from school days. Anyway looking great whodat..


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2011)

yea them AK'S are monsters,for no veg,thats one strain i have never thought of growing,but now i think i will give it a try.


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

looks wiked mate


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Whodat.. Are you sure its your first time hydro?? Your Aks blowing me away bro ,no veg aswell .....
> Ive been done over with my so called ak -mine dont look nothing close to yours in anyway! plus it smells like buble gum sweets from school days. Anyway looking great whodat..


haha thanks Dre  Mine has a strong smoky smell with some spice which kinda makes it smell funky all together 



genuity said:


> yea them AK'S are monsters,for no veg,thats one strain i have never thought of growing,but now i think i will give it a try.


 The quality can def be better so im not sure it will last the next wave of new genetics 
Before and after and still beefing up.
Day 3





Day 35






last measurement I took the tall one was 29.5 inches... maybe 5 days ago?.?..



mr west said:


> looks wiked mate


Thanks Mr. 


5 month cure anyone? 
*Sour D​*


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 13, 2011)

ill take it!! i wish my shit lasted that long! i may need to up my harvest to make it last haha. i enjoyed that little shot of the AKs when you started them versus theyre current shot, freaking unbelievable!


----------



## micro.grower (Apr 15, 2011)

likin everything bout your grow... your a mad man in a strict state (trust me. i know, im on the opposite side of ya  )but you have everything supa legit... mad respect homie!!! to bad that durban you had going didnt make it to this side of the who dat nation, but its all good... RESPECT BROTHER!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 16, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha thanks Dre  Mine has a strong smoky smell with some spice which kinda makes it smell funky all together
> 
> 
> The quality can def be better so im not sure it will last the next wave of new genetics
> ...


 YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS that is what im talkin about. Nice whodat. My SD is wanting to be flipped but she is staying a mother TILL I SAY SO lol Anyway how long does she take to root i think these clone are going on day 6-7 and still no roots but they are standing strong no droopiness besides on the Sour Cream but i think that's because i left to many leaves on her


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks micro, lol the best bank?  big ups bro 


Sause- She does seem to take a little longer to root. Glad to here she's doing good  feel free to post some pics if you want.

Thanks again peeps!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 22, 2011)

Man im such a slacker lol sorry for the wait.

These pics were taken on 420... lets see what I have,

ak























Sour D
















?purp

















ISS






and the babies today.


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2011)

lol.....im still puffin on some sour d.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't know what took me so long.... Subd!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 22, 2011)

thats freaking insane!! there is no visible stem on that AK!! hydro and CO2 are the way to go it looks like! Sour D is looking super dank as well with some swelling starting up. your SCROG of frost looks amazing as well. what happened to the ISS? the babies are looking healthy and have grown a nice bit! whats looking the best so far?


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2011)

wow..........just wow.
from water log.. *whodats pic*

to ice jam.. *whodats pic*





whodat,you are golden my friend....


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 23, 2011)

hahaha thanks G bro  im still a lil disappointed in the run with her... I think it could have been much better... Debating on running her in hydro next over the Sour D... We will see which clones look the best in a week or so...

Thanks again bro


----------



## micro.grower (Apr 24, 2011)

fuccin sweethomie... i got some purp seeds from a homie in the 504 awhile back (like two years), your grow has me wanting to sprout them... you got any experience with legends ultimate indica?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey thanks for stopping by TBK 
Thanks micro, but I don't have any experience with that particular strain. I would like to though.


One of my hydro girls is gone due to the stalk rotting out from the base. It was looking pretty bad and couldn't stand up so I tugged it a little and off she came... all rotten. All my fault though, I buried it too deep in the very beginning, tisk tisk but I learned. The others were not buried like this one so Im only worried about rotting roots at this point. I took out what I could without doing cereal damage. 







fail. 

Not much I can do except never doing it again...

 folks, hope your gardens are running smother than mine


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey whodat, how long have you been running co2? Did you run both with and without and how much of a difference do you see? I think my girls are starving for it, seriously considering placing an order this week for the equip.

Buds looking great!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 25, 2011)

did you pull some decent chron off the rotted plant? sucks to hear that but now the other monsters have more room haha.


----------



## micro.grower (Apr 25, 2011)

damn man..that sux.. i am sorta wondering if my perilite (replacing hydroton with it) is gonna work out.. you were using rockwool?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks peeps. I'll get back to you in an hour or so.
thanks


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> did you pull some decent chron off the rotted plant? sucks to hear that but now the other monsters have more room haha.


 I might get 3 oz but man it would have been soo much more.


micro.grower said:


> damn man..that sux.. i am sorta wondering if my perilite (replacing hydroton with it) is gonna work out.. you were using rockwool?


 No rockwool I put them in with rapid rooters.


Shwagbag said:


> Dude your clock is FUCKED! ahahah


 I know lol sorry but Iv been kinda busy and also having some more comp issues.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2011)

something im considering doing next hydro run... 3 ft diameter screen @ 3 ft long hanging horizontally with two 600ds in cool tubes inside. Any thoughts? I was planning on running my ?purp or Sour D which are both pretty stretchy.

oh and I got those 2--- 3.8 cu foot bags of promix hp for 30 bucks, woot! 







Ak day 48 flushing @ ph of 5.8, temp 65. 

I checked the stalks today and the smaller plant has something up with the bottom. The drippers have been off for about 5 weeks. Im afraid the same thing might be happening to this one.






this one looks good though.


----------



## wanabe (Apr 26, 2011)

what the fuck why havent i sund before
im sund looks great bro


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2011)

man,i know that AK is not a knock out smoke,but dam the buds on that thing are jus thick.
ive got to get some AK,to grow out.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 26, 2011)

its not only a killer smoke and giant yielder it looks like but also a quick finisher! did you get both those for only 30$ or each? either way thats a great deal. that circle is definetely a weird idea but im sure you can figure out how to get it to turn into a masterpiece.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2011)

wanabe said:


> what the fuck why havent i sund before
> im sund looks great bro


 Hey thanks for sunnen wanabe 


genuity said:


> man,i know that AK is not a knock out smoke,but dam the buds on that thing are jus thick.
> ive got to get some AK,to grow out.


 she stinks, ALLOT! 
The base of the mega cola is crazy! I'll try to get different angles of it tomorrow.


littlegrower2004 said:


> its not only a killer smoke and giant yielder it looks like but also a quick finisher! did you get both those for only 30$ or each? either way thats a great deal. that circle is definetely a weird idea but im sure you can figure out how to get it to turn into a masterpiece.


both bales, 7.6 cubic feet


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 28, 2011)

Hows the Dog doing? I think i need to start feeding my mother SD alot of bottom leaves are dying but other then that shes fine


----------



## micro.grower (Apr 28, 2011)

lookin great homie... minus the new rotty stem, ut hell, if ur growing for you, you will be good for awhile fo sho


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 28, 2011)

ya the rot looks a little funky, sorry to hear.. but man, those are some nuggy nug nugz right there homeboy!!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Hows the Dog doing? I think i need to start feeding my mother SD alot of bottom leaves are dying but other then that shes fine


Well one of these is a dog lol I think its probably the one labeled DOG  all three a growing pretty slow but they haven't really had perfect conditions though. 




micro.grower said:


> lookin great homie... minus the new rotty stem, ut hell, if ur growing for you, you will be good for awhile fo sho


Im am a care giver for a few others so its a loss... for me and them. I'll probably pull through though.


Truth B Known said:


> ya the rot looks a little funky, sorry to hear.. but man, those are some nuggy nug nugz right there homeboy!!


Thanks TBK, they are some nuggy nug nugz for sure lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2011)

I got a poo load of pics so be on the lookout tonight for a few lil updates 

 for now.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2011)

The ISS is starting the dark cycle now (thank god), and check out these leafs on 2 of my bco kush mix plants... crazy, they have like 14-16 fingers.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 28, 2011)

four aint no shit load!! you gipped us mann! that is some freaking gnarly leafs though, so many blades!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2011)

lol here you go lg, sheesh. lol
Space bomb  TGA seeds


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2011)

Bubble n squeak  SOG seeds












^^^I think these leafs are like this because I was spraying them with the 600 on while they were younger. toasted possibly?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2011)

BCO kush mix... 4 survived my wrath lol. Well its not really funny but all I can do is laugh and learn.










bco





bco





bco





bco


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah thats more like it buddy!! both those strains look pretty good, cant wait to see how they do in flower. all look real healthy as well, except the tiny burn that happened from being sprayed while under the 600. space bomb just sounds like some dank! haha and that BCO looks good! freaky ass leaves but show superb health to them. what does the BCO stand for?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2011)

I hope mine look like this 







and the bubble n squeak looks and sounds awesome too.







Some info on bubble n squeak 


whodatnation said:


> Strain Name:
> Bubble n Squeak 1
> Brand:
> SOGseeds
> ...


Some info on the bco mix


whodatnation said:


> lets hope I get a nice male from this bunch. So this is what Im working with...
> 
> Mountain View Kush Mix
> 10 seeds per pack
> ...


----------



## thegrouch34 (Apr 29, 2011)

You checked my journal out figured I would do the same. I will need to put ac in soon but not aure if I want to cut up the wall and do a window mount or if I want to use a portable unit. What do you like best?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2011)

I honestly would like to do a split unit... that would be the sh!t.
the window bangers to let out some smell and co2 but they are pretty cheep... but if I could do it over again I would do a split unit.
Thanks for stopping by


----------



## CallmeTex (Apr 29, 2011)

I think the Split AC would be great, gotta keep that CO2 in. I subbed to this thread last night, but was too high to actually reply. Those 16 finger leaves are crazy! I live pretty close to denver and was looking for a good place to buy clones? Suggestions appreciated. 

Thats too bad about the AK. Why do you think thats happening? You said you planted it a little deep, do you think it may have something to do with the water level?

Also those purps look absolutely rediculoso! 

I've grown Agent Orange and Querkle from TGA, and both packs have had two hermies, and 1 worthy keeper. Subcool does make some great crosses though, and I will definantly grow his seeds again! My avatars actually an Agent O!

Good work, Even better growing


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 29, 2011)

YUMMY:







hell ya bro, i fuckin love island sweet skunk.. and ya, beautiful growth!, very green, the huge crazy multi stacked leaves are wild as fuck.. lol, nice, what does the bco in bco kush stand for.. if you wanna disclose, if not i don't care.. either way, NIIIIICE!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2011)

I have... 



^^2- space bomb (sb) males 



^^2- bubble n' squeak (bbls) males 



^^1- bco kush mix male on the left



^^4- sb females 



^^4- bbls females 



^^1- bco kush female on the right.



^^and 7 unknown. 
2- bbls
3- sb
2- bco kush

Dont know what im going cross them with yet but I want to make some sp x sp and some bbls x bbls ust to see what happens. Iv never attempted this before so here goes nothing!


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2011)

TBK, sorry I missed your post, thanks bro. BCO stands for breeders choice organization.


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2011)

CallmeTex said:


> I think the Split AC would be great, gotta keep that CO2 in. I subbed to this thread last night, but was too high to actually reply. Those 16 finger leaves are crazy! I live pretty close to denver and was looking for a good place to buy clones? Suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Thats too bad about the AK. Why do you think thats happening? You said you planted it a little deep, do you think it may have something to do with the water level?
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for subbin tex 
About the ak, I do think I both planted them too deep and the water level is also a little high. Easy fix though, dont plant deep lol then add a 1" insulation board to raise the net pots... presto! Thanks for the complements bro


----------



## genuity (May 3, 2011)

yes you are about to venture in to uncharterd<<<grounds,but the fun you will have,looking for what you desire to get out of
your journey....dam im high as hell.

but off of looks,i would let the right (bbls) male,hit that first (bbls) female,looks like they both have some good side branching..
and that second (sb) male,with that second (sb) female,both are some bush plants right now by the looks.


----------



## CallmeTex (May 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey thanks for subbin tex
> About the ak, I do think I both planted them too deep and the water level is also a little high. Easy fix though, dont plant deep lol then add a 1" insulation board to raise the net pots... presto! Thanks for the complements bro


Yea, I hear that its good to keep the water level lower once the plants are established, and just about half way up the containers when they are in flower. 
This thread is kick ass.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 3, 2011)

Whodat! How long have you been running Co2 and did you notice a significant difference as soon as you started using it?

exesando's


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2011)

genuity said:


> yes you are about to venture in to uncharterd<<<grounds,but the fun you will have,looking for what you desire to get out of
> your journey....dam im high as hell.
> but off of looks,i would let the right (bbls) male,hit that first (bbls) female,looks like they both have some good side branching..
> and that second (sb) male,with that second (sb) female,both are some bush plants right now by the looks.


 Yup! thats exactly what I was thinking  but I will flower those guys and look for bud structure and quality... but so far the "bushes" have very nice structure  thanks for the input G. 


CallmeTex said:


> Yea, I hear that its good to keep the water level lower once the plants are established, and just about half way up the containers when they are in flower.
> This thread is kick ass.


Thanks tex! glad you like it here lol
Yeah but my water level is stationary... cant be moved. but I did hear that high water levels are good for veg and lower better for flower then @ the end of flower dropping the water level even further and lowering h2o temps is said to help the plant finish and possibly produce more trichs.



Shwagbag said:


> Whodat! How long have you been running Co2 and did you notice a significant difference as soon as you started using it?
> 
> exesando's


ummm... Iv been using co2 for a year now, and yes I did  I see the difference every time I put plants into my flower room!!! I know stretch and yaya but yes they explode  Im finally gonna split my co2 line and run one to my veg muahahah  took me a long time to get the idea lol Iv been thinking I would have to get another regulator and tank... but no! so now im just trying to figure a way of keeping the flow even to both rooms...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 3, 2011)

wheres this weeks flower update?!?! havent seen the purp in a bit! im sure its doing beautiful!


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2011)

just took some shots for ya, and everyone ells... give me a few minutes. I just checked my clock too, its working lol


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2011)

ahh ya who dat. ima be starting a new journal soon starting out with 2000 watts in the flower room.


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2011)

Flower update.

?purp last day of week 8. She/I could have done much better... into hydro she goes lol








From left to right- sour d day 22, ak mom day 30, sour d day 22, ?purp




Sour D day 52 next to the ak day 55 in hydro... 




ak mom (day30) has missed a few waterings  Sour d on left and right.
You can see more Aks behind her on day 22, first missed watering on them happened today/yesterday. Iv been busy :=(




?purp and ak need a little more time. Still got white pistils in hydro + my ? purp clones aren't ready... my original batch didn't take, otherwise Id be right on time! errg! next time!

Time for my yins to get in here! debating on xplanting them, but that would mean more lost time...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 3, 2011)

the purp does look like it was a little mistreated for your standards. the AK is looking massive all over the place! the Sour D also filled in real nice and looks to be a good solid cola! didnt remember you filled up the second half of the screen. how are you liking the smart pot?


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2011)

the smart pots are nice  I like em.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 4, 2011)

I really want to but I run a 600 in a 4 x 4 box and the box is in a much larger room. I just think I would be burning through tanks from keeping my box cool and it might be a bit wasteful. Whats the deal? They stretch more or something? I WANT BEEF!

THanks for the infoz.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 4, 2011)

bumpity bump bump

*




*

Flower update.

?purp last day of week 8. She/I could have done much better... into hydro she goes lol








From left to right- sour d day 22, ak mom day 30, sour d day 22, ?purp




Sour D day 52 next to the ak day 55 in hydro... 




ak mom (day30) has missed a few waterings




Sour d on left and right.
You can see more Aks behind her on day 22, first missed watering on them happened today/yesterday. Iv been busy :=(




?purp and ak need a little more time. Still got white pistils in hydro + my ? purp clones aren't ready... my original batch didn't take, otherwise Id be right on time! errg! next time!

Time for my yins to get in here! debating on xplanting them, but that would mean more lost time...​


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2011)

bumpity bump for sure........


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2011)

Thanks bro LG and Gbro lol  Iv been working on a father and drying chamber today (amongst other things), I'll try to share pics later... more work to be done but first I needs me some vittles.


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks bro LG and Gbro lol  Iv been working on a father and drying chamber today (amongst other things), I'll try to share pics later... more work to be done but first I needs me some vittles.


make sure you sop them vittles up wit a biscut..lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2011)

Got this from a mmc .. its called kabloom. Smokes nice, they did a good job... I just needed some more variety. Other than today, I haven't bought any erb in almost a year  I just gulped down a "serving" of the fruit punch so Iv yet to feel any effect. It was tasty though  kinda like weed but mostly fruit punch... Im already baked on some sd thats been rolling around in a kief jar for a while 





Kabloom^^










kiefed up Sour D ^^

The dude/dry tent is 27"deep x 4' long x 8' high. I haven't built the partition yet.











^^ got 15" in between the the racks.





^^ zippers worked out nicely except they leak light... I'll think of something.
total cost = $63, I havent decided on lighting yet... and thats gonna decide my ventilation needs.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 4, 2011)

i feel like you couldve gotten one of those rubbermaid storage things to use for drying and it woulda been just about the same. just my opinion haha


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I really want to but I run a 600 in a 4 x 4 box and the box is in a much larger room. I just think I would be burning through tanks from keeping my box cool and it might be a bit wasteful. Whats the deal? They stretch more or something? I WANT BEEF!
> 
> THanks for the infoz.


If you can work it out to where you have a sealed room with your light vented with the outside air the co2 would stay in but then you need ac... 
I dont think they stretch more, they just grow faster.


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2011)

ElectricPineapple said:


> i feel like you couldve gotten one of those rubbermaid storage things to use for drying and it woulda been just about the same. just my opinion haha


what rubbermaid storage thing?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 4, 2011)

way faster. you should look into the myco co2 bags. its a bacteria that produces co2 and run about 25 bucks. supposedly produce well up to 4 months. you could get two of them, and should increase your co2 quite abit.

mind you not to the point you could get with a tank meaning 1500 ppms but you would see gains


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2011)

ElectricPineapple said:


> way faster. you should look into the myco co2 bags. its a bacteria that produces co2 and run about 25 bucks. supposedly produce well up to 4 months. you could get two of them, and should increase your co2 quite abit.
> 
> mind you not to the point you could get with a tank meaning 1500 ppms but you would see gains


yeah, some is better than none.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 4, 2011)

http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?CatName=GarageOrganization&SubcatId=ResinCabinets&Prod_ID=RP091297
something like this. this is kinda like what riddleme uses. he has some fans withs speed controllers so he can manage heat and humidity in it. he has great success with it


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 4, 2011)

http://www.planetnatural.com/site/co2-bags.html

here is a link to the co2 bags


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 4, 2011)

i really dig that new tent set up but it seems like you keep taking away from that awesome shop you got. you must have worked pretty hard if you did that buy yourself. you are a handy man though so im sure you got it done in atleast half the time as i would haha. that kabloom looks pretty good but definetely not any better than what your producing. understandable about wanting something new for a change though! how much was that punch? always been curious about those and the sodas. you should look around for a good mmj that has some clones that would interest you, though you have a lot of new strains to work already aha.

EP- if im not mistaken, he wants to use that as a male flower unit and a dry area since its got the extra head space. wouldnt work out so well in the above mentioned rubbermaid.


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2011)

ElectricPineapple said:


> http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?CatName=GarageOrganization&SubcatId=ResinCabinets&Prod_ID=RP091297
> something like this. this is kinda like what riddleme uses. he has some fans withs speed controllers so he can manage heat and humidity in it. he has great success with it


thats only 27 cubic feet and costs $175 mine is 64 cubic feet and costs $63, I'll be able to control temps and humidity fine. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 4, 2011)

ah i just thought he was using it just for drying


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 4, 2011)

would be one hell of a drying unit haha! though he does have a shit load of bud to dry here once the AK comes down!


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i really dig that new tent set up but it seems like you keep taking away from that awesome shop you got. you must have worked pretty hard if you did that buy yourself. you are a handy man though so im sure you got it done in atleast half the time as i would haha. that kabloom looks pretty good but definetely not any better than what your producing. understandable about wanting something new for a change though! how much was that punch? always been curious about those and the sodas. you should look around for a good mmj that has some clones that would interest you, though you have a lot of new strains to work already aha.
> 
> EP- if im not mistaken, he wants to use that as a male flower unit and a dry area since its got the extra head space. wouldnt work out so well in the above mentioned rubbermaid.


Hey thanks lg.. I asked for their best meds, they said its 22%thc. It feels good to know that im growing stuff just as good and better than their top shelf  dont get me wrong though, its pretty darn good and dried and cured perfectly... i love variety! 
The punch was $12 for 3 doses and the only reason I got it was because Iv never had one  over priced but a treat, I'll be making my own eventually lol... I also want to start making wine and beer  thats gotta wait till im back on my feet a little better.
Allot of places cut to order but I need to clear my plate before I get seconds!

And yes, its a dud / drying tent. I haven't built the partition yet.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 4, 2011)

haha hell ya he will. im hoping to be pulling a bit down here in a few months


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2011)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ah i just thought he was using it just for drying


 all good in tha hood


littlegrower2004 said:


> would be one hell of a drying unit haha! though he does have a shit load of bud to dry here once the AK comes down!


yeah it would. 
I actually might run out of drying space when that happens!

EDIT: @ a second look I think I just had high hopes lol I got space... maybe if I didnt loose that 1!

EDIT EDIT: yes LG, I built it by myself


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 4, 2011)

haha is there any more edits to be watching for or did you cover them all! 12$ aint bad for 3 servings, knowing they sell edibles up to that price. all sounds and looks good buddy!


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2011)

no more edits! it was moving kinda fast for a second lol

1 serving hasnt done much but I do have a high tolerance... Im gonna drink the last 2 tomorrow when Im not already stoned. The prices are crazy though! MAKE YOUR OWN! GROW YOUR OWN! haha yeah!


----------



## Hotsause (May 5, 2011)

Everything is moving along nicely keep it up Who dat. I like that DIY dry tent i might have to give one a try if my Veg tent doesnt work out as hoped(For Drying)


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2011)

dam whodat,jack of all trades.


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

Thanks HS an G! 
I tried taking some trich shots of the ?purp. Looking damn near ready!


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2011)

crazy yummy,in yo face...nice-n-amber-n-milky-n-whatnot....


----------



## Hotsause (May 5, 2011)

Thats Beautiful what kind of usb scope do you have? I have the Zorb, just waiting for my girls to start flowering so i can put it to use again how much longer are you giving your Purps im guessing 1 more week and they will be done


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

genuity said:


> crazy yummy,in yo face...nice-n-amber-n-milky-n-whatnot....


  thanks 


Hotsause said:


> Thats Beautiful what kind of usb scope do you have? I have the Zorb, just waiting for my girls to start flowering so i can put it to use again how much longer are you giving your Purps im guessing 1 more week and they will be done


Thanks bro, if I could get a clearer pic youd be able to see the pinkish trichs better 
I actually used this normal hand held scope the grow shop gave me yesterday... I just set it up standing then messed with my camera zoomed in on macro and got those shots. It would be nice to have one like your talking about.
maybe 5 days left on them. I need to get some new plants in!


----------



## Hotsause (May 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> thanks
> 
> Thanks bro, if I could get a clearer pic youd be able to see the pinkish trichs better
> I actually used this normal hand held scope the grow shop gave me yesterday... I just set it up standing then messed with my camera zoomed in on macro and got those shots. It would be nice to have one like your talking about.
> maybe 5 days left on them. I need to get some new plants in!


 I tried that with the 420 scope i think its in my first journal but i could not get a clear shot for shit so i just went with a usb microscope. You must have some balanced ass hands


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

haha yeah I do!
slow as a sloth when I get real high lol


----------



## Shwagbag (May 5, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Thats Beautiful what kind of usb scope do you have? I have the Zorb, just waiting for my girls to start flowering so i can put it to use again how much longer are you giving your Purps im guessing 1 more week and they will be done


Zorb is sweet! Do they make them in 100x?


----------



## Hotsause (May 5, 2011)

Not sure i do wish it could zoom in a little more but it works


----------



## Shwagbag (May 5, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Not sure i do wish it could zoom in a little more but it works


I've been looking for a new one BAD. I bought a jewelers loop at 30x which I find is neat but not very useful for me personally. Then I bought the 60-100x radio shack battery operated one, more useful but the image is not clear. I just scored this one after reading the microscope discussion lol! Looks like a fair price.

http://www.amazon.com/Celestron-44302-Handheld-Digital-Microscope/dp/B001UQ6E4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1304641064&sr=1-1


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

yeah that scope looks nice! I do want a new camera and something like that I can get good closeups with, but you know how it goes lol


----------



## Shwagbag (May 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> yeah that scope looks nice! I do want a new camera and something like that I can get good closeups with, but you know how it goes lol


I need a new cam BAD. My macro setting is virtually worthless on my point and shoot. I need to pony up some dollarz for a cam next time. This chick cam aint cuttin' it. lol. 

Next harvest means new toys haha. How do you kief up the herbs? Just sprinkle or do you dip in hash oil?

Looks awesome!


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2011)

mmm,dip in hash oil,roll in kief....mmmm.donuts


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I need a new cam BAD. My macro setting is virtually worthless on my point and shoot. I need to pony up some dollarz for a cam next time. This chick cam aint cuttin' it. lol.
> 
> Next harvest means new toys haha. How do you kief up the herbs? Just sprinkle or do you dip in hash oil?
> 
> Looks awesome!


 I just threw the bud in a keif jar and rolled it around. I forgot about it and found it like a month later.


genuity said:


> mmm,dip in hash oil,roll in kief....mmmm.donuts


 yes indeed! thats a great idea!



I'll have a small update tonight.


----------



## The Snowman (May 5, 2011)

sup man, plants are lookin good as usual!
check my journal out if you'd like.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 5, 2011)

thats like the find of the century!


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

I'll tape up the light leak you see...



































I'll tape two flaps of panda over each zipper.

ISS day 63 chopchop one plant went down maybe 4 days ago then another 2 days later and the last two today.

























AK, Any guesses @ the weight of that cola? lol


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 5, 2011)

20 g's easy


----------



## Hotsause (May 6, 2011)

Nice update. Im guessing 22g on the Dot Im thinking of going hunting for some AK clones now


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2011)

id say 25g,looks so dam good..
and room looks great to,them t-5's?


----------



## Shwagbag (May 6, 2011)

I saw a pick on some Cali dispensary web site and the shit was wicked looking. MMMMmm donuts is about right it looked like candy covered buds! The THC content was off the hook too. Time for some coffee and donuts lol. GROW DANK!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 6, 2011)

great little update whodat! that male room looks like it turned out real good and the drying rack is already in use!! i really like those pics with the humidifier blasting some air. should be lots of sacks coming soon! i couldnt even guess on that AK cola, shit the most ive got off a single cola was like 7g.


----------



## whodatnation (May 6, 2011)

ElectricPineapple said:


> 20 g's easy


 noted lol


Hotsause said:


> Nice update. Im guessing 22g on the Dot Im thinking of going hunting for some AK clones now


Its not the greatest smoke but look how much it yielded with 12/12 from root! imagine if it had a 3 week veg! 


genuity said:


> id say 25g,looks so dam good..
> and room looks great to,them t-5's?


 thanks G! those are t8s. I got the hood and bulbs from homedepot for $130... those bulbs are pricey! 


Shwagbag said:


> I saw a pick on some Cali dispensary web site and the shit was wicked looking. MMMMmm donuts is about right it looked like candy covered buds! The THC content was off the hook too. Time for some coffee and donuts lol. GROW DANK!


 yeah around here they call that stuff the champagne of weed lol 


littlegrower2004 said:


> great little update whodat! that male room looks like it turned out real good and the drying rack is already in use!! i really like those pics with the humidifier blasting some air. should be lots of sacks coming soon! i couldnt even guess on that AK cola, shit the most ive got off a single cola was like 7g.


 I just put some males in for pic purposes lol I still need to get a small extraction fan to remove heat, then the ball will be rolling 


thanks for stopping by folks! Im gonna start chopping the ?purp today... then Im gonna cut out that 4x4 portion of the screen and throw in some of the yins!


----------



## Shwagbag (May 6, 2011)

I'm guessing closer to 1 oz on that cola maybe more. I've had 28 g colas before and that one makes them look small lol. Don't even dry it just cut it up and eat a salad!


----------



## whodatnation (May 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I'm guessing closer to 1 oz on that cola maybe more. I've had 28 g colas before and that one makes them look small lol. Don't even dry it just cut it up and eat a salad!


haha thanks bro. This is def the biggest cola Iv ever grown! The bottom of it is finishing qicker than the top though  Iv turned off one of the 600ds above it.

Fresh bud is actually kinda tasty lol Iv eaten my fair share lol


----------



## Shwagbag (May 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha thanks bro. This is def the biggest cola Iv ever grown! The bottom of it is finishing qicker than the top though  Iv turned off one of the 600ds above it.
> 
> Fresh bud is actually kinda tasty lol Iv eaten my fair share lol


For sure! I like to eat while I trim


----------



## whodatnation (May 6, 2011)

Just ate a ?purp nug lol it was delicious.







^^took a small ak branch today.


----------



## The Snowman (May 6, 2011)

damnnnnnn!


----------



## whodatnation (May 6, 2011)

The Snowman said:


> damnnnnnn!


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2011)

oh................she made out good.


----------



## whodatnation (May 6, 2011)

Thats all 3 plants btw, I know I said Id take one but I got saw happy.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2011)

haha,i can see how that would happen.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 7, 2011)

looks like a nice harvest for the purp! will be a nice smoke by the looks of it. so did i understand right, your taking half the screen apart and just going straight up?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

Couldnt resist coming in for a peek bro. Shit ive missed some good thing's happening bro.
Just getting thing's working and now having to stop again soon to re-locate lol, but love your skill's mate 

cindy


----------



## micro.grower (May 7, 2011)

its funny homie.. i get "scissor happy".... you got to get all "saw happy"... lol...


----------



## whodatnation (May 9, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looks like a nice harvest for the purp! will be a nice smoke by the looks of it. so did i understand right your taking half the screen apart and just going straight up?


Thanks, coulda been much better... it will be nice smoke though, should also make some tasty hash  yummy 
you heard it lg, Im cutting out hlaf the scrog to make room for my babies! Not sure if I like the scrog for my soil girls, I cant move them around / take them out to clean out a little and foliar feed. Im also having trouble timing my waterings because I cant pick them up and feel how heavy they are lol. I love scrog though! I'll do all my scrogging over my hydro  cant move it anyway hahah


genuity said:


> haha,i can see how that would happen.


 I ran through all that by myself pretty quick actually  only took me around 3 hrs... lots of pocorn.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Couldnt resist coming in for a peek bro. Shit ive missed some good thing's happening bro.
> Just getting thing's working and now having to stop again soon to re-locate lol, but love your skill's mate
> 
> cindy


 Hey thanks for stopping by cindy  
thanks allot bro! but my skills need some more tuning lol Im always telling myself I need to do better.... I'll get there soon enough 
Thanks again.


micro.grower said:


> its funny homie.. i get "scissor happy".... you got to get all "saw happy"... lol...


 haha, you can get saw happy too! it might just be a little overkill lol j/k bro  
I didn't need the hand saw but I found it easier to cut the stalk out the pull the entire plant down under the scrog. I could have used scissors to cut it in sections but I found it easier on my back to just pull it all through at once.... the small buds went through the screen no problem lol my last scrog run was a little different story lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 9, 2011)

I cant get over the smell, sour goodness.
The bud doesn't look ready but but the trichs are telling a different story.


----------



## CallmeTex (May 9, 2011)

That looks like a sour taste mess


----------



## Truth B Known (May 9, 2011)

holy chunk'd out visitors from above, would you look at that!!!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 9, 2011)

yummmm!! Sour D!! i am going to be patiently waiting to see how you can do with a scrog over hydro! going to give our old buddy integra a run for his money haha! i miss his grows dam it! i gave three of my plants the chop and will probably get most of the rest out in a couple weeks than it will start again. for some reason i get some random seeds popping up but i dont have any herms or males in the area so it puzzles me. i do bring in outside air from the A/C but its not very likely that its picking up any pollen since no one around here is growing except for my neighbor who i provided plants to.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 13, 2011)

Yo whodat! Got my new scope today check it out. I'm happy with it so far but its going to get sticky when looking at wet bud. This is not max zoom either but its pretty sweet!


----------



## dr green dre (May 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I cant get over the smell, sour goodness.
> The bud doesn't look ready but but the trichs are telling a different story.


 Some nice shots there Whodat.. Cam skills are way better than mine! Sour D s looking tasty for real... How about a Airtight pack package  Keep it coming ..

What gauno do you use whodat?Im sure i seen a post before with a pic of your guanos.


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2011)

yea that sour d is some kill......


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies people! appreciate it I have more pics but need a break then cleaning dinner and sleep lol I'll get to everyones posts later, sorry haha. Heres some pr0n to hold you guys over but if you frequent the 600 club you'll just be seeing the same sh!t lol one again, sorry. 

In my terminator voice "I'll be back"













Bottom cola? lol


----------



## lsmartman1982 (May 14, 2011)

I like the last post the best. It shows you know how to give the plant what it wants when it wants it, perfect color, super tight nodes, I can tell they are hefty from the pic. Kudos on that


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2011)

Technaflora recipe for success, this was my firs try at hydro. I am pretty satisfied  thanks though ismartman.


----------



## Truth B Known (May 15, 2011)

i'd be satisfied too!! very nice! very, very nice


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

CallmeTex said:


> That looks like a sour taste mess


 mmmmmmmmm still drying lol


Truth B Known said:


> holy chunk'd out visitors from above, would you look at that!!!!!


 haha yuppers... little green mans gonna have to put up a fight to get this lol



littlegrower2004 said:


> yummmm!! Sour D!! i am going to be patiently waiting to see how you can do with a scrog over hydro! going to give our old buddy integra a run for his money haha! i miss his grows dam it! i gave three of my plants the chop and will probably get most of the rest out in a couple weeks than it will start again. for some reason i get some random seeds popping up but i dont have any herms or males in the area so it puzzles me. i do bring in outside air from the A/C but its not very likely that its picking up any pollen since no one around here is growing except for my neighbor who i provided plants to.


 yo LG wut up?
Thanks brosef... I miss integra too  he is a beast with a 600! I'll do my best tho lol 
Im thinking I have a few screws loose because im actually gonna do the 360* screen 600 thing  you know the butterflies you get before doing something extreme? lol I get those when I picture the 360* screen hanging over my hydro full of frosty buds lol Its gonna be hit or miss but I gotta try 

Your seeds could come from a very sneaky small herm flower in a hidden spot... and got grown over by bud before you found it... idk lol Your nugs are looking sweet bro... You might poop yourself when you see the pics Im about to post lol my plants are loving the super soil! 



Shwagbag said:


> Yo whodat! Got my new scope today check it out. I'm happy with it so far but its going to get sticky when looking at wet bud. This is not max zoom either but its pretty sweet!
> 
> View attachment 1597989


 Awesome Shwagbag! thanks for sharing 


dr green dre said:


> Some nice shots there Whodat.. Cam skills are way better than mine! Sour D s looking tasty for real... How about a Airtight pack package  Keep it coming ..
> 
> What gauno do you use whodat?Im sure i seen a post before with a pic of your guanos.


 lol thank dre bro  I really dont have cam skills lol I use a simple point and shoot  steady hands dont hurt tho.
Sorry for taking so long to reply bro, Iv been busy but it would have only taken a second for my to tell you that I use "sunleaves" guanos and "roots" worm castings... again, sorry.


genuity said:


> yea that sour d is some kill......


 you got that right! Im still holding onto some left over from my "whodat 6 strains" grow!  thats a LONG time haha


Truth B Known said:


> i'd be satisfied too!! very nice! very, very nice


 Thanks TBK!



dun dun dunnnnnnnnn! Pics coming... Its only 5 so dont get your hopes up lol

As always, thanks for stopping by peeps


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

Im not sure whos loving the super soil more lol me or my plants 
These are a mix of bubble n squeaks and space bombs... the bigger ones are bubble n squeak they seem to be pretty consistent with each other with nice vigor and structure, big ol healthy leaves  



















(below)This is one of 2 bco kush mix females, the other one looks pretty similar but with slightly thinner blades... I'll also blame its un branchy structure to it not having a healthy start as a yin and teen... will clone and see then.






So iv been spending time everyday bringing my plants over to my flower room for 12 hrs of tightness and then back to the veg room for the remainder of their day. I can see them explode and they are drinking allot... especially the ones in smart pots, or they just dry quicker I guess.
Any who, it sucks having this down time in my flower room! sucks a big one :hitwall1: but I can only blame myself... A bigger veg room would make things allot easier tho... land lord doesn't want any more expansion because he is worried about fire.... uggg what to do... 

Oh one more thing I forgot to add lol
The veging ladies will get topped and cloned tomorrow then a week of recovery or however much time it takes and then into flower they go!

So Im working with 5 tgas females and 5 sogs females  and 2 bco kush females... 
males have been flowering for 4 days now... Not sure what im looking for in them lol just gonna let them grow and collect from the ones with best structure or if they stand out in potency or smell... I'll see
peace folks


----------



## bigwood111 (May 19, 2011)

So I'm curious. Probably a stupid question but I have an 4x8 foot tent with 2 600s. They are air cooled by a 6" fan and I have an 8" exhaust fan. How can I run CO2 and my exhaust without the CO2 being sucked out or is that even an option?


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

bigwood111 said:


> So I'm curious. Probably a stupid question but I have an 4x8 foot tent with 2 600s. They are air cooled by a 6" fan and I have an 8" exhaust fan. How can I run CO2 and my exhaust without the CO2 being sucked out or is that even an option?


You can get a controller that turns off your co2 when an extraction fan turns on at a set temp, and your lights would be cooled with air from outside the grow room and exhaust outside the room.... so your lights arn't sucking co2 rich air out the room but they are still air cooled. BUT when your high temps triggered the controller to extract air until the room reaches the right temp it will also suck out all the co2 rich air.

or

You can run a sealed room with ac to control the temps and have your lights cooled with air from outside the room and exhaust outside the room keeping co2 @ a steady level. I run a sealed room but its not perfect... a split ac unit would make it perfect.

I am not sure how air tight your tent is but people do it all the time.

edit: or

you can water cool your lights.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2011)

yea,down time sucks the big one..but all is looking good,sure to be some fine gals that come out of this grow..


----------



## bigwood111 (May 19, 2011)

Thx whodat! Im gonna go to the hydro shop and explore my controller options. CO2 should really help my plants.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 19, 2011)

yeee buddy! those veg plants are looking perfect! reminds me of genuitys plants! im sure that super soil works well for all the work you put into and time you gave it to sit and do its thing. are you feeding them or is that just off what is provided in the soil? the 360 screen is going to be one for the books! whether it works or not im sure it will be something worth remebering. keep us updated on how that project is going.


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> yeee buddy! those veg plants are looking perfect! reminds me of genuitys plants! im sure that super soil works well for all the work you put into and time you gave it to sit and do its thing. are you feeding them or is that just off what is provided in the soil? the 360 screen is going to be one for the books! whether it works or not im sure it will be something worth remebering. keep us updated on how that project is going.


Thanks bro, well have to see what G says about that lol 
Just tap water bro all the way to harvest  no flushing no adding nutes and no deficiencies (so far!, hope it stays like that though im sure it will) I do ph my tap down to 7 aka neutral, I use apple cider vinegar to do this.

Hot sauce,,,, I remember you saying a ph of 6.something was preferred by sub but I found this a week or so ago  


JohnnyAppleS33d said:


> Hey guys, I might have missed this in the threads I've went over, but I just can't seem to find it. If I'm missing seeing it in an obvious place, please refrain from roasting me and just provide the simple answer.
> 
> In Subcools supersoil mix with roots organic, what should I pH my water to?
> also
> If i substitute a coco-based medium (like harvest moon), what should i pH my water to then?








subcool said:


> neutral
> 
> Sub


thought you might fond it useful.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 19, 2011)

that will be very surprising to see if they can go through entire flower with no feed except for what the soil provides. they do look happy for now so i guess time will tell. forgot to mention in the 6 but ill take a pic of your girl with a nug in her cheeks haha!


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

hahahahaha yeah lol Im gonna try with that big ak cola  hahahahahahaha



We will see about the not adding any nutes but Im very confedent it will work, thousands of people have done it and continue to do it every day


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 19, 2011)

wow thousands!!! hahahaha she might have to replace you for a black dude after that though! lets see some update shots on those big moms that you flipped over into flower!!


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

A little later brosef, I promise, but I dont promis your gonna like what you see lol


----------



## Hotsause (May 20, 2011)

I been thinking about adding some c02 to my room but im a little confused on where to start. Was looking at the Hydro farm kit but then dont i need a controller and what not? I have much reading to do


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> I been thinking about adding some c02 to my room but im a little confused on where to start. Was looking at the Hydro farm kit but then dont i need a controller and what not? I have much reading to do


well i been want to add co2 to my grow,but im going to start with them exhale co2 bags,two for my 5x5,jus to see whats up.
as i know co2 will help if done right.


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2011)

I'll post some articles on c02 and answer any question I can peeps 


Sorry lg no update tonight either, im no around.

I jarred up my lil Sour D plant today along with the ?purp...

Will post some pics when I get back tomorrow afternoon  or depending how hard I hit the sauce tonight 

Have a great friday bros!

I was thinking about posting the friday song but I dont think anyone would like it including myself lol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 20, 2011)

aww fuck that!!! enjoy yourself tonight!


----------



## Shwagbag (May 21, 2011)

Duuuude, diggin the looks of that super soil. Waiting on my last 3 ingredients mail order and then I'm mixin it up!


----------



## Shwagbag (May 22, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> that will be very surprising to see if they can go through entire flower with no feed except for what the soil provides. they do look happy for now so i guess time will tell. forgot to mention in the 6 but ill take a pic of your girl with a nug in her cheeks haha!


I'm thinking I might use some molasses with the super soil


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

Im pleased to inform you that all of you were way off lolol 
After 10 days of drying this cola weighs 79.4 grams  Im getting ready to pack some in a bowl


----------



## Hotsause (May 24, 2011)

Nice it looks dense as hell now that its dried great job


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2011)

hell,real nice job on that onemmmmmmmmm


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Hs  
It might need a tad more drying but not much... The smaller buds are going into jars now.

That fire extinguisher could use a dusting as well haha though Im very glad and thankful I have never had to use it  Iv heard horror stories!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 24, 2011)

good thing i didnt guess i wouldve been a bit off haha. hows the grow going? never got that update damn it haha. made some more oil today and got a decent amount more but no where near what you have. how many runs did you do and how big of jars?


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

genuity said:


> hell,real nice job on that onemmmmmmmmm


 Thanks Gen 


littlegrower2004 said:


> good thing i didnt guess i wouldve been a bit off haha. hows the grow going? never got that update damn it haha. made some more oil today and got a decent amount more but no where near what you have. how many runs did you do and how big of jars?


Sorry LG, lights are out for tonight... but things are looking ok. The mothers you wanted to see are no so happy. I think they are in the same batch of soil I muffed up during that time  I could slap myself for that lol

How are you liking the iso?
I used some big jars, not sure what size they are. I did two runs out of two full jars. The trim was dried and frozen, then crushed really fine and put into the jars. I also put the isoa in the freezer before all this. I filled up with plenty of iso and blended it with a big zip tie attached to a drill bit. 
Some I only blended for 30 second then poured a lil out. The rest I blended for a good minute then let soak for 6 hrs and the other soak for almost 24.
I really am not sure how much trim I used but a 1/3 of it was already keifed.
It cooked down in a larg pirex dish and then was collected and put and cooked down more in smaller jars... the ones they are in now.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 24, 2011)

damn whodat!! thats a good harvest on the iso off just a couple runs, isnt too shocking seeing how dank your regular harvest are. i was thinking of starting a club 600 oilers thread to see everyones different take on the iso and their methods. the iso is pretty good isnt super heavy on the throat but a big glob on a nice bowl does the trick pretty well. my buddy lined up a joint with some earlier and was sleeping in like 10 min after haha. your smoking yours out of a pipe right? you need to get some real glass! my favorite is stemless bong.


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

haha I cant convince myself to get a nice bong, Id rather get some new hoods, hold on... Yeah my plants like that idea more lol they just said so.

I was thinking of starting a 600 organics thread but never got around to it and wasn't sure how many people would even care/


Anywho, These are my males...

Space bomb stocky






Space bomb lanky 






Close ups










Nicest BnS1 male










The group, also have 2 bco kush mix males.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 25, 2011)

nice males looks like a decent selection and the tops are not very leafy at all. i can say im not organic so you wouldnt be seeing me in there haha, maybe i would be lurking but dont got much to say on that topic. looks like a few of your males are ready to bust a nut all over the place!


----------



## Shwagbag (May 25, 2011)

Dude that cola is fucking ridiculous lol. Should I get Co2 or what?!


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2011)

what in the hell is in that party cup?


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2011)

genuity said:


> what in the hell is in that party cup?


a party hehe


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2011)

What up whodat? you still alive after smokin on all that oil? I'm gonna start calling you the pot undertaker, lol (because you look over the plant cemetary )


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2011)

genuity said:


> what in the hell is in that party cup?


hahaha... seriously dude... what the fuck is that? (shit got me laughing so hard)


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2011)

hahaha the party cup does look funny lol

Its one of christines plants he wanted me to revive lol 
naaa, its a bean plant I forgot about lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Its one of christines plants he wanted me to revive lol


That was my guess. Fucking awesome cola by the way, never said something before.

Also I may be travelling to new orleans soon, you'll have to tell me where I should visit.


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2011)

Thanks jig,
you'll have to tell me when your going  but for now all I can say is "UPTOWN" and frenchman street... please dont go to bourbon st, you wont like it lol

Im sure you want to know where the dank nuggetry is if your not bringing your own  I can set you up no doubt.

edit: not like set you up lol but like you know hahah it did sound fkd up at first....


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> hahaha the party cup does look funny lol
> 
> Its one of christines plants he wanted me to revive lol
> naaa, its a bean plant I forgot about lol


i was hopeing i was not about to see a room full of them,i know your good n all,but dam.lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> What up whodat? you still alive after smokin on all that oil? I'm gonna start calling you the pot undertaker, lol (because you look over the plant cemetary )


lol Iv been looking for that oil for 30 min now... My stoned ass put it somewhere...




genuity said:


> i was hopeing i was not about to see a room full of them,i know your good n all,but dam.lol


They dont call my grow room the plant cemetery for nothin


----------



## budlover13 (May 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Still in the works a little but I'm close.
> The new 4x8x8 addition to my old 4x8x8 room has me at 8x8x8 now. I got two horizontal -1,000w digilux bulbs shining over five blueberry haze in five gal buckets. I plan on flowering these through a 4x8 screen ,
> and the other side has four vertical -600w lights in tubes with the reflectors still on. They are shining on four large Durban Poisons. Three are in 15gal black plastic containers and one is in a 20gal brute trash can.
> All the lights are cooled by two 6 435cfm fans and the room is cooled by one 18,000 btu "Friedrich" ac unit... Picked it up brand new for $195.00!!!
> ...


THAT, is a pretty clean set-up man. Nice!


----------



## bigwood111 (May 26, 2011)

Hey whodat. Just a quick question for you. I know you have covered it before but I cant seem to find it. What is a good compost tea mix for veg and then for flower and whats the feeding regimen? How often to feed the tea and what not? Thanks buddy


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

~~~~ I find this post pretty useful. The info you seek is highlighted in green and Im gonna mix up whats highlighted in red tonight or tomorrow ~~~~~~



Here are some tried and true recipes for getting started in organic growing. Pick one of the first two soiless mix recipes for your grow medium. Then, choose a nute recipe that will work best for what you have available. 

Enjoy... 

Here are two very good organic soiless mixes... 

LCs Soiless Mix #1: 
5 parts Canadian Spaghnam Peat or Coir or Pro-Moss 
3 parts perlite 
2 parts wormcastings or mushroom compost or home made compost 
Powdered dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix. 
...Wal-Mart now sells worm castings. 

*Or, if you use Pro Mix or Sunshine Mix... 
LC's Soiless Mix #2: 
6 parts Pro Mix BX or HP / Sunshine Mix (any flavor from #1 up) 
2 parts perlite 
2 parts earthworm castings 
Powdered dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix. 
If you use a 3 qt. saucepan as parts in the amounts given above, it equals about 1 cu. ft. of soiless mix and you can just dump in a cup of powdered dolomite lime. 
But, a "part" can be anything from a tablespoon to a five gallon bucket. Just use the same item for all of the "parts". 
*
Now for the plants organic food source 

*RECIPE #1 
If you want to use organic nutes like blood, bone and kelp... 
Dry Ferts: 
1 tablespoon blood meal per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of soil mix 
2 tablespoons bone meal per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of soil mix 
1-tablespoon kelp meal per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of soil mix or Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract as directed 
1 tablespoon per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of Jersey Greensand to supplement the K (potasium) in the Kelp Meal and seaweed extract. 
Mix all the dry ferts into the soiless mix well and wet it, but don't soak it with Liquid Karma and water @ 1 tbs./gal. Stir and mix it a few times a week for a week or two so the bacteria can get oxygen and break down the bone meal and make it available. And don't let the mix dry out, keep it moist and add water as needed. It'll also have time to get the humic acids in the Liquid Karma going and the dolomite lime will be better able to adjust the pH of a peat based mixture too. 

*
RECIPE #2 
If you want to use guano in your soil mix... 
Bongaloid's Guano Mix. 
Use all these items combined with one gallon of soil mix. 
1/3C hi N Guano (Mexican Bat Guano) 
1/2C hi P Guano (Jamaican or Indonesian Bat Guano) 
1TBS Jersey Greensand 
1TBS Kelp Meal 


RECIPE #3 (My favorite) 
If you want to use guano tea and kelp... 

*Guano Tea and Kelp: 

Seedlings less than 1 month old nute tea mix- 
Mix 1 cup earthworm castings into 5 gallons of water to make the tea. 
Add 5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses. 
Use it to water your seedlings with every 3rd watering. 

Veg mix- 
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG) 
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican) 
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC) 
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract 
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.) 
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea. 
To that 5 gallons of tea add: 
5 tbs. Liquid Karma 
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses 
Use it to water with every 3rd watering. 

Flowering nute tea mix: 
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano 
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings 
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican) 
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.) 
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea. 
To that 5 gallons of tea add: 
5 tbs. Liquid Karma 
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses 
Use it to water with EVERY watering. 

You can use queen size knee high nylon stockings for tea bags. 3 pair for a dollar at the dollar store. Tell 'em you use them for paint strainers. Put the recommended tea in the stocking, tie a loop knot in it and hang it in your tea bucket. The tea should look like a mud puddle. Agitate the bag in the water vigorously. An aquarium pump and air stone will dissolve oxygen into the solution and keep the good bacteria (microherd) alive and thriving. Let it bubble a day or two before you use it. If you find you are making too much tea and having to throw it out, use 2 1/2 gallons of water and cut the nute amount by half. 

*
RECIPE #4 
Three Little Birds Method 
40 gallons used soil 
4 cups alfalfa meal 
4 cups bone meal 
4 cups kelp meal 
4 cups powdered dolomite lime 
30 pound bag of earthworm castings . . . 
Thats the basic recipe . . . 
However we also like to use 
4 cups of Greensand 
4 cups of Rock Phosphate 
4 cups of diatomaceous earth 


RECIPE #5 
Fish and Seaweed (This is sooo easy) 

For veg growth 
1 capful 5-1-1 Fish Emulsion 
1 capful 0-0-1 Maxicrop liquid 
1 gallon H2O 

For early flowering 
1 tbs. Neptunes Harvest 2-3-1 Fish/Seaweed 
1 gallon H2O 

For mid to late flowering 
1 tbs. Neptunes Harvest 2-4-1 Fish 
1 gallon H2O 


And now for some more good tips... 

Organic pH issues 

I hear a lot of people asking or talking about the pH of their organic soil mix or organic nute solution and how they might correct or adjust it. pH in organics is not an issue like it is in synthetic growing. 
The best place to settle the pH issues in organics is within the grow medium. A medium rich in humates (humus) is the place to start. Humates work to "buffer" the pH of organic mediums and the nutes you pour (or mix) into it. 
Humates come from compost, worm castings and bottled humus. If you use a peat based medum, use dolomite lime to raise the pH of the acidic peat. Dolomite should be used in any soil or soiless medium to provide magnesium and calcium. But since we are talking about pH here, I'll mention dolomite lime's pH correction benefits. 
A medium of coir has a pH near neutral (or 7.0). But humates are still neded to allow uptake of organic nutrients that are outside a near neutral pH range. 
With an active medium rich in humates you can pour in nutes like Pure Blend Pro, Earth Juice and guano teas way outside the optimum pH range without worry. The humus will allow the nutes to be taken up through the roots, even at such an extreme pH reading. 
So throw those pH meters away folks and enjoy the ease and safety of organic gardening. 

Chlorine tap water 

Just a word of caution for you organic heads out there... 
If you are tapped onto a municipal water supply that uses chlorine to kill bacteria in the water, it'll do the same thing to the bacteria (microherd) in your organic food source. 
Always bubble your municipal water in an open container (5 gallon bucket) for 24 hours before adding ANYTHING organic to it. 

Flushing 

There is absolutely no reason to "flush" organic nute solutions from your soil mix. In an organic grow, the plants don't take up the organic nutes (guano, bone, blood or kelp). The bacteria eat the organic nutes and excrete food that the plant can feed off of. So the organic nutes don't need to be flushed because they never enter the plant. And besides, meals like kelp, bone and blood along with worm castings and dolomite can't be flushed from your soil mix anyway. If you use guano and seaweed, try using plain water or worm casting tea for your last watering or two so the plant can use up what's left in the soil. But drowning your soil with water isn't necessary.


----------



## bigwood111 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks buddy. Super helpful. I'm off to the hydro store to pick up some of these items and get going.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 26, 2011)

Duuuuude I just made a sick batch of Subcools super soil with some extra goodies! I can't freakin wait for this stuff to do work.

I'm looking at these mixes you posted and I'm wondering if you added more powdered lime to your Subcool mix. It seemed to me to call for a fairly low amount for the 8 bag mixture.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Duuuuude I just made a sick batch of Subcools super soil with some extra goodies! I can't freakin wait for this stuff to do work.
> 
> I'm looking at these mixes you posted and I'm wondering if you added more powdered lime to your Subcool mix. It seemed to me to call for a fairly low amount for the 8 bag mixture.


Every batch of SS is a sick batch!
I noticed the same thing about the dol lime but I stuck to the script with this batch. If I run into issues I'll chang but why fix what aint broken!?! 
What ells did you add to your mix? hope it kick ass for you!


----------



## bigwood111 (May 26, 2011)

Whodat was also gonna ask you about this mix for 100 gallon outdoor. Im basically just using a mushroom compost, topsoil, perlite, and worm castings mix in 100 gallon smart pots. Does the same mix apply to soil applications? I would think that it would but you never know. Thx


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

The tea?

If your using compost I would just let them eat that up then add teas if they need food, but honestly I cant see it hurting anything 

The teas also make a kick ass folier feed, just dilute and stain because it will clog a sprayer head quick.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 26, 2011)

im still waiting to see this update!!!!!!!!!!! your going to get me banned for asking the same thing over and over!!!


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

haha sorry lg, lights out for tonight .. what a  

Its hard to look at them, even harder to take a picture. I will show tho.

Wait... I can muster up some veg pics. They'll have to do, beans and bread... no gravy.

edit: do you even put gravy on that, I mean beans is kinda gravy.
 this fudge is killin me  great stuff.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

Space bombs I have five in 5 gal smarts

?purp getting ready for the 360* fingers crossed.


Blue widow, crical +, and a dog... now which one is which 



^^^Stanks you bro ~~~
Durban mom,

BCO kush mix... havent researched at all to find out. I also have another one that looks like this.

space bomb nut sack


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 26, 2011)

nice nuts mannnnn!! everything in veg is looking real good there! is that new thousand gona go into the 360? is that COF fudge recipe or your own? did you try those bars yet haha? ummmmmm lets see any more questions??? i saw a guy on icmag with a sig that said all your kush are belong to us haha.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> nice nuts mannnnn!! everything in veg is looking real good there! is that new thousand gona go into the 360? is that COF fudge recipe or your own? did you try those bars yet haha? ummmmmm lets see any more questions??? i saw a guy on icmag with a sig that said all your kush are belong to us haha.


"yeah, its a super secret club... youv prob never heard of it." in my hipster voice... now I want to punch myself lol.
The fudge is from an old batch, it was funny. I forgot I ate it and Im laughing at the computer and kinda though huh what ever bowl I just smoked was stronger than I thought. Then it hit my body like a wave and I was soooo confused lol I couldnt figure out why I was fucked up, honestly I got kinda serious about getting to the bottom of it lol Awesome.

Oh yes the 1k will go in.

I still need to make those bars! shit!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 27, 2011)

bumppppppp

*




*

Space bombs I have five in 5 gal smarts






?purp getting ready for the 360* fingers crossed.


Blue widow, crical +, and a dog... now which one is which








^^^Stanks you bro ~~~
Durban mom,

BCO kush mix... havent researched at all to find out. I also have another one that looks like this.

space bomb nut sack
​


----------



## Shwagbag (May 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Every batch of SS is a sick batch!
> I noticed the same thing about the dol lime but I stuck to the script with this batch. If I run into issues I'll chang but why fix what aint broken!?!
> What ells did you add to your mix? hope it kick ass for you!


I added some extra amino acids and some general hydroponics subculture B & subculture M. Humic and Fulvic acids as well. Did yours call for rock phosphate? Some of the recipes did and didn't but I went with it as well as the full 50 lbs of worm castings. I mixed a full batch and it filled (3) 32 gallon trash cans. Once I poured the water to her the perlite floated up a bit and it looked so purdy. I can't wait omg.


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2011)

Nice, I kept mine a lil more simple.

Thanks for sharing! I'll keep an eye on your ladies to see how they turn out


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2011)

Heres a better look at what Im working with on the male front.

I had 2 bns1 do this so they got the chop. 






I do have a bns1 male left, it aint to bad.














~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

These are the sb males, 3 of em, nice spread.
One short and stocky, one in the middle, and one tall and lanky. Any input is always welcome.





















Same plants, view from above in same order.

1





2





3






Heres a sb slose up.







~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Here are the three bco kush mix males.























Enjoy


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 28, 2011)

you and your male pron need to get a room haha. looking good though, plenty to choose from there.


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2011)

we got a room dont worry about it! keep your lg nose out of our business!  
Looks like my moms missed the rounds today... again  sorry bro  maybe tomorrow 


Here are 4 bns1s, they've been flowering for just about a week. I threw the 5th one in today, I let it veg a little longer than the others. Im thinking they would be better off xplanted into bigger containers! maybe if im very gentle they wont notice...
I took some pics with and without flash... obviously lol doh Just trying to do these ladies justice! 
Iv also been tucking fan leafs under to expose more tops, Iv never grown this strain before so Im not sure how much this "tucking" has contributed to their bushiness.






















Heres the hydro ak curing, its not top shelf but it aint so bad. I like growing and smoking dank though!











peace folks


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2011)

i would let em be,ive done the re-plant befor,but that was with a strain i had grown befor,
so i knew the roots still put out alot in flowering,to me them plants look just fine,what size u thinking of going up too?
i got some gals that look like they have been growning outdoors,in 5 gal pots(stomper og),they takeing about a gal a day so be ready.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 29, 2011)

those fems look good! cant wait to see how they produce and how green they stay in your super soil. now what are you gona do with all the promix???


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2011)

genuity said:


> i would let em be,ive done the re-plant befor,but that was with a strain i had grown befor,
> so i knew the roots still put out alot in flowering,to me them plants look just fine,what size u thinking of going up too?
> i got some gals that look like they have been growning outdoors,in 5 gal pots(stomper og),they takeing about a gal a day so be ready.


 Thanks allot for the input G. My main concern is the top mass being in decent proportion to the roots, if they get too big they will eat all the nutes in the soil so if I want to still do water only Im thinking I need bigger pots..... BUT I could always start feeding them tea if they need more food in the soil. So thats what Im pondering atm. Like I said in the 6 I might just do both. Money is a lil tight this month so I also have that to think about. 
I was thinking of maybe going up to 7 gal containers... lol your probably saying im crazy right now hehe maybe I am  


littlegrower2004 said:


> those fems look good! cant wait to see how they produce and how green they stay in your super soil. now what are you gona do with all the promix???


LGz- thanks 

What to do with the pro mix? hmmm idk? make a play pin?

MAKE MORE WATER ONLY SOIL  Vic's Super Soil Recipe to be exact.

*1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source
3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering
1 tsp fritted trace elements
4 cups kelp meal.
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings

- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.
*

I didnt add the fritted trace elements but I did add some humic acid and azomite. Im wanting to add a bag of compost but dont want to over due things.
Im gonna soak it in with liquid karma for the cooking phase. 
fingers crossed! xx


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2011)

that soil mix sound good,ima have to try that out.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (May 29, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Im pleased to inform you that all of you were way off lolol
> After 10 days of drying this cola weighs 79.4 grams  Im getting ready to pack some in a bowl


 Thats nutz!
Round of applause to your sir!


----------



## Hotsause (May 29, 2011)

Nice going who dat How ya been havent talked to ya in a while. Anyway keep up the good work and let us know which Organic soil works best for you. Also is one of those males throwing hairs and balls???????????????


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Nice going who dat How ya been havent talked to ya in a while. Anyway keep up the good work and let us know which Organic soil works best for you. Also is one of those males throwing hairs and balls???????????????



Hey sauce  going good. That was a male throwing hairs out, maybe from me being too lazy to fix the light leak...the 2 got the chop... fixed now and have a good amount of pollen from all 3 of my space bombs, the bns1 will probably drop some fluff tomorrow as well as the phaty bco kush male.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2011)

Howdy~ 

?purp day 1 starts tomorrow  I have a 600 in now but kinda want a 1k in there... will see as it progresses.























SourD






AK in soil~ 






And my Space bombs that need to flower very soon.
also a mix of a few others in the veg.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 1, 2011)

nice update whodat! the ?purp should be a pretty cool experiment, its almost like a vert set up the way that they will be growing up the sides of the screen. the Sour D looks good but seems like its had its fair share of problems of late by the looks of the leaves. the AKs look like they produce good in both hydro and soil. that veg area is fullll! going to be lots of stuff to be flowered soon enough.


----------



## asaph (Jun 1, 2011)

cool. an o-scrog  
looks like it will take a while to cover that up!


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 1, 2011)

Got my co2 tank hooked up last night and timers run for exhaust and co2 bursts synced. Thanks for the help buddy!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2011)

Some co2 reading material... any questions please ask.

http://www.maximumyield.com/article_sh_db.php?articleID=453

http://www.indoor-gardening-guide.com/articles/plant-care/Introduction-to-Carbon-Dioxide-Co2.html


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2011)

asaph said:


> cool. an o-scrog
> looks like it will take a while to cover that up!


Thanks asaph, I hope they dont!!!


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 1, 2011)

Amazing grow, well done, whodatnation!

I've been thinking about going with co2, I got a tank and reg but haven't hooked it up yet - mostly got it to get rid of mites. Do you go through the various methods like the max yield article describes or did you just try one method?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

rosecitypapa said:


> Amazing grow, well done, whodatnation!
> 
> I've been thinking about going with co2, I got a tank and reg but haven't hooked it up yet - mostly got it to get rid of mites. Do you go through the various methods like the max yield article describes or did you just try one method?




Thanks rosecitypapa  I only tried using bottled co2... actually my first grow I set up next to a dryer that ran on natural gas so when I used the dryer it was producing co2 and being sucked into my grow with a single 600 inside... It was an awesome grow.
I dont want to use burners because of fire and the increased humidity, and the earth can be inconsistent. I like the bottles  They do run out sometimes but really what's 1 day without co2? no biggie.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

Are you ready for the ride?

?purp day 1~ 12/12 










^^^ the aks in the background are almost done and falling over 






Heres the other side scrog mixed with ak and sour d... you see mostly sour d. Some nice buds on the D lol you can see some standing up, theres some more hifing behind the fan and middle 4x4 support... they are also almost ready to come down  then in with the Space bombs! hopefully no hemies. xx







I put the big bns girl in the back into a 10 gal container also put the second biggest one in a 10 gal smart pot... am I crazy? lol me no thinks so but they should have been xplanted before flowering.
Also sorry for the focus on the screen... it is a nice screen though 






peace folks


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

the total off of this plant came out to 8.25 ozs  im happy with that!


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2011)

this room is soon to be outstanding,them ak's,seem to do good no matter what,
and the purps?,in the scrog is going to be crazy!!
10 gal pots!monster plants for sure,

back to that ak,was that a cut,or seeds?
i know u said it befor,but my lil brain is to far gone.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

lol thanks G  it was a cut covered in mites from a shitty mmc... my ex "partner" picked it up allong with my sour d and a horrible WW cut all covered in mites! I wouldnt have touched them! anywho shows what I know lol
thanks again


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 2, 2011)

looking good and i finally got my update on the whole room!!! looks like your d slants to the right hahahah. AKs are doing great like G said and that harvest was probably around 3/4 of my entire harvest last run hahah!! im sure you pulled just about over what i harvested off two plants in that hydro. fucking asshole hahaha.


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Are you ready for the ride?
> 
> ?purp day 1~ 12/12
> 
> ...





whodatnation said:


> the total off of this plant came out to 8.25 ozs  im happy with that!




Thats some nice pics there whodat, looking better all the time . Seems like you got the some monters to come with them larger pots. I would cover all the hydro with the the white sheeting cause i think them balls can let light through. Top job anyway bro..

dgd..


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 4, 2011)

Just ordered 2 x 180 GLH LED's to add to my 600. I love pretty lights n stuff! Going to hit some golf balls and roast a fat PPP on the course, everyone take some time off and smoke one today, that's an order!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks dre,

Sounds like the thing to do shwag! I'll be taking the rest of my day off to visit with family.

Plants are looking good peeps  been busy and havent had time to fart around with pics lol sorry. I'll fix you guys up tomorrow night hopefully..


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow I just read this thread front to back. Everything looks amazing! Sub'd


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 4, 2011)

Love my co2


----------



## Copycat (Jun 4, 2011)

thats a ton of herb


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> the total off of this plant came out to 8.25 ozs  im happy with that!


You sir must have a Green Thumb. 
Im just stunned! can i want some.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 4, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Wow I just read this thread front to back. Everything looks amazing! Sub'd


That is impossible! hahaha, welcome HilmNick


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 4, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> That is impossible! hahaha, welcome HilmNick


It sure is possible when you're a college kid with a shit ton of free time on his hands! Keep doing what you're doing bro


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 5, 2011)

whodat, how is it that I have never been to your thread? what the fuck is wrong with me? I'm gonna go vape some cheese and ponder that.

Oh, and I'm sub'd, of course. peace brother!


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW i havn't stopped by in awhile, im missing out, that 8.5 oz-er is fucking ridiculous perfect plant in every way. Keep em growin man you got the touch!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> That is impossible! hahaha, welcome HilmNick


Haha, just realized I had too many damn tabs open and I thought I was posting in Club 600!


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Haha, just realized I had too many damn tabs open and I thought I was posting in Club 600!


haha,ive done that befor.......


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

genuity said:


> haha,ive done that befor.......


Considering I don't really pay much attention to the forum aside from my subs anymore.... Whenever I log on I open like 10 tabs haha.


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Considering I don't really pay much attention to the forum aside from my subs anymore.... Whenever I log on I open like 10 tabs haha.


same for me too bro,

whodatttttt,wake up!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 7, 2011)

Whodat is stuck in 600 land right now, guaranteeeed!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2011)

Everything is good peeps! Im still hanging with fam then working for a few hrs then back out to hang with the fam. I'll be back to my normal routine soon enough


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Everything is good peeps! Im still hanging with fam then working for a few hrs then back out to hang with the fam. I'll be back to my normal routine soon enough


Holy shit you have a job!? All this time I presumed that dank was your job haha. Rock out.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 7, 2011)

hahah yeah hes got a sick ass work shop that his grow room is pretty much apart of. it seems hes his own boss so he just has time for the dank!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2011)

Sooo boss lol

Thanks.

I'll go ahead and take some basic pics before I leave for today  Just hold on I gotta do some watering.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2011)

BnS ~

















?purp~








Space bomb~ and 2 bco kush at the bottom of the pick, left one is seeded with like crazy lol I'll tell later why, on the right is looking nice and there is another not in the pics also looking nice. Seeded one smells kinda like lemonade ~








Some from the sour d I had in the 2gal pot, you know, chunked out visitors from above  She came out to an ounce


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2011)

alls looking n sounding good,breeding comeing along nice for thats good to hear.
likes the bong!!


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful beautiful buds! Respect it homie. I'm about to start my own grow soon--do you really think a screen makes a huge difference? And how high up is your screen from your pots?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 7, 2011)

BNS are looking dank already and that super soil is keeping them so damn green!!!! one day in the future i may be making me some of that, i really like the idea of straight water!! i call some seeds in advance, already got my nuggage packed under the pillow for the fairy.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

Dude your plants are perfect specimens of health. How is the super soil plant doing? I dropped another one in today, they seem to love it but I'm curious if they will go the distance through flower.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 8, 2011)

shwag- most all of his plants are in super soil now, atleast the green ones of superb health are haha. he tries to hide the others from us!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 8, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> shwag- most all of his plants are in super soil now, atleast the green ones of superb health are haha. he tries to hide the others from us!!


Haha, that's awesome! The ones I have in super soil right now are probably the healthiest plants I've grown so far.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2011)

genuity said:


> alls looking n sounding good,breeding comeing along nice for thats good to hear.
> likes the bong!!


 Thanks G~ I took the bong out,,, it was too dirty lol I'll show the rest once I finally clean it.


HiImNick said:


> Beautiful beautiful buds! Respect it homie. I'm about to start my own grow soon--do you really think a screen makes a huge difference? And how high up is your screen from your pots?


 Thanks allot nick,
If a scrog is done correctly I think it can greatly increase yields. The screen over my hydro ladies is about 3 inches above the hydroton. 
Thanks again.


littlegrower2004 said:


> BNS are looking dank already and that super soil is keeping them so damn green!!!! one day in the future i may be making me some of that, i really like the idea of straight water!! i call some seeds in advance, already got my nuggage packed under the pillow for the fairy.


hehe thanks LG ~ The supersoil is really kicking ass with the BnS but oddly enough the space bombs are much lighter in color, must be genetic. I might feed a tea next week just to give em a little jolt, doesn't seem that they need it but it def cant hurt . So hows about this name ~ space bubble  Space bomb x Bubble n' squeak  I think I'll have to work on it for some time before I can actually name the cross eh.?. not sure lol who cares. 



Shwagbag said:


> Dude your plants are perfect specimens of health. How is the super soil plant doing? I dropped another one in today, they seem to love it but I'm curious if they will go the distance through flower.





littlegrower2004 said:


> shwag- most all of his plants are in super soil now, atleast the green ones of superb health are haha. he tries to hide the others from us!!





Shwagbag said:


> Haha, that's awesome! The ones I have in super soil right now are probably the healthiest plants I've grown so far.


Thanks allot shwag ~ 

LG ~ lol you a fool  
Yeah all soil plant in my room are in subs SS... The last batch I mixed is just about ready to use (vics SS) 

Update tonight! 
If I dont then I will never sign on again, k.?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2011)

Rooting Space bomb clones.






BnS clones in veg. x-planted a few days ago.






The two BnS ladies that got lucky today. All 3 phenos of the space bomb were used along with a bns male  














I think lower portion of this plant is getting wind damage

The ones that didnt get pollen~







Space bombs














BCO kush mix 3 of em. The small one is seeded by many fathers. 



















? purp chugging along but not going to fill the 360*. I really under estimated the amount of area it covers. The reflector may remain for the rest of the grow, but it is only day 8... will see 



















Night ladies!







peace folks


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2011)

ima reply after im done thinking of what to say!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 10, 2011)

space bubble sounds good for now until some more pondering can be put into it haha. some strains just perfer more nutes than others so im sure the BNS arent heavy nute drinkers while the space bombs may be looking for all they can get. if they were a bit lighter in the entire process then it may be nutes for sure. everything is looking pretty dank though, cant wait to see everything with some giant nugs. just another couple weeks if that.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well i use the same pots as you so i know im doing something right!  
Great ladies!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks peeps! have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2011)

Im gonna go ahead and brew some tea for the space bombs and the bco kush plants, might give the mass seeded one a light veg mix. Everything is going good so far. Gonna have to veg some big girls if I want to fill the entire screen  work in progress lol
Enjoy~






























Btw looks like the pollen took, got dead hairs  I'll try and catch the space bombs earlier.

Peace.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 12, 2011)

hwiadhowhdohahgfleglkshklghklaefkahwkdfjkawjdk;aklfhakhfkahwdhoaphefaouhehpeohfoakehgkoahegkhasdkaghoarheghasdklghaegphqewog to u too!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2011)

dgkljfchv ~aka~ Thanks


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Whodat! How many of those 5 lb Co2 canisters do you burn through in a month?


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2011)

very happy plants,nothing more to say.....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 13, 2011)

shit gen it took you that long to come up with that to say haha!! very simple and to the point though!


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> shit gen it took you that long to come up with that to say haha!! very simple and to the point though!


man,i had sumthing all ready to say,and he go and bring an update like that!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Hey Whodat! How many of those 5 lb Co2 canisters do you burn through in a month?


 They are 25lb tanks and I use 2 a month. They cost 13 bucks to refill.


genuity said:


> very happy plants,nothing more to say.....


 


littlegrower2004 said:


> shit gen it took you that long to come up with that to say haha!! very simple and to the point though!





genuity said:


> man,i had sumthing all ready to say,and he go and bring an update like that!!


lol thanks again bros.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> They are 25lb tanks and I use 2 a month. They cost 13 bucks to refill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's pretty cheap! Are you using a controller or do you just time the release?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Damn that's pretty cheap! Are you using a controller or do you just time the release?


I have a controller, it was not cheap though... Like 7 hundo! I like it allot though.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;3yX1Q3x9Cs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yX1Q3x9Cs4[/video]


lol you thought I updated didn't you! haha

I'll throw up some pics tonight  after I cook a steak lolololol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

Fking missed lights out by 3 minuts! sorry....


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2011)

so what you have with your steak?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> so what you have with your steak?


Baked potato with sauteed veggies and a bottle of wine. It was good... Now for a cpl big bong rips with oil and keif then a cig and a red stripe... fuck the dishes for now.
I also have a vid I just uploaded to youtube... super low quality but a vid non the less... And no sorry me no habla engles


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2011)

dam that looks real good right now.........all of it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

Heres that vid~
[video=youtube;uht2a-Vshqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uht2a-Vshqk[/video]

Again, sorry for the quality... its usually more windy with the plants moving around but I turned the fans off for the vid lol allot of good that did its still noisy as shit.


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2011)

man i like that room,to see it in vid,just lets me know in person that thing is amazing.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> man i like that room,to see it in vid,just lets me know in person that thing is amazing.


Thanks allot G, the inside is only part of it hehe The outside has it going on too with reses for hydro the dehumidifier and just a general res. Ballasts all attached and ducting openings with filters and shit lol the list goes on... I need to actually add a few 90* elbows for some 6 inch ducting... every little thing makes a difference, thats my "motto" I guess.


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2011)

hell yea,one day ima mke it to CO,do me some site seeing,maybe check out the rockys.
and yea,i too am never done upgradeing my room,so thats a good standard to have.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 15, 2011)

haha i enjoyed that vid especially with the start and end focused on the red stripe and piper hah! you must have that camera on a pole or you have some 6 ft arms mann!! whodats a beast hahahah!! everything looks great, thought i throw that in!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

genuity said:


> hell yea,one day ima mke it to CO,do me some site seeing,maybe check out the rockys.
> and yea,i too am never done upgradeing my room,so thats a good standard to have.


Yeah man if your around let me know  
I did get those elbows for my ducting today but havent hooked them up yet... Im actually in the process of building another hydro system,,, almost identical with a few small changes, the original one seemes to work well lol but still like I was saying there is always a way to improve a set up its kinda like a car and honestly my set up is nicer than my car lololol but not as functional  ok Im pretty baked on the old girl SourD and listening to twista I cant type that fast though hehe




littlegrower2004 said:


> haha i enjoyed that vid especially with the start and end focused on the red stripe and piper hah! you must have that camera on a pole or you have some 6 ft arms mann!! whodats a beast hahahah!! everything looks great, thought i throw that in!


 hahahaha thanks LG  I got monkey arms! I also got balance like one lol Its pretty funny because when I looked at the vid my first thought (besides the quality) was like damn how did I get out that far! ahahahah

I
GOT
PICS
COMING
SOON
OK.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll have dates with the next update ooookkkk. 

?purp






Space bombs






BnS















EDIT:

Fed the space bombs tea and the BnS girls got water and molasses.

EDIT: EDIT:

Hydro also had a res change 5 days ago I picked the nutes up from 1/4 to 1/2 strength. I added 5 gallons of full strength nutes 2 days ago. Im gonna try and add 1 gallon of fresh nutes everyday and see what happens. If they need more I'll give more if they need less they get less.... will see.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 16, 2011)

you and your dam edits haha! everything is looking DANK! you dat whodatttttttttttt!!!

how do you guys embed those youtube vids? i got one for you that you may like since you were listening to twista.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> you and your dam edits haha! everything is looking DANK! you dat whodatttttttttttt!!!
> 
> how do you guys embed those youtube vids? i got one for you that you may like since you were listening to twista.


lol
EDIT: lol haha 
EDIT EDIT: hehehe
Thanks for the kind words LG  Now that I think about it, I do edit allot haha.

For youtube vids I just copy the url from the page with the vid, then paste that into the film reel icon in the quick reply part at the bottom of each page... make sense? If not let me know so we can figure this thing out lol thats kinda a spoof from a dave chappelle stand up... I'll try and find the clip.... Hope you work it out LG lol



BTW looks like the space bombs loved the tea and as far as structure I def found my keeper... Now Im concerned about potency 

Wish you guys could smell this BnS, bubble gummy freshness with hints of fruit. The ?purp is also starting its trich journey hehe really picked up production in the last few days,, its out frosting the BnS already! Im gonna have some nice nugs coming out of her this time around.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 16, 2011)

well if you send me some seeds once theyre done ill be able to smell it haha! good thing the Space bombs liked the tea, i guess theyre heavy feeders. from the pics it didnt seem like the BNS was a heavy trich producer just yet but im sure it will start stacking them up soon enough. cant wait to see how the Purp finishes in the hydro.

[video=youtube;CSQUfTBcOu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSQUfTBcOu4[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

LMFAOSHIDMT 

This isnt the clip I was talking about but its funny as hell.

[video=youtube;6uvg-ug9CvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uvg-ug9CvE[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;uG-dfV90dQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG-dfV90dQs&feature=related[/video]
god my head hurts after this one!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

Still some small things to do on aunt flow #2 but shes running for now... Cant wait to get some plants in her!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 16, 2011)

very nice! like to see some more hydro from you, its going to be dankkkk!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bro you always are looking into the future thats what keeps you one step ahead of the others, i love what you are doing here bro and i know i cant relax because as soon as i do you will be coming up with something new...


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2011)

how many different setups you got going?


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Still some small things to do on aunt flow #2 but shes running for now... Cant wait to get some plants in her!


Nice looking thiing that , what is it ? im sure you told me but stoners memory...
You need to do step by step build mate cause you've got some skills that im think should be shared... No joke bro ... From your shack to ya scrog and now Diy Hydros ... 
Get a thread so i can copy/learn some of your techniques
As all the above has said keep it coming bro you're keeping everybody watching..
 Da green Dre


----------



## budhuger (Jun 18, 2011)

Ya man show us how this hydro system work please
Step by step tutorial please....please....please....


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Still some small things to do on aunt flow #2 but shes running for now... Cant wait to get some plants in her!


Any reason you have the pumps output into the tubs so low? btw, nice work!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> very nice! like to see some more hydro from you, its going to be dankkkk!


 hehe I hope so! thanks 


stinkbudd1 said:


> Bro you always are looking into the future thats what keeps you one step ahead of the others, i love what you are doing here bro and i know i cant relax because as soon as i do you will be coming up with something new...


 haha thanks allot stinky  Im busy as ever.


genuity said:


> how many different setups you got going?


 haha I lost count  nah I just got these 2 hydro systems and my water only soil in the flower room, the veg room also has a small hydro system in it and Im gonna have to build another to work with the new one I just built.


dr green dre said:


> Nice looking thiing that , what is it ? im sure you told me but stoners memory...
> You need to do step by step build mate cause you've got some skills that im think should be shared... No joke bro ... From your shack to ya scrog and now Diy Hydros ...
> Get a thread so i can copy/learn some of your techniques
> As all the above has said keep it coming bro you're keeping everybody watching..
> Da green Dre


 thanks allot for the kind words Dre, I appreciate it. 
Its just a rdwc system but its I guess more of a rrdwc / rapid recirculating deep water culture... I put some bigger than normal sump pumps for the job and it really gets the water sloshing around... Im hella busy but I will promise you this, if I hit 1gpw or over in this system I will do a detailed build with ALL of the info in, pump sizes shopping list exc...



budhuger said:


> Ya man show us how this hydro system work please
> Step by step tutorial please....please....please....


 I will put something basic together that will show it closer... Im gonna use pics from my last one seeing as they are pretty identical. Thanks for stopping in.


rosecitypapa said:


> Any reason you have the pumps output into the tubs so low? btw, nice work!


 My thought was putting it at the lowest point will prevent stuff from settling at the bottom and possible out the way of the roots but the root systems are gonna be big. They are 1/2 inch feed lines. Thanks for the complement rosecity 






I'll have an update tonight... All my space bombs rooted nicely and need to be transplanted, 4 of the smaller stockier phenos are going into the new rrdwc system.

 for now folks. Thanks again for stopping by


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2011)

BnS~ day 29 





















with seed






SB~ dat 16
















?purp~ day 20















Tall eagle clawing bco kush with the small seeded one next to it and another next to that.















holla 

peace.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 20, 2011)

Niice whodat u got it bangin in here for sure I'm just gonna pull up a chair n check things out. 
Beuatifull ladies BTW awesome!


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2011)

man that BnS has some nice growth going on,she makes me think of the grapegod i was growing,
and that purp? scrog,is really a keeper for sure,she is a frosty one,at an early age.
that tall pheno of bco kush...what happend? you might have to put her outside?is she done stretching?

glad the breeding is going good.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Niice whodat u got it bangin in here for sure I'm just gonna pull up a chair n check things out.
> Beuatifull ladies BTW awesome!


 Welcome to my journal DL thanks for coming in. Thanks for the kind words too  


genuity said:


> man that BnS has some nice growth going on,she makes me think of the grapegod i was growing,
> and that purp? scrog,is really a keeper for sure,she is a frosty one,at an early age.
> that tall pheno of bco kush...what happend? you might have to put her outside?is she done stretching?
> 
> glad the breeding is going good.


 Hey G.
The bns is doing good but one plant is asking for more food so I'll top dress with more supersoil and start feeding it teas. The ?purp sure is doing her thing  The bco was a mix pack of various kushes so Im not quite sure what each one is., but the tall one started doing that claw thing when her top went above the light, its in the same soil as everything ells though so Im not sure what to make of it... Maybe the temp difference from below the light to above it is too much? or it being above the "sun" is making it act strange? IDK you tell me lol.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you for haveing me sir. On the real one could only hope to see that one day...
Sorry about the tall lengthy one bro I've had I happen its exactly what u said.
To much heat from directly beneath the lamp. Least its just one mang I lost a whole damn crop like that!
Anyway, man many props and I'm not tryna bust all in ur thread bro I do have one one quick question tho if u don't mind.
Ur rrdwc. I love it its the only way to go.. How many pumps are u running? Meaning do u have both an output and and intake on that?
Thanks ahead for the knowledge keep it rockkin.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Thank you for haveing me sir. On the real one could only hope to see that one day...
> Sorry about the tall lengthy one bro I've had I happen its exactly what u said.
> To much heat from directly beneath the lamp. Least its just one mang I lost a whole damn crop like that!
> Anyway, man many props and I'm not tryna bust all in ur thread bro I do have one one quick question tho if u don't mind.
> ...


No worries DL ask away. 
I have 3 pumps in the system, 2- 633 gph sum pumps one for each plant res and 1- 185 gph pump for the top feed lines. I also have a nice air pump too its a 65/L min with 6 lines coming off of it... 3 for each plant res. Incase your wondering, the drains are 1" and there are 2 for each plant res draining into a 4" pipe leading back to the main res and starting all over again.
And dont think your "bustin in" no way, my thread is welcome to everyone, just no drama thats all I ask


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yessir and thanks gettin back on the grow that's a tite setup never seen one like it many ideas now thanks for the knowledge. And yea bro its all about the growing mang alwayz was that's how its bein kept from here on out u know some peeps just ain't happy unless there's drama never understood it. Gonna learn a lot from ur grow. For sure many props man.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2011)

i think she is not likeing the other gals,she might need more room to her self.
did you seed her?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

na, she is sensi.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

pics not so great



space bombs








BnS






?purp






New Space Bomb clones x planted today. All 4 clones are from the 2 stocky plants.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 22, 2011)

Those questionable purps lol only calling them that cause the question mark they look so damn frosty man already real nice that's all I gotta say! I got so much reading and catching up to do but is that last shot a shot of just some regular old dwc buckets? Awesome.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Those questionable purps lol only calling them that cause the question mark they look so damn frosty man already real nice that's all I gotta say! I got so much reading and catching up to do but is that last shot a shot of just some regular old dwc buckets? Awesome.


Oh thats a rdwc system in my veg you just cant see the guts  I put the drains a little too high so those silver things under the lids are props. 
I call the ?purp "mystery purp" because I got it as a clone from someone and have no idea what it is,, I havent talked to this person in almost a year. The stems are usually a deep purple but they seem to be outgrowing the color or something lol. The underside of the leafs have a purple hue to them too. Really thin and stretchy low yielding but if you have seen her near the end you would know why I hold onto her  and the smell of the wet bud is the most fruity thing Iv ever smelled very pure, but once it dries it takes on a rotten fruit smell. After its cured for a bit it takes on another smell  I finally put my finger on the cured smell a week or two ago, it smells like YOGURT! fruit yogurt lol a eureka moment for sure lol
Hehe that jernt got me going.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol whodat no jernt intended but was real cool to get that description sounds awesome! Nobody believes me when I tell them I have bud that tastes just like strawberries until they taste it! Then they believe. Bro I started a rdwc thread if u get the time to check it out id greatly apprechiate ur input for sure like I said in the other thread y'all are some real cool classy intelligent knowledgable dudes man. U got some things going on in here I know u mentioned u would break down ur rrdwc for another poster so if u do that and can remember to throw that in the thread it would be cool. I'm trying to go rwdc. I'm currently setup with all the buckets and can get the required parts. And after seeing ur rdwc bucket rig id really like to know how u have that running for sure. If u get a chance in ur spare time. Thanks again bro enjoy reading ur posts apprechiate the help.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Lol whodat no jernt intended but was real cool to get that description sounds awesome! Nobody believes me when I tell them I have bud that tastes just like strawberries until they taste it! Then they believe. Bro I started a rdwc thread if u get the time to check it out id greatly apprechiate ur input for sure like I said in the other thread y'all are some real cool classy intelligent knowledgable dudes man. U got some things going on in here I know u mentioned u would break down ur rrdwc for another poster so if u do that and can remember to throw that in the thread it would be cool. I'm trying to go rwdc. I'm currently setup with all the buckets and can get the required parts. And after seeing ur rdwc bucket rig id really like to know how u have that running for sure. If u get a chance in ur spare time. Thanks again bro enjoy reading ur posts apprechiate the help.


 Hey Dl I'll try to put something together for yah but in the mean time I'll link you to the thread I based my system off of... Its a modified "doubldes MPB system"


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I broke down and got 2 new 1k bulbs and 2 new 600ds... I like my bulbs like my smoke, high quality and variety lol I went with a "ushio Hilux gro bulb"1k
a Lumatek 1k
a lumatek 600
and a hortilux 600. 
I also picked up a rinky dink light meter but I can see no difference in the 8 month old bulbs and the brand new ones.,, Im thinking the meter isn't accurate enough, the display is a needle that moves around.

On to the pics.
BnS






SB










This is the plant I decided to seed a branch on with the stocky SB male pollen.






The only time she has seen the light of day! hehe







Tall BCO kush. 





and the small seeded one. It got spluffed by every male lol gang bang. Its got seed showing from top to bottom.







Room shot.







?purp special! 



















Oh Im running MH in my veg now....


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 22, 2011)

fuck brah... What I'd give for a tour of your garden. The smells must be outrageous.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2011)

working man,you put in,what you want to get out.......and i know you put your all in to the grow shop.

i know the way you are showcaseing these strains,just makes me want them that much more.
the BnS is just to my likeing,such full body growth on her,and the frost she is putting out is nice too.

SB,is that a sativa dom?looks good n-e-ways.
im going to have to read up on that one.

did you not transplant that tall bco kush,when you did the rest?

and that purp?,i think if you would of gave her any more of a veg,she might of got out of hand on ya,she just looks so dam good,clone fairy<<<<<<<<did i say that.
she is summin nice to look at.

the MH in the veg room looking good,going to have some nice compact plants,for sure.....

one love whodat!!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 22, 2011)

awesome update! kind of speechless on this one!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

genuity said:


> working man,you put in,what you want to get out.......and i know you put your all in to the grow shop.
> 
> i know the way you are showcaseing these strains,just makes me want them that much more.
> the BnS is just to my likeing,such full body growth on her,and the frost she is putting out is nice too.
> ...


Thanks man, Im really finding myself busy all the time with this now 
Im glad your enjoying the "showcase" G bro hehe.
The spacebomb is sativa dominate but has a flower time of 55 days  will see hehe Man those are going to be beast mode in hydro! Mega scrog is in order if you ask me!
That bco is in a 3 gallon I believe, I thought it was ok when I flowered it haha then it exploded! Its actually not doing soo bad it just looks funky... I'll get er done right next time.
And yeah that ?purp could not have gone any longer, it would be WAY out of control lol She is frosting up by the day now,,, and I figured out why she yields so little, its because she puts all of her energy into making trichs! lovely copious amounts of trichs! Even the stems are getting hella frosty...
Wait did I hear clone fairy? What's that? 
 bru
Thanks for the kind words G,,,, my room is finally coming together haha


Bobotrank said:


> fuck brah... What I'd give for a tour of your garden. The smells must be outrageous.


 There is a lovely mix of smells in there now. All these strains smell great, especially mixed together lol Thanks bobo!


littlegrower2004 said:


> awesome update! kind of speechless on this one!


Hsd'fklhjsd;lkjhsdfsd;lkjhsdfg ~~~~~ aka ~~~~~That hasnt stopped you before! Haha maybe later lol




Gots me some pizza then another nice young update


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

I heard that removing the large fan leafs on the bns helps with yield. After just pulling a fewout I notice the inside was much more visible so I gave all the ladies a little off the top so to speak... And the seeded buds on the BnS are really plumping up nicely! Their bellies are hard and I can feel the weight of babies inside of them hehe.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 23, 2011)

ohwodhaoskljdlhapwodpowopjoj aka FROSTY!!!! shit once that clone fairy gets her wings i got a good one for a trade, GDP!! trimming fans is definetely a good technique for big plants like those that want some more ligh to there inards haha. loving the back to back updates!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> ohwodhaoskljdlhapwodpowopjoj aka FROSTY!!!! shit once that clone fairy gets her wings i got a good one for a trade, GDP!!


She obviously needs a redbull


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey Dl I'll try to put something together for yah but in the mean time I'll link you to the thread I based my system off of... Its a modified "doubldes MPB system"


Heres the link ~ http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f131/doubleds-med-patient-bucket-diy-mpb-buckets-7883/

I didnt use the nicer fittings, I went with the cheapo little rubber grommets and plastic fittings they sell at pretty much every hydro store. This is what they look like ~











I turned my veg system around and put a drain on it. You can see some FF nutes in the pic but they are used ase weights to keep a lid down lol. I use technaflora nutes in my veg and flower.
Two pumps are in the fifth bucket of the four plant system. One for feed and one for the drip stream... oxymoron I know but its more of a top stream. You can see the bottom feed line enters in the middle, I had it coming from one end but the flow was way uneven so this has fixed the issue. 
Hope this helps some, ask away if you got more ?s... 
Note: I think the feed pump is too big because the water level is going above my drains, so I'll put a smaller one in tomorrow. Im gonna lower the drains on the next one I make and I'll also take pics of the process. 
Double note: Im not a very experienced hydro grower and Im playing all this by trial and error. Im sure there is more error to be had so copy at your own risk  








Edit: these are 3 gallon buckets with 8" net pots.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice dude! Eye spy the Beastiezzzzz. lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Nice dude! Eye spy the Beastiezzzzz. lol


lol its just to keep the lid down  Im using technaflora nutes


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol its just to keep the lid down  Im using technaflora nutes


That's about all its good for anyways lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like the space bomb took  lets just hope there's enough time.















A fan I put at canopy level under the 1ks.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

Nope, not over yet hehe

I got my first seed today  from the bco lady that was found in the male tent... Im not sure what it is but hey im excited  It looked like it was about to fall off and I didn't want to loose it so I picked her off.






btw thats me next to the seed : -)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 23, 2011)

you look pysched


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2011)

i have never seen a frostier plant in my time,never.
and i have grown some good looking buds,but that ?purps is insane,
look at that dam leaves on that thing,how is the light getting threw that
mass amount of trich?are you sure that your not keeping some of your skills from us?

im glad that the seeds are doing well


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

A bump to make sure no one misses it!



whodatnation said:


> Heres the link ~ http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f131/doubleds-med-patient-bucket-diy-mpb-buckets-7883/
> 
> I didnt use the nicer fittings, I went with the cheapo little rubber grommets and plastic fittings they sell at pretty much every hydro store. This is what they look like ~
> 
> ...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 24, 2011)

it never stops!!! PRON FEST 2011 up in this bitch!! i think you need to try crossing one of your males with that purp to see if the frost carries over with a increase in yield. that way we can get our hands on it hahahaha!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> it never stops!!! PRON FEST 2011 up in this bitch!! i think you need to try crossing one of your males with that purp to see if the frost carries over with a increase in yield. that way we can get our hands on it hahahaha!!!


working on that today! Im thinking I;ll hit it with all phenos of Spacebomb and I may also hit it with some bns hell Ill hit it with the "phat" kush male I had 
Im thinking the stretchier pheno of space bomb is frostiest so far and would make great sexy time with ?purp,,, both lanky and frosty they must like each other lol Time to turn off the fans and get out the paper bags ?purp is about to get banged!


----------



## unrealantidote (Jun 24, 2011)

I gotta say most everyone here has sexxy avatars, but, schwagbag has an awesome one.....

I wish I could run a setup like that, but, there is NO way in hell I would go that big where I live.

That setup makes me have penis envy! *pouts and looks over in the corner at the 250w HPS*


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> working on that today! Im thinking I;ll hit it with all phenos of Spacebomb and I may also hit it with some bns hell Ill hit it with the "phat" kush male I had
> Im thinking the stretchier pheno of space bomb is frostiest so far and would make great sexy time with ?purp,,, both lanky and frosty they must like each other lol Time to turn off the fans and get out the paper bags ?purp is about to get banged!


nice, great minds think alike. should be something special either way! that bitch dont know whats about to happen haha! are your males still growing or did they meet theyre maker and just saved the pollen?



unrealantidote said:


> I gotta say most everyone here has sexxy avatars, but, schwagbag has an awesome one.....
> 
> I wish I could run a setup like that, but, there is NO way in hell I would go that big where I live.
> 
> That setup makes me have penis envy! *pouts and looks over in the corner at the 250w HPS*


yeah, i think we are all envious of whodat. not only for his set up, but for his grandmaster gardening skills. i could only imagine if he lived here in cali and had an outdoor!! one day when i move up north i think ill invite him to stay for a season to grow me some pounds haha then send him a packing.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

unrealantidote said:


> I gotta say most everyone here has sexxy avatars, but, schwagbag has an awesome one.....
> 
> I wish I could run a setup like that, but, there is NO way in hell I would go that big where I live.
> 
> That setup makes me have penis envy! *pouts and looks over in the corner at the 250w HPS*


awwww Im sorry, how about I outfit my grow with all 250w hps? 17 of em? 


littlegrower2004 said:


> nice, great minds think alike. should be something special either way! that bitch dont know whats about to happen haha! are your males still growing or did they meet theyre maker and just saved the pollen?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i think we are all envious of whodat. not only for his set up, but for his grandmaster gardening skills. i could only imagine if he lived here in cali and had an outdoor!! one day when i move up north i think ill invite him to stay for a season to grow me some pounds haha then send him a packing.


I'll take pics of the deed  some xxx hardcore will be going down soon... after I get off my lazy ass!
Oh and the males got chip chopped soon after I collected their pollen... That shit is a serious hazard to my lovely sensi garden!
Lol just gonna send me packing LG ! packing bowls haha! I would gladly shut down my indoor for an outdoor season  I go out to cali 2-3 time a year so next time im out I'll see if you can hook me up with some of ya fiaya herbage  well cali is pretty big lol I dint think about that haha


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jsut chacking in bro and as always everything is well worth the visit looking amazing what did you say the seed was ?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Jsut chacking in bro and as always everything is well worth the visit looking amazing what did you say the seed was ?


Thanks stink Im glad you enjoy  Im not sure who the father of that seed is but the mother is from a BCO kush mix pack of seeds... The father could be 3 dif phenos of space bomb or a BnS or another kush daddy that had a big ol phat male cola so I call it the bco "phat". I picked about 5 more off today  one has some nice black stripes going on 







Well that ?purp is one big slut! she took all of it and is now bagged and tagged! fking slut!
I got pics but have a number of thing to do before veg out on the computer...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 24, 2011)

haha packing bowls would work as well. where in cali do you go? glad your actually doing something non weed related for once haha, gotta keep that business a float. ill be waiting for some slutty purp gang bang pron!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha packing bowls would work as well. where in cali do you go? glad your actually doing something non weed related for once haha, gotta keep that business a float. ill be waiting for some slutty purp gang bang pron!!


Technically LA but I stay on Catalina  your probably pretty far from LA though...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

Man I was nervous as hell doing this but all went well and everything around the area got a spray of some water and tea just to try and kill any stray pollen. I was sweating my ass of with all the fans off including the ac lol. Anyway she got it from all 3 phenos of the male Spacebombs I had and also got it from some BnS and the "phat" bco kush male I had,,, that boy had a big ol cluster of flowers! 




















Also looks like this 1 calax from a BnS has produce 2 seeds... I thought it was 1 seed per calx? or maybe its an optical elusion lol but I looked at it pretty closely sooo...






Twins?


----------



## jazzyfranc (Jun 24, 2011)

hell of a post all the way through .this guy has one hell of a green thumb.hands down.everybody want to get like you bro


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

jazzyfranc said:


> hell of a post all the way through .this guy has one hell of a green thumb.hands down.everybody want to get like you bro



Really thanks allot jazzy! Its just a passion of mine thats gotten really out of hand  I started out with a cfl and then saved up and got a 600 and so on  big ups jazzy.

edit: oh and I doubt everybody wants to get it like me lol shit im tryna get it like someone ells too and maybe they are tryna get it like someone ells... and so on haha

 and thanks again.



editedit lol: I actually started with a black light then got the cfl


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2011)

This whole time you had a thread and I never thought to check it out

Imma dummass... lol


Well im here now


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> This whole time you had a thread and I never thought to check it out
> 
> Imma dummass... lol
> 
> ...


lol so the reminder worked  Good to have ya bill


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Technically LA but I stay on Catalina  your probably pretty far from LA though...


nope im actually in LA every couple weeks since my dad lives there and thats actually where my veggie garden is. we go out to fish at catalina every once in awhile just depends on which boat we decide to take. awesome gang bang shots as well.


----------



## ray420365 (Jun 25, 2011)

Im curious, and sorry if this is posted somewhere in here already, but:

Can you have no ventilation of fresh air, with a co2 setup and your plants thrive?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

ray420365 said:


> Im curious, and sorry if this is posted somewhere in here already, but:
> 
> Can you have no ventilation of fresh air, with a co2 setup and your plants thrive?


Hey ray 
There are no in or out vents for my room, but my lights are vented with air from outside the room completely seperate from the air inside my room. This works because the room is filed with co2 from my 25lb tank, this co2 is the fresh air, I control temps with an ac unit. A split ac unit would make this room perfect.


----------



## ray420365 (Jun 25, 2011)

i might have read this the other day, glad your online here to talk about it though, good stuff man!

Since its sealed with Co2 supplied, if i made a room like this and sat in it for hours admiring my op, would it be harmfull? 

Im not actually doing this anytime soon but it would be good to know. If its dangerous to be inside for extended amounts of time.

oh and whats the differnece in these two ac's your talking about?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

Co2 is harmful around 7k ppm for an extended period of time and deadly at 12k I think? I spend time in my room with the doors closed if I can fit or have the leisure time. The highest youd keep the ppm is 1.5k

Window units have a small amount of air exchange and split units have 0 air exchange... perfect, then you gotta get the room nice and sealed. 

Split units


----------



## ray420365 (Jun 25, 2011)

So, there is a meter you can buy to measure ppm of co2? 

sweet looking air units, i always thought of them as stand alone units, but if there called split. then there split 


Another thing, would i need to carbon filter anything if its aclosed co2 system?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

ray420365 said:


> So, there is a meter you can buy to measure ppm of co2?
> 
> sweet looking air units, i always thought of them as stand alone units, but if there called split. then there split
> 
> ...


Yes, I have a co2 monitor / controller.. fuzzy logic  The tank needs a regulator with solenoid valve to plug into the controller.
If smell is anything of an issue its always smart to have a filter. I have one free standing in my room.


----------



## ray420365 (Jun 25, 2011)

thats kinda what i was imagining just having a recycling filter, makes sence. on another note, i see your pretty knowledgeable about horticulture, if you dont know the answer maybe someone else will:

As i look around ppls pics of budding plants, i notice a lot of times they have the yellow leaves on their plants.. Could this be due to a lack of iron?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

ray420365 said:


> thats kinda what i was imagining just having a recycling filter, makes sence. on another note, i see your pretty knowledgeable about horticulture, if you dont know the answer maybe someone else will:
> 
> As i look around ppls pics of budding plants, i notice a lot of times they have the yellow leaves on their plants.. Could this be due to a lack of iron?


A dehumidifier is also neccesary. 

Some of it is due to people not giving the plant nutes for the last 2 weeks in hopes of getting a smoother smoke but plants naturally do this even with abundance of food in the soil, like how everything changes colors and drops leaves in the fall. My ladies get organic nutes all the way to harvest but I do stop using blackstrap molasses in the end. Hydro ladies got a 10 day flush last run and they were pretty green at harvest but the smoke turned out pretty nice. Its probably a good idea to flush when using nutes with salts in them, it can build up and create issues.


----------



## ray420365 (Jun 25, 2011)

Im just an organic person for now, but i couldnt help to think about all those yellow leaves, and how iron turns yellow "grass" into green "grass" 

*oh, and while your here, what causes the leaves to droop or sag on the ends? Plant is merely 2 week's old.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

Could be any number of things... 
Give a look through here~
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> A dehumidifier is also neccesary.
> 
> Some of it is due to people not giving the plant nutes for the last 2 weeks in hopes of getting a smoother smoke but plants naturally do this even with abundance of food in the soil, like how everything changes colors and drops leaves in the fall. My ladies get organic nutes all the way to harvest but I do stop using blackstrap molasses in the end. Hydro ladies got a 10 day flush last run and they were pretty green at harvest but the smoke turned out pretty nice. Its probably a good idea to flush when using nutes with salts in them, it can build up and create issues.


Did you just say you're all organic? Fuck me! I figured you were running some synthetics in there to get all that bulk. Now I'm guessing that the CO2 is just that good of an addition. Well, I know it is... but I still feel like now I need to go back and check your whole nute line... I'm running General Organics for the most part, with some blackstrap in there, too, and Budswell. I'm thinking about switching over to FF from Roots this next round, and adding more perlite (as I'm watering about every 4-5 days and would like to make it a little less), along with some other shit. I've amended with worm castings this round (about a 1/2" on top put in the other day), but know that I could be mixing up a better batch of soil from the get go. . . hmmmmmmm . . . the hamster is on the wheel, Whodat. Now look what you've done!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

Haha bobo yeah organics for my soil and synthetics for my hydro.


Oh and ray420365, no thank you or nothin lol? just gonna suck me dry and leave eh. (send me packing so to speak  )


----------



## Kiokrassi (Jun 25, 2011)

beatiful room whodat, when can i come over and burn w you?


----------



## ray420365 (Jun 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Haha bobo yeah organics for my soil and synthetics for my hydro.
> 
> 
> Oh and ray420365, no thank you or nothin lol? just gonna suck me dry and leave eh. (send me packing so to speak  )


No, i merely fell asleep, you see i've already been in the pics that make you LOL - thread for a week and am barely to page 300 

I take breaks and find cool ppl to talk with, and now im off work, so i can come and say "thank you". However the pics on that thread are all [x] box's and no pics so im still having trouble, i might have to daintly search through many pages of stuff to find some pics, or i could maybe post you one here and see if you recognize whats going on?

Again, thank you :cheers:


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;ktDeFS8KZPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktDeFS8KZPs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;PRwcgLzlJw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRwcgLzlJw8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

Treat my first like my last, and my last like my first. And my thirst is the same as - when I came ...
[video=youtube;bNLP0In4Oi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNLP0In4Oi0[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

ray420365 said:


> No, i merely fell asleep, you see i've already been in the pics that make you LOL - thread for a week and am barely to page 300
> 
> I take breaks and find cool ppl to talk with, and now im off work, so i can come and say "thank you". However the pics on that thread are all [x] box's and no pics so im still having trouble, i might have to daintly search through many pages of stuff to find some pics, or i could maybe post you one here and see if you recognize whats going on?
> 
> Again, thank you :cheers:


Sorry I dont know what to say,, the links and pics work for me.


----------



## ray420365 (Jun 25, 2011)

i dont know what happened, but there working tonight, thanks for the link man, keep up the good work 'n all!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

ray420365 said:


> i dont know what happened, but there working tonight, thanks for the link man, keep up the good work 'n all!


Thank you, Im glad I could help.





Hey! LG, what do you have to do with this? speechless again eh? I see.  Can you throw me a unit to test!
Surfs up bro!


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2011)

everytime i hear J,he gets me back on my bizzness....

thanks whodat...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

genuity said:


> everytime i hear J,he gets me back on my bizzness....
> 
> thanks whodat...



Me too,

So good~~~~~~~~~~





*Like I never rode in a limo
Like I just dropped flows to a demo
Like it's ninety-two again and
And I got O's in the rental
Back in the Stu' again, no prob' livin was a whole lot simpler
When you think back, you thought that
you would never make it this far, then you
take advantage of the luck you handed
Or the talent, you been given
Ain't no, half steppin, ain't no, no slippin
Ain't no different from a block that's hidden
Gotta get it while the getting's good
Gotta strike while the iron's hot, 'fore you stop
Then you gotta bid it, good riddance
Goodbye*


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2011)

"Gotta strike while the iron's hot"

truth.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

genuity said:


> everytime i hear J,he gets me back on my bizzness....
> 
> thanks whodat...



I think reasonable doubt is my favorite album of his  I had to pop it in... Yeah I still have a copy


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

genuity said:


> "Gotta strike while the iron's hot"
> 
> truth.....


In soo many ways G.... It is "the moment" and you have to seize it.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I think reasonable doubt is my favorite album of his  I had to pop it in... Yeah I still have a copy


that thing must be like gold........the blueprint let me know he was real.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

genuity said:


> that thing must be like gold........the blueprint let me know he was real.


Have that as well 
No skipping either  Every song on this album is... epic. (reasonable doubt)


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;VlKx1JnXfR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlKx1JnXfR4&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## wildcajun (Jun 26, 2011)

Gotta say one of the best post i have seen , you have agold mine there ,what ya got into it 15k or more ,happy farming ,Cajun


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2011)

wildcajun said:


> Gotta say one of the best post i have seen , you have agold mine there ,what ya got into it 15k or more ,happy farming ,Cajun


Thanks neighbor  Im thinking maybe 7k... I do allot of work myself... So including my hourly wage Id say 20 k


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 26, 2011)

And who say Dollars dont make sense!! Ilove it..


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> And who say Dollars dont make sense!! Ilove it..


Hey stinky bru! 



~~~~~~~~~~~~~
here another

[video=youtube;CDwljEbaMRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDwljEbaMRg[/video]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thank you, Im glad I could help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha shit i dont even know what those are and would have never seen one if you didnt post. speechless is right haha! i think you can throw me a unit after this next harvest. smokes up bro!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha shit i dont even know what those are and would have never seen one if you didnt post. speechless is right haha! i think you can throw me a unit after this next harvest. smokes up bro!


but thats your name on it! not mine lol its an ac "unit"


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;ycJ5m5Mt9JE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycJ5m5Mt9JE[/video]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> but thats your name on it! not mine lol its an ac "unit"


haha shit i didnt even catch that!! yeah i figured it was an ac but havent seen or heard of one like that before you mention them. still am not sure whats the difference between that and a window unit. probably price is a big difference haha.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

Whodat, do you have plans for your RDWC, and how much did it cost you to build?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Whodat, do you have plans for your RDWC, and how much did it cost you to build?


My plans are to make another system to grow cola plants.... But the one I just made will go in once the veging spacebombs get big enough... Ill just "kinda" cram the rest of the plants together.

Everything from top to bottom not including the meter and nutes probably ran 300.
Thats a big air pump 2 sump pumps net pots hydroton air stones fitting and grommits all tubing check valves ball valves dripper line and pump... all of it... Its a bad ass system though.
My building is getting hot as hell though,,, thats ok, I converted a spare window unit to a water chiller and its works fantastic! Cost me 7 bucks in 1/2 inch tubing  gotta love that! It does use a good bit of electricity but I need cold water,,, it probable uses just as much electricity as a 1/4 hsp chiller... Its doing so good Ill def be able to use it for all my hydro in the flowering room, that will be a total of 3 systems within the next 2 months hopefully.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 26, 2011)

what do you do with the water from your window ac? ive always wondered whether if it was safe to use as feed mixed with nutes or just toss it to the plants around my house. i cant remember for sure but i thought someone said it contains a high level of copper in it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> what do you do with the water from your window ac? ive always wondered whether if it was safe to use as feed mixed with nutes or just toss it to the plants around my house. i cant remember for sure but i thought someone said it contains a high level of copper in it.


Iv always had it drained into a res... I use the water from the dehumidifier too.


----------



## ray420365 (Jun 26, 2011)

I just realized the 2 part units were actually 2 part units, i thought they were 3 stand alone units.. I saw somewhere else a unit like this and thought there was nothing else to it. And just for curiousity, whats your light bill run you a month? Thanks again


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2011)

ray420365 said:


> whats your light bill run you a month? Thanks again


not sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;2yKeWWZpGzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yKeWWZpGzQ[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> My plans are to make another system to grow cola plants.... But the one I just made will go in once the veging spacebombs get big enough... Ill just "kinda" cram the rest of the plants together.
> 
> Everything from top to bottom not including the meter and nutes probably ran 300.
> Thats a big air pump 2 sump pumps net pots hydroton air stones fitting and grommits all tubing check valves ball valves dripper line and pump... all of it... Its a bad ass system though.
> My building is getting hot as hell though,,, thats ok, I converted a spare window unit to a water chiller and its works fantastic! Cost me 7 bucks in 1/2 inch tubing  gotta love that! It does use a good bit of electricity but I need cold water,,, it probable uses just as much electricity as a 1/4 hsp chiller... Its doing so good Ill def be able to use it for all my hydro in the flowering room, that will be a total of 3 systems within the next 2 months hopefully.


i need to replicate it on a smaller scale, times 2.

2 20 gallon rezs with 4 to 5 buckets on each rez...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> i need to replicate it on a smaller scale, times 2.
> 
> 2 20 gallon rezs with 4 to 5 buckets on each rez...


A single system holds minimum 30 gallons. Iv been topping off everyday and havnt changed the reses in weeks.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> A single system holds minimum 30 gallons. Iv been topping off everyday and havnt changed the reses in weeks.


Hey Whodat! What size containers are you using with your super soil? I used only 4 gallon containers and I have plants 28 days in, 22 days in and 18 days into flower.... All of the development seems underdeveloped to me...... I was wondering if you notice the same thing and then they tend to catch up later in flower? I have some plants I'm feeding with synthetic nutes that have surpassed the development in a shorter period of time. 

They certainly don't look malnourished, they look healthy as hell, just smaller buds than I'm used to at this point. I will probably induce some organic feeding next watering because I used too small of containers, and see what happens. I don't want to risk wasted space. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah SS is a lower yielder but the quality of the bud is great... Im always a firm believer in "more roots more fruits" But to answer your question the BnS ladies are in 5 gal containers but I say its more like a 3,,, the containers seem to get smaller these days?!? and the Space bombs are in 5 gal smarts or it may be 7. Throw a pic up if you want so I can get a better look,,, or a link, whatever suits your fancy 



Happy b-day to me yay!  folks


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy birfday, brosef! May your day be green and hashy


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Happy birfday, brosef! May your day be green and hashy


Thanks bobo! That sounds like a normal day for me hahah I think Im goin out for sushi


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah SS is a lower yielder but the quality of the bud is great... Im always a firm believer in "more roots more fruits" But to answer your question the BnS ladies are in 5 gal containers but I say its more like a 3,,, the containers seem to get smaller these days?!? and the Space bombs are in 5 gal smarts or it may be 7. Throw a pic up if you want so I can get a better look,,, or a link, whatever suits your fancy
> 
> 
> Happy b-day to me yay!  folks




Happy Birthday Bro!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Happy Birthday Bro!!!


Now thats what Im talking about!!! Thanks bill!


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2011)

have a good day/night whodat...


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 28, 2011)

happy b'day bro.. Have a good one..
DGD


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 28, 2011)

wdoahwdowhadohwdlkllllkkwowhfknasblkabv aka HAPPY BIRTHDAY buddy!! now just go smoke as many grams as years old you are and your good to go.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

genuity said:


> have a good day/night whodat...


 Thank you G! 


dr green dre said:


> happy b'day bro.. Have a good one..
> DGD


 Thank you Dre!


littlegrower2004 said:


> wdoahwdowhadohwdlkllllkkwowhfknasblkabv aka HAPPY BIRTHDAY buddy!! now just go smoke as many grams as years old you are and your good to go.


 haha thats quite the challenge! idk if I can do it 
Thanks bro


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 28, 2011)

haha im sure you can handle it! lets see your probably around 28 or so, give or take. dont got to do it in a single sitting, you got the whole day, well shit i guess just about half the day now. better get started.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha im sure you can handle it! lets see your probably around 28 or so, give or take. dont got to do it in a single sitting, you got the whole day, well shit i guess just about half the day now. better get started.


Close enough hehe  And I say I got till I pass out  no matter what time it is... still a toughy lol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah im sure a few back to back joints or blunts will set u up on a good speed haha! may just have to lay off the oil since it will probably put u out in a couple hours if on everything. keif will still be good though haha. hope you have a great day bud, you deserve it after all your hard work in the garden.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> yeah im sure a few back to back joints or blunts will set u up on a good speed haha! may just have to lay off the oil since it will probably put u out in a couple hours if on everything. keif will still be good though haha. hope you have a great day bud, you deserve it after all your hard work in the garden.


 haha yeah but just a small bit of oil is a gram sooooo maybe I can do it lol an ounce of oil in a day  I do have it on hand though hmmmmmmmmmm thinking here..... 

I think Im about to get me sunglasses, grab a few brews and a stool, get the ipod with docking station, get me pipe ready with a jar of dank, put on my full body protection suit with hair net and shoe covers of course  (for the plants safety, Iv been in my veggie garden) take a plant out and lock myself in the room for an hr  just gazing and toking and sipping and jamming haha trying to picture the future of my room... On that note I'll say my space bomb clones are damn near done with veg and aunt flow #2 will be going in by the end of the week hopefully.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;rVXHcgoD57I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVXHcgoD57I[/video]

Lg I responded to you at the end of last page.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy birthday whodat!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Happy birthday whodat!!!!!!View attachment 1668334


hahahahahahahaha thanks dez bro! lol I got a cola for her hahaha a cola slap from my ak might knock her out cold lol Thats a funny ass pic bro, thanks.

Hope all is well with you dez bro!


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, sorry it came through as a thumbnail. It was full size when I tried to post it so I don't know what happened.

Things are really good right now for me too so, thank you. I hope all is well with you too bru.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 28, 2011)

haha yeah your plan sounds like a good one! whats looking like its going to get chopped? im sure the momma SD is about ready, havent seen her in awhile.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

Partially back from my exursion and things look great  Im gonna bring the cam with me for the second half lol need more refreshments too lol havin a blast.. but I know the cam needs new batteries and there is no way in hell Im going to the corner store to get more smelling like this! soo Ill get what I can with flash and try to tweek the rest once I load them up.


Dezracer said:


> Yeah, sorry it came through as a thumbnail. It was full size when I tried to post it so I don't know what happened.
> 
> Things are really good right now for me too so, thank you. I hope all is well with you too bru.


 Hey no worries man lol Im still laughing at it. Great to hear thing are good for you bro! Im also doing well at the moment  


littlegrower2004 said:


> haha yeah your plan sounds like a good one! whats looking like its going to get chopped? im sure the momma SD is about ready, havent seen her in awhile.


 Hmmm 1 BnS in particular is looking real nice and seems to have started her decline and on track to finish first in maybe another 3-4 weeks... I like my buds well done and my steak rare. The ?purp is just getting juicy with resin, its redonk. That tall eagle clawing bco aint too shabby I must say  PHAT calyxes on her and shes turning PURPLE. Could be a purple chichral (?sp) or their royal purple kush, either way Im liking it. The other bco plant smells like a very strong MINT plant and is pretty stiff all around... If it were a blind smell test I would not be able to tell its erb lol I like it. As for the 3rd bco I have, the seeded one, looks like it would be comming down today for bud but Im letting it go as long as I can, thankfully I dont need the smoke atm and can let her finish seeds.
brb later lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy birthday mate hope ur plenty stoned as u should be>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> deep purple x psychosis x dpq


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> Happy birthday mate hope ur plenty stoned as u should be>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> deep purple x psychosis x dpq


Rest assure Westy lol thanks man ~ sounds like ure smoking good


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy B-day my brotha keep it real play it strait and have hell-of funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

The only pic of the ?purp I got before the batteries went dead... 







And some space bomb!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy bday man! I think that is part of the problem. I agree 100% more roots, more fruits. I think I needed to give them some more time to take root before making the switch. Here are a couple pics of the EM at 28 days, I'm discouraged to say the least. They are wanting nothing at all, healthy as all hell but minimal fruit development. Yield is not the most important but I only flower in a 4 x 4 box so it is slightly important lol. Already getting nice resin production though. I'm just not used to the small fruits like this. She is super cropped in veg and LST in flower so I know I'm not going to get the monsters. Hopefully its at least dank as fawk. Are there any additives I could give them to try and beef them up? Thanks man!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah they do look healthy,, some strains REALLY dont like any training after the switch... but should be great smoke swag. Im not too knowledgeable about additives so Im not sure what to say on that front...


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah they do look healthy,, some strains REALLY dont like any training after the switch... but should be great smoke swag. Im not too knowledgeable about additives so Im not sure what to say on that front...


Could be genetics.... I think your comments about the roots and fruits could be most of it.... If I recall I hurried these in b/c I was excited about both the strains as well as the soil. Thanks for the comments, hoping they will start to beef out!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Could be genetics.... I think your comments about the roots and fruits could be most of it.... If I recall I hurried these in b/c I was excited about both the strains as well as the soil. Thanks for the comments, hoping they will start to beef out!


 Got my fingers crosse for ya!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;j54wXPICvV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j54wXPICvV0[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 30, 2011)

Whodat! Where's Whodat? Dude, just hit a 9. Thought you should know... Leave it up to the bubble hash. That said, off to bed.  brotha!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> The only pic of the ?purp I got before the batteries went dead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely man just lovely lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks DL

Im thinking we are in need of an update tonight what do yall think lol Im not even gonna put a question mark for that question


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks DL
> 
> Im thinking we are in need of an update tonight what do yall think lol Im not even gonna put a question mark for that question


 
hell yea update....


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 30, 2011)

Awhhh yeeeahhh, part of the club. Can't wait to have some spare time and lurk through and see how everything grew into this.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Update please


and....


walk me through your RDWC... Im crying out for help here bru.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yea man dam that is some frosty azz bud bro gottum on lock for sure!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Update please
> 
> 
> and....
> ...


That's what I'm sayin lol. Shits proper man!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2011)

Oks I got the pics hold ya horses lol
not the greatest because lights went out on me!
Uploading nowski,,, my net us REALLY slow.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2011)

A seed 






BnS 










Space bombs 










Space bombs that will go in my new system VERY soon  










Mystery what? mystery trich? lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 30, 2011)

WoW! Its beautifull man! Seriously many props whodat dam! Call the ?mark drippy mang cause my boxers just got a little wet! Haha what system u runnin purps? Man I can't say enuff good bro.
On edit it almost looks like u got some amber in those closeups of the purps. U have any dried n cured shots? Almost looks like it ends up lime green or something!


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2011)

glad i logd back on,the room is looking nice in full,
man that ?purps,is just one trich makeing beast,she just keeps getting better-n-better.

nice seed too.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Awhhh yeeeahhh, part of the club. Can't wait to have some spare time and lurk through and see how everything grew into this.


 hey good to have ya Jozi  you got some catching up to do on this room lol


billcollector99 said:


> Update please
> 
> 
> and....
> ...


I gots ya. Hope this helps bro and if you have any questions please ask away  This is what the ?purp is in now and what I grew my ak in... She is aunt flow #1 
This is a copy from a post on page 4 ~ 40 posts a page.

I'll call her aunt flow... where do I start?
main res- 27gal but not near full when the system is running.
two plant res' top off @ 20gal I think... When I empty the system and fill it with fresh water I'll measure it out.
Each plant res is fed by its own 400gph sump pump through a 1/2" line @ the bottom and has 3- 1" drains located @ where I want the water level to stay, I really dont want my room to flood so I went with more than needed drainage.
Those 3- 1" drains elbow into a 3" pipe back to the main res... Lots of sloshing is what Im going for. Also each plant res will have 3- 6" air stones fed by a 65L/minute air pump. The drippers are fed by another sump pump.
The loops you see @ the main res are check valves for each plant res, this make sure that if the pumps loose power or fail my main res wont flood over on the outside of the grow room, but I have the ball valve so I can drain the plant res' when I need to... Am I leaving anything out? let me know.
























































This is the BBH finishing up  should come down soon.
View attachment 1462780View attachment 1462793View attachment 1462775View attachment 1462786View attachment 1462791

Thanks for following peeps but this journal is coming to and end.((((<<<<<<lol that didnt happen))))) My next one is going to be continuous because Im going perpetual on this room. 

Enjoy 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


onthedl0008 said:


> WoW! Its beautifull man! Seriously many props whodat dam! Call the ?mark drippy mang cause my boxers just got a little wet! Haha what system u runnin purps? Man I can't say enuff good bro.
> On edit it almost looks like u got some amber in those closeups of the purps. U have any dried n cured shots? Almost looks like it ends up lime green or something!


 hahaha yeah she is also almost dripping with trichs  I'll find some dry shot goodies for ya... shes a looker for sure. Thanks again.
edit: she is in the system I posted for bill  


genuity said:


> glad i logd back on,the room is looking nice in full,
> man that ?purps,is just one trich makeing beast,she just keeps getting better-n-better.
> 
> nice seed too.


Thanks G bro, I just need to get her making bigger nugs man... hopefully something I can call a bud and not a nug lol,,, Im gonna have fun playing with her seeds  but to be honest I wont be surprised if shes got a fked up gene pool.


Thanks peeps!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2011)

Much apprechiated man. That RRdwc is Kraze bro many Props don't be suprised if I don't totally copy ur Design with few if any changes! Somehow I just had a feelin they where in the that rig I just wanna call it Bubbleship 5000 or some shit LOLZ. UR ROCKKIN THAT BITCH. How do they like to eat? Plz do share some dry nuggy pix IDK but I may have just seen a creepy Fairy dressed in pink with manbewbs possibly hahahahaha. Def interested in THOSE nuggz fosho.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

Once you pop you cant stop lol I had to force myself lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

I had to bump this one... Its discustin


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol its nazty in a disgustingly SICK GOOD kinda way haha. What happened?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Once you pop you cant stop lol I had to force myself lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH DAM lol had to bump this ill be stuck on this one for a minute fosho!! Awesome whodat lol keep that shiz comeing lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Lol its nazty in a disgustingly SICK GOOD kinda way haha. What happened?


She was just ripening up nicely and using all the nitrogen left in its system  tis a good thing


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dam those pix 19 20 and 21just kinda got me speachless bro should be in a magazine somewhere lol alrite I gotta go clean myself off now man respects whodat ur pimpen that flower pad out tho homie love that shit!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> She was just ripening up nicely and using all the nitrogen left in its system  tis a good thing


Lol was gonna say man I don't see nothing wrong there homie I knew u where just messin around haha good shit really haven't seen many grows lately with that kinda caliber of quality healthy grow pix ur the man!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

Stank you DL  
Now I gotta keep the quality but increase the yields by being more efficient... Yall have probably noticed I tend to over do things sometimes lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Stank you DL
> Now I gotta keep the quality but increase the yields by being more efficient... Yall have probably noticed I tend to over do things sometimes lol


NEVER!!! lmao


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2011)

Shit man keep doin what ur doin! I feel u tho some strains just ain't yielders but DAM that one looks like a GEM not even sure if id wanna alter that plant! I can't see anything broke! Dam I can't say enuff good about ur whole entire grow man thanks for sharein and bein such a classy dude. Wow. What kinda nutez r u runnin?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> NEVER!!! lmao


  


onthedl0008 said:


> Shit man keep doin what ur doin! I feel u tho some strains just ain't yielders but DAM that one looks like a GEM not even sure if id wanna alter that plant! I can't see anything broke! Dam I can't say enuff good about ur whole entire grow man thanks for sharein and bein such a classy dude. Wow. What kinda nutez r u runnin?


Im using (synthetic) technaflora in hydro and mainly water only on the rest in soil, I have fed them maybe 3 times with tea but thats also 100% organic and goody


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 1, 2011)

I fucking love Technaflora! It is my absolute preferred formula in DWC, I like it much better than the H&G Aqua Flakes formula. For 35 bucks you sure can grow a lot of plants with it, and they always turn out DANK.

I'm not doing DWC at the moment, but my buckets are crying out to me. I need to go get them back.

And what am I seeing in these photos? Is this a multi harvest? I noticed the oddly topped plants. Or did you get hit with bud rot?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Homie!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> A seed
> 
> 
> 
> ...





whodatnation said:


> hey good to have ya Jozi  you got some catching up to do on this room lol
> 
> I gots ya. Hope this helps bro and if you have any questions please ask away  This is what the ?purp is in now and what I grew my ak in... She is aunt flow #1
> This is a copy from a post on page 4 ~ 40 posts a page.
> ...





whodatnation said:


> Once you pop you cant stop lol I had to force myself lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





whodatnation said:


> I had to bump this one... Its discustin


 
i had to bump them all!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

hehe stanks LG! 
Its friday peeps! do you know where your jessica black album is lol!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol my goodness man just can't get enuff haha DAM that last pic just make me kinda kringe man I know that shits gotta be some kill kill to be looking the way it is! Haha first time in a while I came back for some sloppy seconds on some nugg porn just had too!!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha yeah man that last pic got me thinking about a soil ?purp sog! but maybe I gots enough going for now lol 
Iv always been a fan of sloppy firsts and seconds  and thirds hehe rhymes with turds  ewwwwwwww


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I fucking love Technaflora! It is my absolute preferred formula in DWC, I like it much better than the H&G Aqua Flakes formula. For 35 bucks you sure can grow a lot of plants with it, and they always turn out DANK.
> 
> I'm not doing DWC at the moment, but my buckets are crying out to me. I need to go get them back.
> 
> And what am I seeing in these photos? Is this a multi harvest? I noticed the oddly topped plants. Or did you get hit with bud rot?


 Yeah man Tech seems to be doing the trick for sure! Im very happy with it  BTW peeps the ?purp in hydro (first time) has not been able to eat anything over half strength so ppms have been around 800 for a while now,,, on the other hand AK was fking eating anything I threw at it! It was up to full strength by week 3 of flowering 

And yes you are looking at several different harvest from that lady  The toped one you see was burnt by being too close to the sun early on into flowering so after I saw no new growth from the top I decide to remove it and all the lower buds plumped up really nice (for this stain lol)

Are you referring to this one?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lollolz man pix do kinda gimme budderflies in my stomache tho haha. Man I'm waiting rite here homie u wanna throw some more shit together I'm ready to watch! Much grow love man.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Lollolz man pix do kinda gimme budderflies in my stomache tho haha. Man I'm waiting rite here homie u wanna throw some more shit together I'm ready to watch! Much grow love man.


Haha I would love to but I really should go do some stuff in my garden


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2011)

id eat that bud right now,it looks that dam good....


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah buddy, that is exactly what I was talking about. I had a problem similar to that with a Strawberry Cough, but I let her grow out and the top stayed pretty small but everything else fattened up. I didn't think about cutting the tops off, I don't know if I saved yield or lost yield, but either way that ugly looking Strawberry Cough became one of the single most dankest plants I have ever smoked. Possibly the dankest I have ever grown, even though it was an ugly fucking monster. Pulled 3oz off of it though! The issues my tops were having was caused by me tripping over a digital timer and it some how resetting to 24 hours of light 3-4 weeks into flowering. Only the tops were affected, and the Grape Krush wasn't bothered at all, until it hermed on me. But now I have Grape Cough fem seeds so I'm not going to complain. Haha.

I know what you mean with the AK47 bro! My second grow was with AK47, Bubba Kush, Chem Dawg, and Blueberry, and the AK47 was the star of the show! Some truly dank buds, doesn't matter how common it is, it is still better than many many many strains on the market that fetch twice the dollar at the dispensary. But it eats like a mother fucker! That is the only plant I have ever had that _insisted_ that it got full strength feeding. But what a freaking yield, I was using 3.5 gal buckets at the time (a little small for the sized plants I had, but I still got a pound) and the AK47 was totally stacked. Could only see 3"-4" of stalk, the rest was all covered with nugs.


Oh shit man, I am going to order me some AK-47 pretty soon. I had an amazing strain breed here on the mountain called Hollywood Shootout. But I shot my mouth off too much about it at the Cannabis Classic while I was drunk and bragging about it, and I think it might have been stolen, or I misplaced it in my drunken stupor. I'm still looking around for it, and I'm about to take a trip down to the valley and start investigating.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

Copy from the 6hundo my bad lol











Seeded nugs 










not seeded








Close up of the tall clawing bco (it may be in a cold stream because its taller idk) 





The shorter stocky bco





and the seeded bco girl she is 15 inches tall and seede top to bottom







Space bomb 





BnS 1


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 1, 2011)

looks amazing once again! the bns is killing it!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Man if i say who, you say dat, who! i can here you from way out here my brotha that last pic is some carton shit man it dont even look real..Great job man..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Man if i say who, you say dat, who! i can here you from way out here my brotha that last pic is some carton shit man it dont even look real..Great job man..


Daaaaaaaattttttt! lol thanks stink bro


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2011)

That was real sneaky whodat bwahahahah I love it hahaha man good shit ur grows so nice it gives me inspiration man what is the bns?
For realz whodat many props bro I just can't get over that purp looks perfect man I def got a diamond in the ruff rite there. 
I wouldn't even care how it yielded man id prolly even eat a nugg to they just look tasty hahahaha
Damn alrite off to clean myself up again shits awesome man!!!!!!!!! Wooooooooo


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 1, 2011)

DATTT for sure!! after seeing the post in the 600 after this i kind of think that the bns could get a good swell on and frost up a bit more, if it does it would be even danker!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome dude, that 600 set up is sexy. I'm doing my first attempt at SCROG and some how I think I might have fucked it all up. Haha. It's my fault for waiting so long in veg and then not putting the screen on until the day of 12/12, and excessive topping happened 3-4 days prior to that. So it was a bunch of rushed silly mistakes but next time I'll have something sexier like what you have going on. I definitely should be using this new scrog tent for seeding, not because you are seeding in a scrog, but because it is the only other flower room I have and it's small enough but large enough to use for breeding.

Seeds are soooo expensive! But I'm calling up the Attitude on monday, I've narrowed it down to the specials for July, and one extra strain by subcool. But here is my list: Short Stuff Russian Rocket Fuel so I can get a jump on the outdoor growers this year, G13 Labs Sour AK, G13 Labs Sour Candy, or the TGA Subcool Jack the Ripper, which seems to be legendary at the moment. I needed to keep the grand total under 50 dollars because I got a 50 dollar vanilla visa card instead of a 100 dollar one. Stupid. Oh well. Still plenty of dank genetics in my price range! The Russian Rocket Fuel might be too much after shipping, probably will be, so I may look at some from auto's from Paradise or G13's Northern Lights Auto.

Fuuuuck, I made my list too long. Got any input? Haha.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Awesome dude, that 600 set up is sexy. I'm doing my first attempt at SCROG and some how I think I might have fucked it all up. Haha. It's my fault for waiting so long in veg and then not putting the screen on until the day of 12/12, and excessive topping happened 3-4 days prior to that. So it was a bunch of rushed silly mistakes but next time I'll have something sexier like what you have going on. I definitely should be using this new scrog tent for seeding, not because you are seeding in a scrog, but because it is the only other flower room I have and it's small enough but large enough to use for breeding.
> 
> Seeds are soooo expensive! But I'm calling up the Attitude on monday, I've narrowed it down to the specials for July, and one extra strain by subcool. But here is my list: Short Stuff Russian Rocket Fuel so I can get a jump on the outdoor growers this year, G13 Labs Sour AK, G13 Labs Sour Candy, or the TGA Subcool Jack the Ripper, which seems to be legendary at the moment. I needed to keep the grand total under 50 dollars because I got a 50 dollar vanilla visa card instead of a 100 dollar one. Stupid. Oh well. Still plenty of dank genetics in my price range! The Russian Rocket Fuel might be too much after shipping, probably will be, so I may look at some from auto's from Paradise or G13's Northern Lights Auto.
> 
> Fuuuuck, I made my list too long. Got any input? Haha.


Thanks man  You could be just fine on your scrog depending on the growth traits of the strain your running. I think its a good idea to grow out a strain to see what it does before you dedicate a grow to scrog with it. My first grow in this room (first scrog too) I put them under the screen day 1 of 12/12 and so did the ?purp on this run.... And my first scrog actually turned out nice  dank nugs everywhere lol. 

That is quite the list lol I think its all a matter of personal taste and growing situation that chooses the selection. If I were to order a low yielding but DANK strain I would couple that with a higher yielding strain to compensate for the lost yields. 
IDK but personally Id go with IED from WhoDat seeds  thats ?purp x space bomb  one can dream cant he?!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 2, 2011)

I like that dream. Just gonna have to find me some of those adult diapers now cuz I can't be wakeing up everymorning all wet like that bwahahahahaha nice whodat


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 2, 2011)

You breed the seeds and I'll pay for them, how about that? I wouldn't mind paying a low price for experimental genetics  The strain I'm using in SCROG right now is your common Blue Dream, And she is stretching out nice now, but it is still going to be a extra funky looking finished product. I whole heartedly agree that you should absolutely grow it out at least once first before putting it under a screen, I just didn't have the option available in the crazy predicament I was in. Either way, Blue Dream is great, but it has effectively replaced AK47 as the common cash crop here in Cali. Blue Dream > AK 47 > California Big Bud: The evolution here in California of what I call "Table Buds," not because they aren't awesome, but because they are always on the table... dur.

I'm really thinking about Jack The Ripper, Chernobyl, and Dairy Queen are my new babies, the two latter strains are freebies from Attitude for 4th of July, pretty awesome freebies, but that Jack The Ripper just looks amazing! Indica is really what flies off the shelves in the clinics around here, but how can I go wrong with strains like that? I work a dispensary out in the desert and people out there are so fucking stupid and trashy, you hear the same rumors and fairly tails about how pot grows as you did in 9th grade. 

Have you looked into Jack The Ripper? Dear God! Dear God......

But I would like to have some autoflower to compete this outdoor season. I have a super short season up in the mountains (I know it's far from the desert!) that only lasts about 3-4 months. And I would like to just flip two ruderalis runs. But at the same time I have soooo much cool fucking equipment in doors and I don't get great light in my back yard. Good enough to grow some solid nugs, but not the grinder-breaking nugs I'm known for!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 2, 2011)

Lol, 560, 561, 562....


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 2, 2011)

HOLY SHIT WHODAT!!!
That shit is ridonculously frosty. I don't think I could keep maself from licking those buds, hehe.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> HOLY SHIT WHODAT!!!
> That shit is ridonculously frosty. I don't think I could keep maself from licking those buds, hehe.


Haha hey Dez bro! Iv eaten plenty while trimming  cant help it


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Lol, 560, 561, 562....


haha, is that pages? thats allot lol Im on 40 posts a page soo... its page 18 of this journal lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol whodat what do they taste like they look Sour lol ur crazy with it homie u inspire me!!!!! Man much grow love n respects this really is one of the niicest grows I've seen in a minute. Real clean man u got shit Poppin for sure props bro. U take some niice ass pix too u should submit some of those purp pix to the magazines who they prolly publish them lolz if they already aren't. Alrite man ill check back in next week sometime let this grow lust wear off haha happy growing man good stuff!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2011)

big up dl  Id like to have a pick in a mag but my cam probably isnt good enough for print.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha, is that pages? thats allot lol Im on 40 posts a page soo... its page 18 of this journal lol


No it's the "Like's": on your page, they are like clock work! Everyone is just so affectionate in this thread! lol

565, 566, 567...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> No it's the "Like's": on your page, they are like clock work! Everyone is just so affectionate in this thread! lol
> 
> 565, 566, 567...


lol most all are from me 
stanks


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah it seems whodat likes to show respect to those that post by liking them. i like that haha. wheres todays update?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> yeah it seems whodat likes to show respect to those that post by liking them. i like that haha. wheres todays update?


I may or may not have one tonight LG... Some people want me to go out to dinner with them tonight but Im not sure I want to lol but you know sometimes gotta do things ya dont really feel like doing... So depending on how much "Fuck it" I have in my system today will determine if I have an update or not.......... so far those levels are pretty high.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 3, 2011)

I always have high levels of "Fuck it" lol


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 3, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I always have high levels of "Fuck it" lol


Me too, glad I'm not alone, hehe


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> You breed the seeds and I'll pay for them, how about that? I wouldn't mind paying a low price for experimental genetics  The strain I'm using in SCROG right now is your common Blue Dream, And she is stretching out nice now, but it is still going to be a extra funky looking finished product. I whole heartedly agree that you should absolutely grow it out at least once first before putting it under a screen, I just didn't have the option available in the crazy predicament I was in. Either way, Blue Dream is great, but it has effectively replaced AK47 as the common cash crop here in Cali. Blue Dream > AK 47 > California Big Bud: The evolution here in California of what I call "Table Buds," not because they aren't awesome, but because they are always on the table... dur.
> 
> I'm really thinking about Jack The Ripper, Chernobyl, and Dairy Queen are my new babies, the two latter strains are freebies from Attitude for 4th of July, pretty awesome freebies, but that Jack The Ripper just looks amazing! Indica is really what flies off the shelves in the clinics around here, but how can I go wrong with strains like that? I work a dispensary out in the desert and people out there are so fucking stupid and trashy, you hear the same rumors and fairly tails about how pot grows as you did in 9th grade.
> 
> ...


I got some auto seeds you can come down and pick up, when you drop off that breeding pair


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I got some auto seeds you can come down and pick up, when you drop off that breeding pair


You are totally awesome, do you know that? I have a well established father for you already, and I may have some collected pollen for you from my adult male that I started to flower and put outside. He isn't stressed by it at all, he is happy to keep giving male flowers with no issues at all. So by the time this clone is transplanted into a 1 gal I should have some pollen to go with it. Problem right now is that my buddy found out he was cloning the males again instead of the females, doh! So another delay. But soon enough we will have them.

I made my choice on seeds btw, I'm calling Attitude in an hour when they open up. Because I bought beer with my vanilla visa card like a dummy, I only have enough on it now to buy a Nirvana strain, so I'm getting the White Castle. Haha, everything else went out the window.


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I got some auto seeds you can come down and pick up, when you drop off that breeding pair





Jozikins said:


> You are totally awesome, do you know that? I have a well established father for you already, and I may have some collected pollen for you from my adult male that I started to flower and put outside. He isn't stressed by it at all, he is happy to keep giving male flowers with no issues at all. So by the time this clone is transplanted into a 1 gal I should have some pollen to go with it. Problem right now is that my buddy found out he was cloning the males again instead of the females, doh! So another delay. But soon enough we will have them.
> 
> I made my choice on seeds btw, I'm calling Attitude in an hour when they open up. Because I bought beer with my vanilla visa card like a dummy, I only have enough on it now to buy a Nirvana strain, so I'm getting the White Castle. Haha, everything else went out the window.


Im a little too drunk to understand through the post but take it somewhere ells no offense.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2011)

lol so I was talking to a random tonight and said "im about to get some herb so frosty it doesn't even need to be trimmed" ( Im smashed ok, give me a break.) and they got mad at me and said "I would slap the person that sold me un trimmed weed" I said "you dont understand" they saind "you dont understand" I said "ok" lol and walked away loling all the way home 

lol n not really a random at all loll I know the dude  but he doesn't know me.

wasted, cheers to all my peeps!


----------



## genuity (Jul 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol so I was talking to a random tonight and said "im about to get some herb so frosty it doesn't even need to be trimmed" ( Im smashed ok, give me a break.) and they got mad at me and said "I would slap the person that sold me un trimmed weed" I said "you dont understand" they saind "you dont understand" I said "ok" lol and walked away loling all the way home
> 
> lol n not really a random at all loll I know the dude  but he doesn't know me.
> 
> wasted, cheers to all my peeps!


some boys will never understand..he dont deserve to know you like that.
and to tell the truthhh!!i would not trim something so frosty my self,really!!! it be hard for me to get rid of any of it.

id smoke a whole blunt of sugar leaves with that person,and after he got all wasted,id tell that person,"so,how you like smokeing that trim"....lol,lol haha


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Im a little too drunk to understand through the post but take it somewhere ells no offense.


My bad dude, I don't have my own thread so I get a little carried away in other threads sometimes. I just hate the idea of some fed copying and pasting my thread all day long. Although I freaking doubt it!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Whodat! what it is bro? how was yo 4th?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Whodat! what it is bro? how was yo 4th?


It was good stank 
Back to business


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Copy from the 6hundo my bad lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolz man bump! Ahhhh thtz much better now!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2011)

hah thanks DL, I do like those shots  
More pr0n to come! maybe a little green light district??? it has been a few days lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lolz sweet man that kinda was a HINT HINT haha yea ill be watchin patiently sir


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2011)

I just got here. I'll have it up in 30 min... so do what you need to do and get the lotion out lol


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nowe thats just NASTY anyway So how long till the show!!!!!!lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lolz man I hit this thread lotion ready haha


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn bro MAN! Shitz bangin who on the real! Thanks for the pixel update WOW keep up the good work mang! Many props for sure!


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2011)

Mmmmmm,update.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2011)

Shame you can't much trich development on your buds. lol. Absolutely destroying the frost factor on those things man. Not often am I jealous of a grow... but you got me green with envy for sure. Damn I wish colorado was closer, I'd be over in a second to help trim and help sample of course, haha.

Happy birthday to all you guys around here.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks jig  I may have to ditch the ?purp due to lack of trich production lol 
yeah I usually trim everything by myself so an extra hand is always welcome  I do have 1 or 2 people that are able to help every now and then but for the most part Im trimming everything myself.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks jig  I may have to ditch the ?purp due to lack of trich production lol
> yeah I usually trim everything by myself so an extra hand is always welcome  I do have 1 or 2 people that are able to help every now and then but for the most part Im trimming everything myself.


Good lord that's a chore with all that dank you have in the oven! I pay people to do it for me LOL. I do some myself depending how much needs to come down any given time but when its more than one I call in the help.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Good lord that's a chore with all that dank you have in the oven! I pay people to do it for me LOL. I do some myself depending how much needs to come down any given time but when its more than one I call in the help.


ha that would be nice... Even being legal Im still treating it like its black market meaning nobody comes over or even knows unless your fam. Only 2 people know where my grow is and only a handful know I even grow,,, hasnt failed me yet. I do want to move though... I want more room and lights and my land lord wont let me expand, what a shame.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> ha that would be nice... Even being legal Im still treating it like its black market meaning nobody comes over or even knows unless your fam. Only 2 people know where my grow is and only a handful know I even grow,,, hasnt failed me yet. I do want to move though... I want more room and lights and my land lord wont let me expand, what a shame.


I do the same. Aside my family, and RIU members (family too), I think 5 people know where my grow is. And 2 of them grow. I have trimmed 80% of the 3.5 lbs I've harvested since I started growing, my wife has done probably 15% and I've had help for about 12 man hours. I would pay people, but I trim to the nth degree. Lose a lot of weight I'm sure, but I likes me some finely trimmed buds.

I would love to see what you do with more light and space. Would be awesome.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 6, 2011)

amazing..........


----------



## Psychild (Jul 7, 2011)

Jesus those are some ridiculous buds....I can't believe I missed this grow. I'm subbed up now &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Jesus those are some ridiculous buds....I can't believe I missed this grow. I'm subbed up now &#8730;&#8730;


Hey psychild  Im glad you like what you see, and welcome to me journal  feel free to ask any questions and post whenever you feel like  just no drama thats all I ask 

Thanks again for the kind words


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2011)

BnS day 47 for all but 1 of em.. it went in a week or two after the rest.















Space bombs  Day 34
One when hermy on me last week so it was pulled  Its finishing off in my male tent now and Im thinking I may just make it into hash... sub says SB makes his favorite hash anyway lol. Id be a little more upset about it if I didnt need the extra room anyway for the new hydro system lol
































?purp day 36 chugging allong







all the seeded buds are nice and plump 








And some more space bombs day 1 in aunt flow #2 
I whent with a more traditional scrog lol
2 of the 4 clones I had nice and ready for this system came from the plant that hermied on me so I took 2 that were in soil and gently washed the dirt away,,, its been 24 hrs and they look like they are gonna make it! yay! 












I went ahead and bought this shop vac filter for 10 bucks... I probably clean my lights more often than most because my room is in a dusty shop... Even with the filters I had on it I was cleaning them almost every week lol these nicer ones should save me ALLOT of time. They fit 6 inch ducting perfectly 
Now that I know they fit nice I'll get one for my 1ks.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 7, 2011)

Phucking sweet WHO DAM! THAT BnS looks like it gonna be a crazy yielder too just in the day by day pix u can see it juicing up! Doesn't look like its gonna stop anytime soon! Looking hella niice whodat as always. Thanks for shareing man!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 7, 2011)

its fucking forest in that bitch!!! everything is really blowing up and getting frosty!!! envy.... hahah


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 7, 2011)

I hear u LG! SHIZ prolly one of the sickest grows I seen in a minute!
Whodat what is ur footprint ur workin with under each lamp homie I'm obviously doin something wrong after seein this grow I want my shit bangin like this. I know u run ur lamps a little higher n shitz workin real well for u I gotta start gettin my lil grow tightened up man n maximize this space! Really loveing this screen idea ur phucking rockkin that shit everythings bangin hard on every cylinder gotta get my shiz in gear lolz!


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2011)

glad i got back on,befor bed.

OMG,OMG!!!!!LOL


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 7, 2011)

haha his footprint is his entire grow room!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> I hear u LG! SHIZ prolly one of the sickest grows I seen in a minute!
> Whodat what is ur footprint ur workin with under each lamp homie I'm obviously doin something wrong after seein this grow I want my shit bangin like this. I know u run ur lamps a little higher n shitz workin real well for u I gotta start gettin my lil grow tightened up man n maximize this space! Really loveing this screen idea ur phucking rockkin that shit everythings bangin hard on every cylinder gotta get my shiz in gear lolz!


 Thanks DL  

I have the bns girls under 2~ 600ds over a 4x4 area. The other 600 over the ?p is in a 4x4 area and each 1k is over a 4x4 area.... My room is 8x8. Im thinking co2 is helping allot, I also have the environment on lock and that healps. I also try to replace bulbs every 6 months... Iv also had great results with keeping my lights close... It depends,,,
Im trying to max out my room too  how Id love to do a full ak run in hydro systems just to see how far I could take it lol thats would be allot of fun and really thats why I started growing and continue to. Im mixing it up enough to keep my interest though  now that I think about it,,, all my grows from my very first one have all been different in one way or another lol,,, I cant help it


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks bro u definetely got shit on lock man on every level too. Congratulations bro ur doin it fosho. Only reason I've been stressin about opening the footprint under my lamps is obviously cuz I'm worried about them getting too outta control but with the screen ur takeing that element rite outta the equasion. Keep it up bro everythings working real well together and thanks for the input solid lolz can see it rite in action bro much apprechiation!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 8, 2011)

Dude, I don't know what BnS stand for, but I'm pretty sure it means "12/12 to crop in only 47 days."
Holy fucking shit.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Dude, I don't know what BnS stand for, but I'm pretty sure it means "12/12 to crop in only 47 days."
> Holy fucking shit.


No way my friend! The best is yet to come hehe


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> its fucking forest in that bitch!!! everything is really blowing up and getting frosty!!! envy.... hahah


 haha I think I hear tarzan every now and then lol 
thanks lg


genuity said:


> glad i got back on,befor bed.
> OMG,OMG!!!!!LOL


 hahah me too  lol omgomg



littlegrower2004 said:


> haha his footprint is his entire grow room!


haha I got a nice chuckle from that


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 8, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha his footprint is his entire grow room!


 Lolz TRUE Lg but I guess maybe its just the way he's useing it man. It all looks a lot bigger than what it is I guess lolz shit I'm just loveing this grow man def one of my new favorites whodat ur a pimp homie for sure sharp mofo too haha. Happy growing all gotta go clean myself up again I know just can't help it gotta give grow love n respects where its due mang lol. Good looking out whodat on the realz got all kinds of ideas homie. WERD


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 8, 2011)

Sucks about the Space Bomb being herm TURN THAT HESHE BITCH INTO hash GOOD IDEA  I just smoked space bomb for the first time last week and i love it


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 8, 2011)

shit you probably hear tarzan and sasquatch!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2011)

Update time 

BnS














?purp






seeded






















BCO MVKM





and the other 






SB



















Hermi SB, unfortunately its the only one I decided to seed  I'll spluff the ones that I just put into my new hydro system.
















SB in the new system








I think that just about covers it!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 11, 2011)

amazing once again!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 11, 2011)

Absoloutely beautifull who. Real nice!!!!!


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome grow WhoDat! Can you remind us how each strain is growing? Like what kind of hydro system or what is being grown organically.. Because I don't remember (Stoner memory lol)


----------



## rayishungry (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome shit, I love your room in a room. Badass. Frosty Dank Nugs. You are GOD of your grow for sure! I'd rep you more if I could.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 12, 2011)

The frost on the purps is amAzing!


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice keep up the good work bro whats the bns stand for?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the BNS stands for (better not stare)! lol that must be it because everytime i drop in here thats all i do....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking frosty and fat as ever. Keep showing them CO peeps how to grow the bomb Whodat!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> amazing once again!!!


 Stank you LG! 


onthedl0008 said:


> Absoloutely beautifull who. Real nice!!!!!


 Stank you too DL! 


HiImNick said:


> Awesome grow WhoDat! Can you remind us how each strain is growing? Like what kind of hydro system or what is being grown organically.. Because I don't remember (Stoner memory lol)


 Hey Nick  
The ?purp and the new baby space bombs are in my diy rrdwc hydro system  It is rdwc but more rapid flow rate than normal so I'll call it rrdwc if yall dont mind lol (rapid recirculating deep water culture  ) Everything ells is growing in organic Super soil, the soil ladies seem to need some food every now and then so they have gotten maybe 4 feedings of tea since flowering started 


rayishungry said:


> Awesome shit, I love your room in a room. Badass. Frosty Dank Nugs. You are GOD of your grow for sure! I'd rep you more if I could.


 Stanks you Ray!  


Shwagbag said:


> The frost on the purps is amAzing!


 very sticky lol stank you shwag bro!


Hotsause said:


> Nice keep up the good work bro whats the bns stand for?


 Thanks HS  BnS stands for "bubble n Squeak"
Strain Name:
Bubble n Squeak 1
Brand:
SOGseeds
Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc
F1's
Lineage:

Big Buddha cheese and SOG's Double Bubble F1.



Parental Information

The Big Buda cheese was chosen for rich, pungent fruit aroma and the short spacing of the internodes which helps to keep stretching at flowering time to a minimum.

Indica/Sativa %
80% Indica / 20% Sativa
Feminized Seeds?
No
Indoor / Outdoor
Indoor
Greenhouse
Outdoor
Bloom Length:
56-63 days
# of Phenotypes?
2 phenos
Describe each phenotype expression:There are two distinct phenotypes in bubble and squeak, one is slightly lighter greener and leans more to the BBC, the other slightly darker and shorter.
This strain does not stretch much when changed to the flowering cycle

Stretch:
1.5 x
Resin Profile:
Copious Resin
Odour Score:
10
Odour Description:Flavour Score:
8
Flavour Descriptionotency Score:
9
High Type:
strong relaxing ,thought provoking



stinkbudd1 said:


> I think the BNS stands for (better not stare)! lol that must be it because everytime i drop in here thats all i do....


 Stank you Stank lol should have a strain called Medusa  ok thats mine now lol m.e.d.usa 


billcollector99 said:


> Looking frosty and fat as ever. Keep showing them CO peeps how to grow the bomb Whodat!!!!


 hehe thanks Bill  Im tryin but they got some SUPER pot snobs out here! Mainly the shit head hipsters lol they are impossible to satisfy.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 12, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Update time
> 
> BnS
> 
> ...


 bump bumppppp


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 12, 2011)

NIce say peeps i think i see a cool tube in one of your pic's if so or if not how far away do you keep your lights from your tops, im having trouble with my tops getting burnt and or lil crispy..i dont have a cool tube anymore and i keep mine at about 5" from tops..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2011)

I do have 3 cooltubes. I keep them about 12-14" away. 5" seems a little close.
How you smokin tonight stank?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Bro i just woke up! lol so now i can say im chiefing some grape ape from one of these vebders not bad shit but for the price i wish i had my own!!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2011)

From the few cool tubes I've encountered, I find that they do not stay as cool as the name suggests. The Yield Master II (both classic and supreme) by Sunlight Supply allows me to get my 600w within a few inches of my plants, and when I have fewer plants, sometimes the lens is only 2-3" away from my tops on my tougher plants. I have a friend that can get his 1000w within 12" in his Yield Master II, but can't get his 600w any closer than 14" in a cool tube. I've also used the XXXL Magnum Hoods by Sunlight Supply and the Daystar A/C hood by HydroFarm, all of which have allowed me to get my hood within inches of my tops.

Seems like whodat does just fine with his lamps as far away as they are, and gives a benefit of a larger footprint. But I like the foot print a lot of all the hoods I mentioned above. The Daystar really blew my mind with how well and how wide it spread light. I don't think I could get my nugs as dense as his with my lamps as far away without turning my co2 back on. Lol, anybody know a crooked co2 company in So Cal that will fill tanks that might have been stolen? lol.

Some food for thought.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2011)

getting myself back in order........nice update.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> From the few cool tubes I've encountered, I find that they do not stay as cool as the name suggests. The Yield Master II (both classic and supreme) by Sunlight Supply allows me to get my 600w within a few inches of my plants, and when I have fewer plants, sometimes the lens is only 2-3" away from my tops on my tougher plants. I have a friend that can get his 1000w within 12" in his Yield Master II, but can't get his 600w any closer than 14" in a cool tube. I've also used the XXXL Magnum Hoods by Sunlight Supply and the Daystar A/C hood by HydroFarm, all of which have allowed me to get my hood within inches of my tops.
> 
> Seems like whodat does just fine with his lamps as far away as they are, and gives a benefit of a larger footprint. But I like the foot print a lot of all the hoods I mentioned above. The Daystar really blew my mind with how well and how wide it spread light. I don't think I could get my nugs as dense as his with my lamps as far away without turning my co2 back on. Lol, anybody know a crooked co2 company in So Cal that will fill tanks that might have been stolen? lol.
> 
> Some food for thought.


Right on i guess some strains cab habdle the closer heat better then others the last grow they did very well at this range but this batch seems to keep burning so i will move them back for now and pay it by ear..


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2011)

I've noticed my Grape Krush is very light sensitive and burns easy. But I like it because I can grow more dense nugs all the way down to the stem. My SFV has great gentics so I get dense nugs to the stem as it is, but having the lights only a few inches above it doesn't hurt.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

Iv been able to keep a cooltube 4" or so away from the tops of a blueberry kush I used to run with no ill effects besides a bad footprint, but a better hood would have a nicer footprint at that range but still not getting the footprint I desire. I used to keep the lights as close as possible to the plants but eventually felt what ever I gained in yield by keeping the lights close to a few plants I lost a little due to the plants on the edges not getting as intense light if kept it at a higher distance. Soo its all relative IMO but its just that,,, MO 

old proof hehe



^^ in this pic its 7" away from the actual bulb but about 4" from the glass


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh wow that is impressive! I think your opinion might be a little more than just your opinion, I think you're right. To be honest, all my hoods are made to spread light real wide, so I should be taking advantage of that. While that requires your hoods to still be relatively low, it does not mean they should be as low as mine. I just have a problem with ceiling height ever since I put in tables to save me from hurting my back and getting sun burns from my HPS. But I've been meaning to kick down my tables at least 6-8" so I can get a few more plants in there. Because these XXXL Magnum hoods are fucking bitching sweet, and I need to be taking advantage of that.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Oh wow that is impressive! I think your opinion might be a little more than just your opinion, I think you're right. To be honest, all my hoods are made to spread light real wide, so I should be taking advantage of that. While that requires your hoods to still be relatively low, it does not mean they should be as low as mine. I just have a problem with ceiling height ever since I put in tables to save me from hurting my back and getting sun burns from my HPS. But I've been meaning to kick down my tables at least 6-8" so I can get a few more plants in there. Because these XXXL Magnum hoods are fucking bitching sweet, and I need to be taking advantage of that.


Yeah those mag xxxl's are verry bossy. I used one back home on a track in a 4x8 tent... I might be able to get a new raptor for 80 bucks though! If I can I will def jump at the chance,,,, and no It aint stolen lol I dont condone that shit or can stand the people that do it.. I was a lil thief as a kid but I grew out of it after I realized its a pretty fked up thing to do to someone.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2011)

How did it work on that track? I have always thought about it, but people have always told me using 1 light on a track that big will stretch your plants too much. And for the record I didn't steal the co2 bottles. But they aren't mine, and this isn't my house. They were taken from a old factory, they were sitting under a cover for the last 12 years or so, and this guy thought they were going to waste, lol. Believe it or not there was still co2 in all of them. Not much, but there was some in there from '98


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> How did it work on that track? I have always thought about it, but people have always told me using 1 light on a track that big will stretch your plants too much. And for the record I didn't steal the co2 bottles. But they aren't mine, and this isn't my house. They were taken from a old factory, they were sitting under a cover for the last 12 years or so, and this guy thought they were going to waste, lol. Believe it or not there was still co2 in all of them. Not much, but there was some in there from '98


hahaha I must smoke a lil much, I totally forgot about the co2 tanks thing lol that was like 4 posts ago hahaha and in no way was the thief comment directed towards you,,, just letting peeps know how I am  I guess its time for a keify Sour D bowl!!!




lol hey G ~ I still got that sour d from my whodat 6 strains thread hahaha its pretty tight.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2011)

lol,i was thinking she was gone.
have you postd any pics of her as of late?dam i forgot all about her,she was some head stash for real..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

genuity said:


> lol,i was thinking she was gone.
> have you postd any pics of her as of late?dam i forgot all about her,she was some head stash for real..


Not as of late but will do tonight maybe  she seems to have gotten stronger  no lie man, I have some of the same cut I harvested a month or two back and smoked them together and the older one def hit me in the head harder. IDK if that makes sense lol maybe placebo haha


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey peeps Im sure most of you have seen a pic of this before but Iv never seen it in person! fking weird but sweeeeeet lol





Thats on one of my Space Bombs btw,
I was looking over the plants before I left the room just looking at the detail, ya know checkin them out lol, and I saw this tid bit of nug hanging off the main part and thought I had fked up one of the nugs but when I pulled on it the little fan leaf said no thats mine! lol

Now Im gonna be a bastard and post this exact same post in the 600 lol


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 13, 2011)

Lmao! "NO that's mine!" 

I can only figure it's a good sign... your plants have run out of space to make more buds LOL


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey peeps Im sure most of you have seen a pic of this before but Iv never seen it in person! fking weird but sweeeeeet lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's pretty crazy who I've had something similar happen to one of my plants I wanted to call her medusa but I guess there already a medusa. Lol it is cool shyt.
Also I seen y'all posting about the SourD its def headknockin shyt fosho.
Well just thought id check n see whaddup mang keep it poppin.
Peace


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2011)

Dude, send that picture into TGA Subcool's website, or at least post it on one of his picture contest threads, if he still has any. I have a funny feeling we may be seeing that on his site, youtube videos, or a seedbank website very very soon. 

And I didn't think that was directed towards me, but I still have to clear my name! haha. But how did that light rail work in that tent with the xxxl? Good dense shit? I've been told it would stretch if I tried to cover that space with one light and one rail. 

You've got a good idea, time for a kiefy SFV bowl


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks DL, The sour d I have has been curing for 8 or 9 month now  fking awesome. All this talk now I gotta bust it out, I'll try and get a nice pic so give me a few to mess with my camera,,, oh yeah I came across a tripod  I'll try and get some low light long exposure pics  but honesly I know NOTHING about photography.... I do want a nicer cam though, I know it takes nice pics for the size they are posted at but any bigger and it gets blotchy... Anywho!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Dude, send that picture into TGA Subcool's website, or at least post it on one of his picture contest threads, if he still has any. I have a funny feeling we may be seeing that on his site, youtube videos, or a seedbank website very very soon.
> 
> And I didn't think that was directed towards me, but I still have to clear my name! haha. But how did that light rail work in that tent with the xxxl? Good dense shit? I've been told it would stretch if I tried to cover that space with one light and one rail.
> 
> You've got a good idea, time for a kiefy SFV bowl


Hehe Thanks J  that would be AWESOME but its a little more common than you might think,,,, google fan leaf bud lol.... and youv seen the pics sub takes right? this pic would be an embarrassment lol
The tent and track worked great! Its genetics dude,, I had some very nice nuggage come out of it,, dens frosty greatness  You can def increase your GPW average with a track,,, anyone who says otherwise is..... nevermind lol I covered a 4x8 with a 1k!
Now this is a situation I WOULD put the light as close as I can,,, practically touching the shit lol because it doesnt stay in one spot long enough to burn anything (still air cooled) so that coupled with a nice ac hood like the mag xxxl is a recipe for success as long as you got everything ells in check. Now of course they didnt perform like they had light on them for a full 12 hrs a day but IT DOES INCREASE YOUR GPW ratio, or atleast it did mine lolol Besides out in nature clouds can block most of the sun for an accumulated portion of the day and even entire days so it really seems like no big deal.... < thats pretty much how I look at it. Now to explain why Im running an absurd amount of light in this room lol Its because Im using co2 and the plants can actually process the extra light as long as EVERYTHING ELLS is in check! That means they eat and drink faster and faster so gotta be prepared for that!


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hehe Thanks J  that would be AWESOME but its a little more common than you might think,,,, google fan leaf bud lol.... and youv seen the pics sub takes right? this pic would be an embarrassment lol
> The tent and track worked great! Its genetics dude,, I had some very nice nuggage come out of it,, dens frosty greatness  You can def increase your GPW average with a track,,, anyone who says otherwise is..... nevermind lol I covered a 4x8 with a 1k!
> Now this is a situation I WOULD put the light as close as I can,,, practically touching the shit lol because it doesnt stay in one spot long enough to burn anything (still air cooled) so that coupled with a nice ac hood like the mag xxxl is a recipe for success as long as you got everything ells in check. Now of course they didnt perform like they had light on them for a full 12 hrs a day but IT DOES INCREASE YOUR GPW ratio, or atleast it did mine lolol Besides out in nature clouds can block most of the sun for an accumulated portion of the day and even entire days so it really seems like no big deal.... < thats pretty much how I look at it. Now to explain why Im running an absurd amount of light in this room lol Its because Im using co2 and the plants can actually process the extra light as long as EVERYTHING ELLS is in check! That means they eat and drink faster and faster so gotta be prepared for that!


i always wanted to ask you that,how much nutes you go threw?
cause i know i go threw a nice bit.

and yea when ever thing is on par,in the grow room,plants just grow crazy!!

and 9 month cured sour d!!!!dam man


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeezus who lolz 9 months bro I can't even smoke the fresh SourD on the regular! Dayum haha wow n I thought I was a true smoker haha.
And thanks for the heads up on the pix man ill be on the lookout for those for sur as if u could showcase the grow any more properly!
Think its about to get all magazine like in here fosho! Can't wait lolz. Much grow love. Peace.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hehe Thanks J  that would be AWESOME but its a little more common than you might think,,,, google fan leaf bud lol.... and youv seen the pics sub takes right? this pic would be an embarrassment lol
> The tent and track worked great! Its genetics dude,, I had some very nice nuggage come out of it,, dens frosty greatness  You can def increase your GPW average with a track,,, anyone who says otherwise is..... nevermind lol I covered a 4x8 with a 1k!
> Now this is a situation I WOULD put the light as close as I can,,, practically touching the shit lol because it doesnt stay in one spot long enough to burn anything (still air cooled) so that coupled with a nice ac hood like the mag xxxl is a recipe for success as long as you got everything ells in check. Now of course they didnt perform like they had light on them for a full 12 hrs a day but IT DOES INCREASE YOUR GPW ratio, or atleast it did mine lolol Besides out in nature clouds can block most of the sun for an accumulated portion of the day and even entire days so it really seems like no big deal.... < thats pretty much how I look at it. Now to explain why Im running an absurd amount of light in this room lol Its because Im using co2 and the plants can actually process the extra light as long as EVERYTHING ELLS is in check! That means they eat and drink faster and faster so gotta be prepared for that!


Awesome post man thanks I missed it but u got me thinking!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

Wont be till late tonight, as in the morning of tomorrow. Shit Im on one of my no sleep benges again, dont know what it is lol but I havnt slept since tuesday morning  No drink either, like 4 beers,,, Mostly work and dank


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 14, 2011)

I knew it lolz. Its insomnia man I got it toooo LMAO.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hehe Thanks J  that would be AWESOME but its a little more common than you might think,,,, google fan leaf bud lol.... and youv seen the pics sub takes right? this pic would be an embarrassment lol
> The tent and track worked great! Its genetics dude,, I had some very nice nuggage come out of it,, dens frosty greatness  You can def increase your GPW average with a track,,, anyone who says otherwise is..... nevermind lol I covered a 4x8 with a 1k!
> Now this is a situation I WOULD put the light as close as I can,,, practically touching the shit lol because it doesnt stay in one spot long enough to burn anything (still air cooled) so that coupled with a nice ac hood like the mag xxxl is a recipe for success as long as you got everything ells in check. Now of course they didnt perform like they had light on them for a full 12 hrs a day but IT DOES INCREASE YOUR GPW ratio, or atleast it did mine lolol Besides out in nature clouds can block most of the sun for an accumulated portion of the day and even entire days so it really seems like no big deal.... < thats pretty much how I look at it. Now to explain why Im running an absurd amount of light in this room lol Its because Im using co2 and the plants can actually process the extra light as long as EVERYTHING ELLS is in check! That means they eat and drink faster and faster so gotta be prepared for that!


I don't know man, it's not a terrible picture, and he'll still get a kick out of it. I wouldn't call it common, but then again, it is the very first thing you see when you type "marijuana" into the google search bar. Because of this, that is how I originally thought buds grew on a plant until high school. But this is an extra frosty example.

I really want to try this light rail now. I had a opportunity to borrow one long enough to flower a crop out, but I decided I didn't want to tear apart my grow room to install it. Sometimes I'm so damn lazy and I don't even know why. Oh well I guess. 

How did air cooling the hood go? Was it tough on the fan? I always figured it would burn a fan up pretty quick with all that constant change in draw. Or did you blow air through the hood instead of sucking it through.... huh.... never thought of that. dur.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

Total rip from the 600 lololol
Joz, I'll get to ya... might not be tonight though ~~~ serry 

Came across a tripod, messing with my cannon powershot a 530... not the best cam but is pretty simple for someone to use that knows next to nothing about cameras lol you can see the shots get a little better as I go, the last one is nice and Id been dicking around with it long enough and thought it was a good one to quit on. 
I started messing with the shutter speed thingy and dimming the lights.... romantic.

this is some Sour D Iv been hanging onto for almost nine months now












Just noticed the seed looking thing lol






Same sour d cut, but it was harvested a few months ago... yummy in my lungy








The young D on the left and old D on the right







And my last shot, now my desktop, its the young D


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2011)

all of that sour d looks yummy,but yea i can see the dankness of the ol'natural.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 14, 2011)

Your SourD is amazing!

Last weeks Sour D


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2011)

not bad,whats it smoke like?


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> not bad,whats it smoke like?


 It was very very tasty. I would have to say on a scale 1- 10 on smooth the smoke was, ill say a good 7.
potent, not bad for $50/8th
Im trying to find some good breeeded sourD seeds. i love this strain.


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2011)

yea i feel ya on that,sour d is some fine smoke..
the best that i have smoked,that tasted like its name,was whodats cut,im telling ya,
real connoisseur smoke.


bump
this is what it DEW!!!LOL





i really do not think i would leave that room.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 14, 2011)

I would love to try that cut one day. 
i think i would make a hammock and chill with those plants all day.


----------



## Psychild (Jul 14, 2011)

Wo0t! Can't wait to get my perp going, so I can hold on to buds for 9 months. &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha am i missing something??? did G and whodat have a smoke out that i wasnt invited to?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> bump
> this is what it DEW!!!LOL


[video=youtube;J9pvmplOiJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9pvmplOiJ8[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2011)

f&*k what they lookin at...........how you now,thats what i bang in my burban,aww good times.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 14, 2011)

Where does your cut come from for Sour D? Is it AJ's Cut (East Coast Sour Diesel)? Or was it originally from seed?


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice Sour D whodat Im very disappointed in meself


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGnXL0lX44w[video=youtube;CGnXL0lX44w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGnXL0lX44w[/video]
Pure Old School.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Total rip from the 600 lololol
> Joz, I'll get to ya... might not be tonight though ~~~ serry
> 
> Came across a tripod, messing with my cannon powershot a 530... not the best cam but is pretty simple for someone to use that knows next to nothing about cameras lol you can see the shots get a little better as I go, the last one is nice and Id been dicking around with it long enough and thought it was a good one to quit on.
> ...





genuity said:


> yea i feel ya on that,sour d is some fine smoke..
> the best that i have smoked,that tasted like its name,was whodats cut,im telling ya,
> real connoisseur smoke.
> 
> ...


Wow many props Who I know that SourD has got to be crazy at nine months haha dam I really do have a hard enuff time tryna get myself to commit to smokeing the 3week cured nuggz lolzlolz dam. I'm doing a bunch of SourD hybrids rite now everything that D touches is gold man.
Anyway just thought id pop in and get my nugg and grow fix.! Much grow love man ur quickly becomeing one of my newest heros lolzlolz.
Had to bump those crazy SNOW covered tops again damn. Looks like a bunch of peaks I just wanna take my snowboard out n hit those slope.
Alrite man peace. Time to go clean up again!
Oh yea do u have any pix of the SourD before chop?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> dam I really do have a hard enuff time tryna get myself to commit to smokeing the 3week cured nuggz lolzlolz dam.


 HA, the key is having a surplus of herb  and forgetting about it


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> f&*k what they lookin at...........how you now,thats what i bang in my burban,aww good times.


 Hehe IDK, seemed appropriate 


Jozikins said:


> Where does your cut come from for Sour D? Is it AJ's Cut (East Coast Sour Diesel)? Or was it originally from seed?


 Some cut floating around, Im not sure of its lineage.


Hotsause said:


> Nice Sour D whodat Im very disappointed in meself


 Ha ha, ur good bro  shes still around 


passthatsh!t23 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGnXL0lX44w[video=youtube;CGnXL0lX44w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGnXL0lX44w[/video]
> Pure Old School.


nice


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

sweet song
[video=youtube;kLlJsW2kXd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLlJsW2kXd8[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 14, 2011)

Whodat, those are some seeeeeryus nugs bro! Fucking TIGHT and sparkly.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Whodat, those are some seeeeeryus nugs bro! Fucking TIGHT and sparkly.


Stanks shwag 

Heres some more,

SB


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;Fwc7PuFA2ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fwc7PuFA2ps[/video]

edit: good song, bunk sound on the link.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

tweaked by the joint brother


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 15, 2011)

Niice! Well since its been a minute thought id double post my pix up in this thread too.
Gettin the 600 was the best thing I could have done no doubt! Can't wait till next round when things are all nice and dialed in. These are all SourD hybrids all I'm gonna do them niice justice promise!Still got 3 and 4 weeks left on some of them but I'm completely happy rite now lolz.
Anyway enjoy its my 6 hundy ladies! BTW y'all got some funky good music ur throwin up in here thanks for the links.
What do u know about GangStarr, Eric surmon,Kieth murray,TheWu that's what I grew up on list is too long?
Lolz alrite then peace and keep it EZ 600 mile High Club.
Out


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 15, 2011)

Lmao my bad whodat wrong thread mang. Sleep time I guess hahahaha classic! 
KrAzY.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Stanks shwag
> 
> Heres some more,
> 
> SB


 Its not fare! 
I want my buds to be like this already.!
edit: Hey DL Gangstarr is the shit.
[video=youtube;GSszWXkDHa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSszWXkDHa8[/video]
instant classic.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 15, 2011)

left-to right.
Blackrussian main cola, papaya side branch, lower Black russian nug.
thats what ive been messin with and have to wait for 
edit: the attached file is papaya.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> instant classic.


 oxymoron


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^lmao!^^^


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;p5vuTToYN8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=p5vuTToYN8M#at=141[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;JOQVSXy1XI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOQVSXy1XI0[/video]


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> oxymoron


gotta love em'::


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;cUGlf6lDU0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUGlf6lDU0A[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;PRwcgLzlJw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRwcgLzlJw8[/video]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 15, 2011)

lets get some weed and less music or both atleast hahahahah


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 15, 2011)

Lolz man u guys R the Shyt.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

Tonight bro! hold your horses! preferably over there in the corner, and dont let them crap on the rug


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;8YU2RuXCvRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YU2RuXCvRk[/video]


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 15, 2011)

I am sorry but i say keep the music coming as well what the hell is good ass smoke without the mind massaging throb of some good music..and i love music of all types..but to me one without the oother is criminal..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry I got caught up in something and didnt get to the ladies before the lights went out!! hang me.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;DHd_grtyVkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHd_grtyVkQ[/video]


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Get a rope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 16, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;cUGlf6lDU0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUGlf6lDU0A[/video]


i seen nas and damien marey together last year at the gathering of the vibes. its was soo dope!
[video=youtube;k0Apbntm8zo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Apbntm8zo&feature=related[/video]
This has no relevance to Nas, but either way Sole started trends.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2011)

Props on the first post G!
Big ups 600 party happenin! 
I melting in fudge at the moment  feeling good 

~

BnS






























?P


















Space Bomb

woot, look @ at the nugget 





























BCO MVKM on the left and Space Bomb on the right.














I should add a few more cola shots of the BnS... yes.


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2011)

yes,that BnS is MASSIVE!!!
as always,lookin mighty fine my bro.

and the babies are doing fine,takeing to thier new home well.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 16, 2011)

everything looks so freakin dank and rediculous!!! the ?purp is looking amazing! the nugs on the BNS are huge!! the kush mix is looking like it will pack a punch!! spacebomb might make you float off into space!! i think that covers it haha! by the way the ?purp are live and doing well in there new home!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Bros,
I think I need another carbon filter  too stinky to open the doors for too long... I can also mell it coming out of the exhaust on my lights :-/ Gotta find the leak and stop the reek! 
Good to hear P is doing well


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks Bros,
> I think I need another carbon filter  too stinky to open the doors for too long... I can also mell it coming out of the exhaust on my lights :-/ Gotta find the leak and stop the reek!
> Good to hear P is doing well


or just stop growing such good dank..........

i needed to LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2011)

genuity said:


> or just stop growing such good dank..........
> 
> i needed to LOL


robot voice "I dont think that is an option" 
I need the filter! 1101000101011010100101010


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2011)

BnS 















BCO MVKM






New SB
The ones x planted form soil arn't doing great but Im sure they will be nice when finished


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 17, 2011)

Dear god, where did you get that BnS from? It's like the queen of producers.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 17, 2011)

Those are a incredible amount of vaginas on those plants man! 
How many weeks are they flowering, and how long do you usually go for?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Props on the first post G!
> Big ups 600 party happenin!
> I melting in fudge at the moment  feeling good
> 
> ...


Very nice man!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope oneday to have a garage filled like yours!!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 17, 2011)

That bud looks so good man i must know what it is you do to get the frost you do! is it as simple as having a stress free grow or is it strain? i have only had one grow end like that and it was my BLZ Bud..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> Those are a incredible amount of vaginas on those plants man!
> How many weeks are they flowering, and how long do you usually go for?


 today is the last day of week eight!? i didnt realize lol
Iv never grown this strain before and believe the breeder says 8-9 weeks but I'll have to double check that because they look as if they will be a 10 weeker.


billcollector99 said:


> I hope oneday to have a garage filled like yours!!!


 thanks bill  8x8 aint too shabby but I want more room and lights lol


stinkbudd1 said:


> That bud looks so good man i must know what it is you do to get the frost you do! is it as simple as having a stress free grow or is it strain? i have only had one grow end like that and it was my BLZ Bud..


 Just genetics brosef  I had a WW that produced airy non frosty growing right in the same room as my ?purp  def genetics. I actually induce different forms of stress to increase trich production, like drying out the root zone before harvest and getting the rh as low as I can towards the end.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Right on i kind of thought it may be strain related, but i still dont see many with the frost like you do no matter what the strain...By the way are you running 2 or 3 600s? you have a 8x8 room thats a very nice room..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Stank

Im currently running 3-600ds. I only have 1 over the ?p and the BnS has 2 over them. 
So my room has only been running 3,800 watts for a few months now.

Will see in the coming months what others can do with the ?p, but no doubt in my mind that theirs will be just as frosty as mine


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

yes
[video=youtube;QSxruCHkWBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSxruCHkWBA&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;_Uvkco6eumo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Uvkco6eumo&feature=related[/video]


^^^ Iv had this album for years and just notice the feet on the right side of the cover? lol what is it?


Yeah, I do like allot of jay Z but will def call BS on some of it like any other music. 

[video=youtube;9ZUFRV-mgiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZUFRV-mgiI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 18, 2011)

Man Jay Z is dope.. Can't get enough of 'Allure.'

Lately been listening to a lot of Wiz's old stuff and Snoop's stuff..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJq2drq17Q8


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 19, 2011)

RaD!
[video=youtube;HdG4mvCgzjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdG4mvCgzjo[/video]
It was only a matter of time before i posted this. 
____________________________________________
on sad note,
I have a mag. deficiency, Could you help with a cure real quick, im in week 5 in flowering. i want my fan leaves so i dont lose that food source. 
Thanks 
-PTS23


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 20, 2011)

Came in to see some pix but thanks for the music vids awesome. Think some of u all may be my brothers from some other mothers haha.
Just thought id say whaddup man be tuned for the next update tho. Gotta be gettin close on some of those!
Think that strains just loveing the dwc who ur rockkin those byshes man. Dam


----------



## theFLAKE (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh man!!! I think you just became my favourite grower on RIU. That is such a sick setup and some of the nicest plants i have ever seen. Congratulations man. I dont often say it but even my misses could see the look on my face "I'M JEALOUS". Hope 1day to have a setup like this but for the mean time im stuck in a bedroom lol. You gotta fan in me for the future dude, will defo be watching your grows from now on, plus nice to see your rocking the DWC too. AMAZING!! Nice1


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2011)

BnS day 59














Space Bomb day 46






















?P day 48














bco mvkm around day 59






Space Bomb day 12
The crsp looking 2 are the ones that were emergancy x-planted when the herm was discovered... The other ones that veged in hydro are doing great. If it werent for that herm Id have a pretty darn nice looking screen at the moment... ug.


----------



## genuity (Jul 20, 2011)

very nice whodat,?48 days for real,dam man,i hope my clones got some stored co2....lol
or i better jus get to thinking about a set up.

and them BnS,is really fat for 60 days bro,dam.
SB,is looking like a good strain,im really digging her,bud sets.
im have to check in to her.

i think i need to take my tent down,i got both my 600 in a 5x5,its coo and all,
but seeing what you are doing,i need to upgrade,im going to need some tips..

sucks about the SB scrog,lets just hope they are waiting to blow up.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 20, 2011)

Much grow love whodat and thanks man. Peace
Asides from being totally caught up. In things I do have a quick question.
I know ur running Floraliscious. Where are ur ppms and ph bro respects. I know there are all kinds of different variences and strain prefferences and all that but how r u running urs? That's all I wanna know lol. Peace man.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Much grow love whodat and thanks man. Peace
> Asides from being totally caught up. In things I do have a quick question.
> I know ur running Floraliscious. Where are ur ppms and ph bro respects. I know there are all kinds of different variences and strain prefferences and all that but how r u running urs? That's all I wanna know lol. Peace man.


Im not running Floraliscious. Im running technaflora's recipe for success by the chart. My ?p wont take anything over half strength but my aks gobbled up every bit of full strenght.
I set my ph to 5.6 then let it naturally rise to 6.2 then drop it back down to 5.6 again. 
At the moment my spacebombs are at 
ph~6.00
ppm~570
h20 temps~ 67.3 F
Tomorrow I'll be topping off with fresh nutes raising the ppm slightly and dropping the ph down to 5.6


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 21, 2011)

AK's always gobble nutes at full strength, fucking champion plants with no complaints. I'm smoking on a big fat ak47 joint right now, actually. D-d-d-d-dank. That BNS is about to explode! When are you going to harvest it? I swear to god I wouldn't be able to tell on that plant without a microscope. Same with my Ak's for that matter, when I was growing them, they were blonde to the very end. BCO MVKM also has a boner for the BNS.

The acronyms are melting my brain!

But seriously, your buds and veg is always much further along than mine relative to time frame. I have to tear down my grow room and re-do it all anyways, so I think I'm going to seal it up good and proper and reintroduce co2. I bought the whole system 2 years ago after I had just started growing, and was spending more on co2 than I was getting back from the difference in yield. Now with more experience and understanding I can pick up co2 with more success. 

It's funny how many people integra inspired to do DWC, SCROG, CO2 enrichment, and try that Technaflora kit. I know that is why I tried all of those.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Who my bad about the nute mix up and apprechiate u shareing ur recipefor success! Was asking cuz i may try running the nute ur purp just looks like its loveing them. I have noticed some strains do better with synthetics some do better with organics as well as some do better in my coco as opposed to my dwc. Gotta give these byshes what they like. I've seen nothing but good things with ur nutes tho. Grows banging man. Lol hope u got a hegde trimmer man lol would take me a month to dissassemble that monster. Peace man alwayz helpfull!


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great thread. Props.

That one plant..............*bco mvkm around day 59*

That has to be one of the trippiest buds I have ever seen. Very cool.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 21, 2011)

im starting to get speechless and am running out of things to say. i think the BNS may beat the AKs in a hydro run.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> im starting to get speechless and am running out of things to say. i think the BNS may beat the AKs in a hydro run.


hehe we will see about that! I got more freshly rooted ak clones getting ready for xplant in a few days  I may have to build an aunt flow #3 for em... Im just having too much fun with this hydro  that is why I grow in the first place btw.
[video=youtube;PpieImv4JYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpieImv4JYE[/video]


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 21, 2011)

Are the BnS's in 5 gallon grow bags? Those bitches are FAT


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Are the BnS's in 5 gallon grow bags? Those bitches are FAT


thanks Nick, 
1 is in a 5 gal smartpot,2 are in 3 gal plastic containers and 2 are in 12 gal~one smartpot one plastic.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> hehe we will see about that! I got more freshly rooted ak clones getting ready for xplant in a few days  I may have to build an aunt flow #3 for em... Im just having too much fun with this hydro  that is why I grow in the first place btw.
> [video=youtube;PpieImv4JYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpieImv4JYE[/video]


NOFX, fucking flash back to High School... remember when you thought of nipples every 3 seconds instead of every 6 seconds?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha yeah nipples are awesome 

NOFX is one of my all time favorite bands.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Haha yeah nipples are awesome
> 
> NOFX is one of my all time favorite bands.


Yeah I saw them back in '06. NOFX, that is. But I saw nipples pretty recently too though.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha 

I saw em in new orleans a few months back  hellofa show! Im in one of the youtube vids briefly.... find waldo! lol
Now whens the last time I saw nofx...?


----------



## LVTDY (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm new to this thread, but I find it hilarious that when the topic switches over to skate punk (your NOFX is my Belvedere, for the record), nipples managed to make their way into things in the second sentence.

As for the important topic:
Amazing grow man. Pretty much one of the best tutorials online at this point.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I have a soft spot near to my heart for nips, I love em ha

Thanks allot for the kind words bro and welcome to my journal 
IDK about "one of the best tutorials online" but flattering, thanks.
Feel free to post whenever and enjoy the show


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a hard spot in my crotch for nips.

Whodat sure does produce nugs like a mother fucker. I was going to kiss his ass a bunch and talk up the grow journal more. But I don't want to pop his ego. Haha.

kiss-ass


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Joz 
Years of exp and not being lazy has got me to where Im at now.

Night night folks


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess I'm just a little burned out these past few months. Usually my grow room could be compared to a sterile laboratory.

I'm off to bed as well, I have work in the morning. Fuck Saturdays.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;AJR62vsAg-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJR62vsAg-0[/video]





[video=youtube;4Typey9iiNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Typey9iiNA[/video]


Talk about a blast from the past


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 23, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I guess I'm just a little burned out these past few months. Usually my grow room could be compared to a sterile laboratory.
> 
> I'm off to bed as well, I have work in the morning. Fuck Saturdays.


Come on Jozi, the OT is sweet! I hear you on the cleanliness too. I used to be stupid clean but I just don't have time to operate like that anymore. I keep it clean but I don't spend nearly as much time trying to keep it sterile. Right now my fungus gnats are going apeshit, need to wipe them somehow.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Come on Jozi, the OT is sweet! I hear you on the cleanliness too. I used to be stupid clean but I just don't have time to operate like that anymore. I keep it clean but I don't spend nearly as much time trying to keep it sterile. Right now my fungus gnats are going apeshit, need to wipe them somehow.


 http://www.biconet.com/biocontrol/nemas.html






I just picked up 5 million of em for 15 bucks at a local grow shop 



""""Beneficial Nematodes are microscopic, nonsegmented worms that occur naturally in soil all around the world. Once they are released, the nematodes seek out host insects and enter their prey through body openings, injecting them with lethal bacteria, then feeding on the resultant "goo".The nematodes reproduce and their offspring feed on the insect cadaver and emerge to seek out new hosts. The endo-toxin generally results in death of the host insect within 48 hours."""""""

Gotta love that! ^^^


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

?purp sample buuuuud


----------



## genuity (Jul 23, 2011)

looking good,but i bet it is smelling even better.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

Its also very solid  that helps allot with the yield.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 23, 2011)

how did the ? seeds do?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> how did the ? seeds do?


 I havent checked yet lol Kinda just forgot about them. Will chop in maybe 5 days.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> ?purp sample buuuuud


Wow very niice. Some of the frostiest dried nugg I've ever seen. Howz the high n how does she smell?
Real niice whodat. Always a pleasure stopping in ur J. Anything from knockkin beats to nematoads to badass nugg grow pix.
Awesome!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks DL, the high changes as I let it mature... I'll try and chop at the sweet spot with a mix of ups and downs in the high.
Thats a wet nug btw, I took the pic like 5 mins after I cut it.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 24, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Come on Jozi, the OT is sweet! I hear you on the cleanliness too. I used to be stupid clean but I just don't have time to operate like that anymore. I keep it clean but I don't spend nearly as much time trying to keep it sterile. Right now my fungus gnats are going apeshit, need to wipe them somehow.


They don't give me OT, just less sleep. lol. I'm having more bug and mold problems now that it isn't sterile. But some of those nematodes would do the trick.

Whodat, can you believe they want to charge me 40 bucks for the same amount of nematodes at my local shop? I like the local shop guy, but I would rather take the 4+ hour round trip to Discount Hydro. Or much preferably their competitive neighbor; CalWest. Those guys hook me the fuck up! Nothing but smiles and handshakes over there, genuine people.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

I actually dont like the people at the shop I get them at lol I do 90% of my shopping at a shop 15min farther away just because I like the people. 
40 bucks for 5 million is outrageous! It wouldn't surprise me if someone willing to rip people off that bad will sell you a dead pack thats been sitting around for too long. You can probably find them on the net and get next day shipping and it would still be less than 40 bucks,, Im just guessing that though lol Iv not looked at the prices online.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 24, 2011)

It's because he is flat broke and isn't doing a good job of bringing in new business. I seriously feel for him, and try to help him, but he needs to be more open to advise. 

His weed is fucking dank as fuck though, even though his plants look like shit, his final product is amazing. Blows my mind... but I guess with 30 years of experience you can grow just about anything, anyway you want it.

But I wouldn't drive the 4+ hours to save the money unless I really loved the people at Calwest, and I do, heart goes out to them. They are doing very very very well and that makes me happy. I love the people at DH too, they have treated me very well. But at Calwest I feel like family.

Support C.A.P., support American Made Grows! Local business creating jobs and great equipment, I fucking love it. Hydrofarm sold out to K-Mart!! Boooooo!!!! That's why my hydrofarm shirt is the newest jizzrag under my bed. Or was that too much info? lol!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 24, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> It's because he is flat broke and isn't doing a good job of bringing in new business. I seriously feel for him, and try to help him, but he needs to be more open to advise.
> 
> His weed is fucking dank as fuck though, even though his plants look like shit, his final product is amazing. Blows my mind... but I guess with 30 years of experience you can grow just about anything, anyway you want it.
> 
> ...


Nematodes? What kind of insects will these take care of?


----------



## SUPERNOVA100 (Jul 24, 2011)

Whoda... your journal is AWESOME man! 

I read through the whole thing and its been by far the most visualy jaw dropping to say the least. Theres alot of info and great grows on this site but after seeing yours it makes most of the others look kinda amateur... no offence to the others.

Im kinda new to this so im obsorbing info like a sponge right now. I was hoping you could help me with some info that im pretty sure you've posted already just cant find it. Could you give me some details on your wet system you have there.(not even sure the name of it) lol? How high the water level is in the bucket and What nuts you use again and how often you replace them etc. Its an amazing job you've done with it and im thinking of trying it myself thanks to you. 

Also im curious if you run your CO2 when the lights are off and if there is any advantage to it?

Keep up the great work man!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Look'n real good, Whodat seems to get better with each chop my brother!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

Will be having a nice lil update tonight


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Right on look what type of purple strain are you running in the pic and what is the ratio of plants that actually turn purple?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

..................................................................................................

Veg is rocking and rolling. I added co2, just on a timer, about a week ago and can def see an increase in growth rate 
Got a little of everything in there lol
Sour D in the top hydro getting ready to take the ?purps place when she comes down.






AK xplanted today, cant wait to take another shot at her 
The clones are kinda weak though  used some older cloning solution.






BnS day 63  I cant wait to smoke it! The smell of the drying sample bud is incredibly DANK.











Space Bomb day 50 
Not much smell to it but the bud looks fantastic.














?P day 52 and getting noticeably riper every day turning more pinkish purple on the buds.



















And the Space bomb in the scrog on day 16... Once again the 2 crappy looking ones were xplanted from soil to hydro in a pinch because of a herm.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> If I have anything you are interested in let me know huh..


 Goes for you too


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 24, 2011)

I actually get all excited when I see ur grow pix Whodat lol. Phuckkin Sweet man!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha! You've fucked yourself, you are going to be trimming until September! I hope you have friends that are suckers for scissor hash. Man oh man does that BnS look danky stanky, and fatter than any nugs I have seen on RIU in a while. But doesn't look like a hash making plant, those leaves look pretty smooth. Or is it just because all the trichs on the leaves have been gobbled up by those massively fat Kongers?

I'm bummed out by this gap in my garden, I have at least 4-5 weeks until my next crop. And my last crop was only a few plants. I accidentally put a bunch of male clones in the garden I was saving for a breeding project, and then a few clones got mixed up with a strain I was throwing away, so now I have to throw away those plants because they are mold whores. Sucks.

But I'm finally growing outside. When are you going to throw some beans outside? You got to get into the spirit of the season!


----------



## patsbrady0345 (Jul 25, 2011)

All i can say is WOW


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol what trim. Id have a smile on my face the whole time many props Who got it on lock homie its all insane man.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 25, 2011)

im speechless brotha, That bns holy smoke!
That space bomb with the smell not being an oder producer would be great for me 
agrreed with DL "all insane man"
-PTS23


----------



## SUPERNOVA100 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Bro that is some of the best shit i have ever seen! It is porn with out a doubt...

Im new to RIU but I have been hooked on your journal for over a 2 weeks now. As long as you keep posting I will be your biggest fan..lol


----------



## SUPERNOVA100 (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel like im in no posistion to say this man but I noticed on a couple pics that there is some duct tubing hanging down and in a few pics it almost looks like its shading some of those nugs. Not that those things need any more light...there allready mutant! Im sure you know but just incase i figured ide be the dum ass to point it out.


----------



## SUPERNOVA100 (Jul 25, 2011)

It gives perspective in the pics though so never mind...lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Nematodes? What kind of insects will these take care of?


I just googled "what beneficial nematodes eat gardening" and this is what came up


*http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=what+beneficial+nematodes+eat+gardening&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=*

This is from one of the first sites that popped up.



Live Beneficial Nematodes
Beneficial Nematodes are microscopic warriors. Our Nematodes will eat soil boring pests in your garden such as flea larvae, cutworms, weevils, whitegrubs, moth larvae, rootworms, borers, and much much more. Beneficial Nematodes do not harm other beneficial insects, worms, plants, pets, or people. They are very effective, and easy to use.




Storage
These Beneficial Nematodes can be stored in a refrigerator at 38F (4C) for at least 20 months with full potency. After it is applied to the soil, these Nematodes can survive two summers and one winter with temperatures below 0F (-17C).

Use
1 pint contains 7 million nematodes.
For use in soil: mix nematodes with soil, or peat moss, etc. For use on boring insects: dilute with water.
For pests spending all or part of their life in, or on soil, apply Nematodes as a mulch, as a top dressing, in seed furrows, or in transplant holes at planting. No expensive equipment needed.
For lawn insects use as a topdressing, then water in. Use 1 pint to spot treat 370 sq. ft. infested with white grubs.
For boring insects mix Nematodes with water, pour or spray the mixture.
Sprayers are also suitable to use. These Nematodes will hunt down and kill pests in their burrows as no chemical can.
These Nematodes are compatible with botanical and biological insecticides and can be applied during the fall, spring, or summer, any time soil is not frozen. They work on overwintering pest insects while they are in soil, bark, or ground litter.
Indoors: use these Nematodes to fight pests like black vine weevils, fungus gnats and their larvae on houseplants or hot house vegetables. Spread it on top of the soil, or use it in potting soil.
M0re than 230 pests are susceptible to these Beneficial Nematodes. Based on field experiments, we recommend them to control the following:

artichoke moth larvae

fungus gnat larvae

banana moth larvae

greater peach tree borers

black currant borers

gypsy moth larvae

black vine weevils

Iris borers

cabbage root maggots

Japanese beetle larvae

carpenterworms

mole crickets

codlingmoth larvae

onion maggots

corn earworm

pine weevils

pine weevils

poplar clearwing borers

corn rootworms

raspberry crown borers

Cranefly (tipulid) larvae

root maggots

cucumber beetles

sod webworms

cutworms

strawberry weevils

cutworms

tobacco budworms

dogwood borers

white grubs

flea beetles

wireworms

flea larvae

woolly aphids

*google*




SUPERNOVA100 said:


> Whoda... your journal is AWESOME man!
> 
> *I read through the whole thing* and its been by far the most visualy jaw dropping to say the least. Theres alot of info and great grows on this site but after seeing yours it makes most of the others look kinda amateur... no offence to the others.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words SN.
I dont run co2 at night.
Its an rdwc system.
The water level is about 2 inches up into the bottome of the net pot.
Used rubber grommets for all fittings.
Bottom infeed is 1/2"
Drain set to the level described abouve^
three 1" drains on each res. 2 res' by the way. Not including the main res.
3" main drain.
something like 476 gph pump for each res.
LOTS of air through stones... Air pump is set outside the room because I want o2 not co2 in my water.





stinkbudd1 said:


> Look'n real good, Whodat seems to get better with each chop my brother!!


Thanks Stank! These seem to be working out  



stinkbudd1 said:


> Right on look what type of purple strain are you running in the pic and what is the ratio of plants that actually turn purple?


 lol idk anymore  everything in my room is turning purple. I did slightly turn the ac down to 73 from 86-87 a few days ago to kinda hint to em that its closing time haha. Seems natural 


Jozikins said:


> Haha! You've fucked yourself, you are going to be trimming until September! I hope you have friends that are suckers for scissor hash. Man oh man does that BnS look danky stanky, and fatter than any nugs I have seen on RIU in a while. But doesn't look like a hash making plant, those leaves look pretty smooth. Or is it just because all the trichs on the leaves have been gobbled up by those massively fat Kongers?
> 
> I'm bummed out by this gap in my garden, I have at least 4-5 weeks until my next crop. And my last crop was only a few plants. I accidentally put a bunch of male clones in the garden I was saving for a breeding project, and then a few clones got mixed up with a strain I was throwing away, so now I have to throw away those plants because they are mold whores. Sucks.
> 
> But I'm finally growing outside. When are you going to throw some beans outside? You got to get into the spirit of the season!


 Thanks
Im getting pretty good at trimming and am not daunted by the task ahead at all  All of the sample buds Iv taken have been realatively easy to trim.
Im sure BnS buds will make some amazing hash. It reeks and the smells have carried over to the taste in the sample quite nicely  so it should make some bomb hash.
Iv never grown outside before, I cant do it here really.



patsbrady0345 said:


> All i can say is WOW


 Holly cow!  stanks


SUPERNOVA100 said:


> I feel like im in no posistion to say this man but I noticed on a couple pics that there is some duct tubing hanging down and in a few pics it almost looks like its shading some of those nugs. Not that those things need any more light...there allready mutant! Im sure you know but just incase i figured ide be the dum ass to point it out.


 No biggie SN,
the ducting is a little long because I had it lower at one point. I might need to drop it again so I'll keep it just incase.
The pic does kinda make it look like its in the way but from my point of view its as close to the wall as it can get lol


SUPERNOVA100 said:


> It gives perspective in the pics though so never mind...lol


That a 6" duct btw


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;I7SUvfYG1wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7SUvfYG1wo[/video]

[video=youtube;VlZOxCi4as4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlZOxCi4as4[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;S6AZJ8BQwhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6AZJ8BQwhM[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

so nice I had to post it twice 
[video=youtube;S6AZJ8BQwhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6AZJ8BQwhM[/video]


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 26, 2011)

hey man, check out my girls on the second day of week 6 of flowering, Could i still save my leaves?
papaya on the left of the closet. black russian on the right.

[video=youtube;QKYkDwzi-FI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKYkDwzi-FI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## SUPERNOVA100 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks whodat! I appreciate it!!!

Doent get shy with those sick ass updates...specialy right now. You cant miss a day and keep us in suspence..


----------



## SUPERNOVA100 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry what nuts did you say you were using on the rdwc?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

SUPERNOVA100 said:


> Sorry what nuts did you say you were using on the rdwc?


 


whodatnation said:


> Thanks for the kind words SN.
> I dont run co2 at night.
> Its an rdwc system.
> The water level is about 2 inches up into the bottome of the net pot.
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;q4mrSEEab_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4mrSEEab_Q[/video]


----------



## sensisensai (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice. Subbed!


----------



## v4p0rz (Jul 27, 2011)

Dude the thread and grow is sick. Read damn near all of it in one sitting. This is my new song for smoking Baltimore's best. My good friend Mr. Harkum's new shit. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nnLpA_5Dpk


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks allot for the input G. My main concern is the top mass being in decent proportion to the roots, if they get too big they will eat all the nutes in the soil so if I want to still do water only Im thinking I need bigger pots..... BUT I could always start feeding them tea if they need more food in the soil. So thats what Im pondering atm. Like I said in the 6 I might just do both. Money is a lil tight this month so I also have that to think about.
> I was thinking of maybe going up to 7 gal containers... lol your probably saying im crazy right now hehe maybe I am
> 
> 
> ...


 i got to try this soil mix,had to bump it..


whodatnation said:


> Howdy~
> 
> ?purp day 1 starts tomorrow  I have a 600 in now but kinda want a 1k in there... will see as it progresses.
> 
> ...


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jul 27, 2011)

I think you would benefit with a little longer veg. imo most indica plants or purple plnts don't stretch as much as other strains.


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2011)

who? me veg longer?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

She stretches allot in flower, especially in hydro but everything iv run in hydro has gone apeshit.
heres a few pics of my first run with her.


Day 1- 12/12 in 2gal container btw






Day 19
id say she ended up around 34 inches from soil to top....





I glad shes in a good home ;-( lol
yeah, shel be munching on that soil for a while lol she eats like a bird haha.

Its your call browskie!


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks,
thats what i needed to know,they are lovein the mix.
im so ready to get these gals in 12/12,but i must wait it out....


----------



## SUPERNOVA100 (Jul 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Man I was nervous as hell doing this but all went well and everything around the area got a spray of some water and tea just to try and kill any stray pollen. I was sweating my ass of with all the fans off including the ac lol. Anyway she got it from all 3 phenos of the male Spacebombs I had and also got it from some BnS and the "phat" bco kush male I had,,, that boy had a big ol cluster of flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was my Fav... Your like a mad scientist! 

Im setting up... 2000watt. I have a few beans ive ordered and about 2 more g's to invest but im striving to acheive your results(TOP NOTCH)!!!!! 

Love the cleansiness of everything and the GAnja love making was briliant( shitty it hermied). Any ideas why? Aso... not fully understanding the genetics thing but im guessing if it hermied then thoughs seeds are no good?

Also did you get any good seeds from anything? i think i remeber u saying you got a couple from something else.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks nova,
I just notices but maybe you were asking me what kind of *nutes* I am running in hydro. Running thechnaflora by the chart but diluted.

I have maybe 50 seeds Iv taken from the little bco mvk girl but shes got quite a few left on her,,, shes still alive and in the room, Im just letting her run the rest of her course but I believe the seeds inside her are plenty done 

yeah no go on anything hermi... why risk it and waist time and resources.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

Just took some nicccccee pics of the SB,,, she's fin folks  
I took em out today and have started the dark period,, will probably harvest on saturday.

I'll post the pics later today


----------



## SUPERNOVA100 (Jul 27, 2011)

ya sorry i ment to say nutes but instead i wrote nuts...lol

It would be pretty cool to see how the would turn out. 

Im heading sleep soon but i'll try to old out till the prn show starts


----------



## SUPERNOVA100 (Jul 27, 2011)

it would be pretty cool to see how those seeds turn out is what i ment


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice update. i cant wait to crack those seeds (Dont really know what to call them lol) I think my Sour cream might come down soon i need to check the trics. My Pineapple express yielded almost 28g on the dot.


----------



## wanabe (Jul 27, 2011)

i hope i get this big in a few years
who gives a fuck if you gota trim alot thats good i hope in october my hands wana fall of from triming


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

pr0n 

Day 54 for the space bomb and I got it in darkness (outside the room) until saturday  then its chop chop time hehe 


Group







#1












#2

















#3
















#4
















enjoy!


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2011)

dizzam whodat!!!!

another eye poping update.............


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 27, 2011)

true dat!!! ^^^ number 1 and 3 are looking DANKKKKKKK as fuck! the others are alright i guess hahahaha!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> true dat!!! ^^^ number 1 and 3 are looking DANKKKKKKK as fuck! the others are alright i guess hahahaha!


Im soooo insulted... you dont even know.

lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 28, 2011)

Loveing the colors on those Who! Real niice its almost like u got a magical little grow land just spectacular man!
So is that just 4 monsters under 1 six hundo? If so man I'm getting a real good idea just how big u can open the footprint up n still completely blow um outta the water! In that case the Bags lolz. Man awesome grow bro all kinds of goodness up in here!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Loveing the colors on those Who! Real niice its almost like u got a magical little grow land just spectacular man!
> So is that just 4 monsters under 1 six hundo? If so man I'm getting a real good idea just how big u can open the footprint up n still completely blow um outta the water! In that case the Bags lolz. Man awesome grow bro all kinds of goodness up in here!


Thanks DL 
If im stressed I just put on a suit grab a jar pipe and a drink and lock myself in there for 30min,,,, its very relaxing.
The space bombs were under a 1k.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 28, 2011)

Id say so man I don't think id be able to stay outta that flower pad on the real ur really out doing urself fosho. Many props n thanks for all the ideas if that's not ispiration to anyone lookin at it I don't know what would be lolz. Can't help but think of Trix cereal lol purple hearts pink diamonds u got the whole rainbow. Hahahaha man alrite gotta go clean myself up again. Awesome


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lmao yup that about sums it up! Hahahah


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 28, 2011)

I didn't know the Space Bombs were under 1k, I was about to say "Damn Whodat! Growing 1000w plants under 600w lights!" Almost blew my mind. I've gotten some big ones to grow under a 600 before, but nothing that big without having to drop a screen over it.

Nice garage by the way, I have a Delta table saw that my grandpa gave to my dad, and my dad gave to me. It's a relic, and still works fantastic, I used it to rip some new trim for a A/C unit I installed in the wall last week. I love the smell of hot pine. 

Ahahahaha, I fucking love South Park man, if I ever watch TV it's because I just rented 5 seasons of South Park and rolled up a quarter oz. I just think everything they do is fucking hilarious!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> pr0n
> 
> Day 54 for the space bomb and I got it in darkness (outside the room) until saturday  then its chop chop time hehe
> 
> ...


This deserves a bump! Looks like you're gonna need that table saw just to get through those branches lol. Unreal, man


----------



## SUPERNOVA100 (Jul 28, 2011)

BRAVO MAN!!!! BRAVO BRAVO!!!!!!! 

You must have a grin on your face from ear to ear non stop.

Its just perfet man...I wouldnt change a thing


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> pr0n
> 
> Day 54 for the space bomb and I got it in darkness (outside the room) until saturday  then its chop chop time hehe
> 
> ...




Good show bro .. which ones are the spacebombs ?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

They are all SB dre  lool you must be toking more than I am!


----------



## SUPERNOVA100 (Jul 28, 2011)

looks like you might get close to 2lbs from those 4 SB's... You think? It will be interesting


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 28, 2011)

very pat hand your holding whodat!!! love the color in those buds. you sure you didnt spill a little stain on them  looking forward to some finished bud pics n a weight report from those ladies


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 29, 2011)

Cheers! 
Great plants man! i got a couple more weeks to go!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;KFDjxDGSbH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFDjxDGSbH4[/video]


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 29, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> They are all SB dre  lool you must be toking more than I am!


Glad to hear that bro as ive got some spacebombs in the locker! i hope mine come out some thing like yours.. I didnt think there was so much variation how many dif phenos do you think you got there?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2011)

SUPERNOVA100 said:


> looks like you might get close to 2lbs from those 4 SB's... You think? It will be interesting


 Im thinking a little over 1 maybe.... will see.


dr green dre said:


> Glad to hear that bro as ive got some spacebombs in the locker! i hope mine come out some thing like yours.. I didnt think there was so much variation how many dif phenos do you think you got there?


 I got what looks like 3 diff phenos ... I also had 3 sb males each of what the female phenos look like, got pollen form all of them


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> pr0n
> 
> Day 54 for the space bomb and I got it in darkness (outside the room) until saturday  then its chop chop time hehe
> 
> ...


Damn Who yo which ones did u say are the SpaceBOMBS? Rofl lolz man jus playing. Haha just wanted to see them on this page too. Lolz


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2011)

hey whodat,have you tryd to make some dryice kief?

i made more last nite,used the green bag this time,gave me this nice crumble hash.
real strong smoke.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

genuity said:


> hey whodat,have you tryd to make some dryice kief?
> 
> i made more last nite,used the green bag this time,gave me this nice crumble hash.
> real strong smoke.


hahah I tried a week ago with a glass jar and all the keif is stuck to the glass lol
All I'll have to do is wash it with iso for 30 seconds and it will be gravy  all sour d
I also have a little surprise sneak preview to what sour d will look like in hydro  hmmm mmm, win!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;9sfYXx7GF9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sfYXx7GF9Q&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> hahah I tried a week ago with a glass jar and all the keif is stuck to the glass lol
> All I'll have to do is wash it with iso for 30 seconds and it will be gravy  all sour d
> I also have a little surprise sneak preview to what sour d will look like in hydro  hmmm mmm, win!


im interested in what that sd with 02 will do. i read your sd grow journal n that was an impressive grow...are these going to be the same strain as before or are you changing up? whose sd was in the journal? sorry i cant remember...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

4tatude said:


> im interested in what that sd with 02 will do. i read your sd grow journal n that was an impressive grow...are these going to be the same strain as before or are you changing up? whose sd was in the journal? sorry i cant remember...


not sure what you mean by o2 lol
Its the same cut I grew in "whodat 6 strains"
Its a cut I got from a local mmc, not sure of the "family tree" of this lady but she is VERY nice  I'll show pics of the dry samples tonight  Iv been handling it allot lol smelling, looking, and smoking , lost a few trichs haha but still looks great! and smoking great too! Im very excited about this up coming run with her


----------



## Banditt (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey whodat, what's up man? didn't know you were over here too!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

Banditt said:


> Hey whodat, what's up man? didn't know you were over here too!


haha I just left a comment on your "other" thread 
This journal is different from the one at the bay,,, Im a little looser here haha 
holla!
peace


----------



## Banditt (Aug 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha I just left a comment on your "other" thread
> This journal is different from the one at the bay,,, Im a little looser here haha
> holla!
> peace


sweet man I'll have to skim through and see what ya got cooking over here. Those space bomb are looking DANK dude!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

Banditt said:


> sweet man I'll have to skim through and see what ya got cooking over here. Those space bomb are looking DANK dude!


I post most of the same pics, but there's a little more "talk" here.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

heres some more pr0n for you! 

Sour D from the hydro system? how did that happen?lolol
So the story,
One of my ?p clones wasn't looking so good in veg so I put 2 in one 8" net pot just incase. 
Well I left them both in and upon flowering I discovered one was a sour d haha. Im not sure why I never posted it but heres how she came out  borat voice "very nice"  very nice indeed, im loving smoking this stuff!











so this is what I have to look forward to! I got 4 happy bushy lil sour d clones in veg ready to go into flower as soon as I get the rest of the ?p out and clean aunt flow #1


----------



## Banditt (Aug 1, 2011)

That sour d looks pretty similar to the sour d I picked up from a buddy earlier this year. Wish I could get my hands on some to grow. Shit was killer.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> heres some more pr0n for you!
> 
> Sour D from the hydro system? how did that happen?lolol
> So the story,
> ...


So phuckking dank whodat lol if it was me I would have just had to sneak one or two of those in myself man very nice and like the previous poster said that's some of the niicest SD I've seen man SMOKEIN! LOL man wow id be like grandmas boy just chillen on the flower pad constantly gettin retarded man crazy! Its all crazy man!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 2, 2011)

SWEET!!! im liking me some sd. what a nice finish lol pritty as a picture...


----------



## HiImNick (Aug 2, 2011)

I wish I could throw something into an 8" net pot and have it turn out as Sour D.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 2, 2011)

fucking drooooooooliiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2011)

holdin that sour d back like that,dam she looks like she taste like she look...lol

mmmm.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2011)

Banditt said:


> That sour d looks pretty similar to the sour d I picked up from a buddy earlier this year. Wish I could get my hands on some to grow. Shit was killer.


 Stanks banditt  tis some good smoke.


onthedl0008 said:


> So phuckking dank whodat lol if it was me I would have just had to sneak one or two of those in myself man very nice and like the previous poster said that's some of the niicest SD I've seen man SMOKEIN! LOL man wow id be like grandmas boy just chillen on the flower pad constantly gettin retarded man crazy! Its all crazy man!


 haha its gonna get supper silly crazzy soon 


4tatude said:


> SWEET!!! im liking me some sd. what a nice finish lol pritty as a picture...


 stanks 4T 


HiImNick said:


> I wish I could throw something into an 8" net pot and have it turn out as Sour D.


 lol some people might wish they planted sour d and have a ?p pop out  stanks


mellokitty said:


> fucking drooooooooliiiiiiiiiiing


 Im not responsible for any broken keyboards  drool at your own risk.


genuity said:


> holdin that sour d back like that,dam she looks like she taste like she look...lol
> 
> mmmm.


exactly my thoughts lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2011)

For anyone interested, this is the "low down" on my room.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


To start off,
The "shell" is built with 1/2 inch osb, a type of plywood, and 2x4s. I just used the dimensions of 4x8 for ease of use, thats how the plywood comes and no need to make cuts unless your fine fitting on an uneaven surface. 
Shell partly built,, This is a good time to cut the doors and figure all that out.

Air for lights.
Figure out how you want your lights before hand and cut holes for ducting in the right place the first time.

The air for my lights is totally separate from the air inside my room. 
The extraction fans for my lights are mounted inside my room.
Its best to keep straight lines with your ducting to increase the efficiency of the "*suction*" of the heat out of your light system.
If you can afford it put simple elbows on all bends in ducting.
IMO its best to set your extraction fan to suck the hot air out and ditch it out the other end.
I use 6 inch ducting even for my 1ks, its fine if you only have a few big lights. For larger systems with 5+ lights Id go with 8 inch.

So now I gotta cool the room without extracting air inside the room (co2).
Thats either 
a portable ac (the right kind.) Im not familiar with them.
a window unit.
or a split unit ~~~  the best. but for bigger systems.. 

Now heat from the lights isnt an issue.
Its a good idea to insulate your room, even in the slightest way. All I use is 3/4 inch reflective insulation board bought from a home improvement store. I put this on the walls floor and ceiling.
I also caulk all joints 3-4 times over (before and after installing the insulation board). All doors have weather stripping foam on them to seal those spots up too.
I use the spray foam "greatstuff" to seal spots around the ac and 6 inch ducting along with any other big holes.

ok, got the lights and ducting and extraction fans set and sealed up nice eh? good job  that was quck  hehe
Also want a few ocilating fans in the mix, I know you know that but Im on a roll haha.

A dehumidifier is a must as well. I use a 25 pint on a auto drain.

Now,,,
Your room is sealed and bright and cool and dry all at the same time  but you need "fresh air" aka co2 

Normal co2 levels in the atmosphere (depending on location) are around 450 ppm (parts per million) of co2. That is the max any conventional "in/out" room will achieve. This room can hold and stay at 1,500 ppm of co2 at all times of lights on. The co2 controller you buy determines how accurate your ppm levels will be though. My controller / monitor cost 700 us... It keeps the ppm within 20 points of my "set point" though... very precise and worth it.
You will also need a regulator for a co2 tank.. Burners are an necessary hazard for smaller set ups IMO.

NOW REMEMBER
Everything needs to be on point for co2 to do its magic! Perfect the enviroment and your root conditions (either it be soil or hydro) then co2 will be like nitrous to your little growing machine! vroooom vrooom 

Your plants will also be able to process light faster so putting 75 w a sq foot isnt really a waste  maybe haha. You know my style 

This also means they will eat more food and drink water faster so be prepared for that! but always be careful not to over feed  *balance is key*. 

Thats pretty much my room besides the details on my hydro system


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2011)

reall nice write up whodat,if this is not a green print,i dont know what is.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 4, 2011)

written so a cave man like myself can understand +rep thanks whodat!!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2011)

so......what going on with all them beans you got?
you must be lost in sample world!!!with all them nugs.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice simplistic breakdown of your room, and the cool part is it sounded like a story


----------



## doser (Aug 7, 2011)

bet you make short work of trimming when ya run them thru that planer eh?? lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2011)

doser said:


> bet you make short work of trimming when ya run them thru that planer eh?? lol


gums up the blades too much


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2011)

busy peeps


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> heres some more pr0n for you!
> 
> Sour D from the hydro system? how did that happen?lolol
> So the story,
> ...


 YESS THAT SHIT MAKES ME WANNA SLAP MY MAMA lol
[video=youtube;GjJvhKyqndc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjJvhKyqndc&NR=1[/video]


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome Who thanks for the rundown on the Flowerpad if that's not a blueprint for success IDK lol maybe ur pix are lyeing haha.
Very niice bro and thanks For shareing the knowledge. Peace


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 8, 2011)

Whodat... Your weed looks like shwag. Get it dialed in or you're fired!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2011)

nice and frosty
beautiful and well done
way to put in work!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> nice and frosty
> beautiful and well done
> way to put in work!!!


Crazy frosty, the pics on the vine were cool as hell and she looks to be just a pretty after the chop.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey folks 
Thanks folks 
Peace folks  lol 


Sour D day 2 














BnS 1 still going :horse: Iv kinda "put them on the back burner". They still look and smell great, but they could be done by now if Iv kept up with them...










SPace Bomb day 31
Iv had to stretch these plants out across the screen more than I would have like because of a herm issue. Not a very tall canopy.. next time.
BTW these are clones from the short purply pheno I just finished.











A mix of space bomb and BnS about a week in. 






Veg room.
Ugly looking plants in the back are moms... root bound and lacking foods.
AK in hydro getting ready for the bloom room.










Thaaaaaaaaaat about covers it me thinks.

Until next time, stay up


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 10, 2011)

You better chop that BNS before it gets mildew. I know you run that shit clean as a mother fucker with all the precautions and fixin's, but the older a plant gets, the more likely it is to mildew on you. I was reminded of that today when I found PM on the some leaves inside my SFV canopy today. Fucking bummed, I should have cropped her almost a week ago. Don't let it happen to you! 

I'm gonna start up some TGA seeds right now, everyone on RIU seems to have some awesome TGA grow going on right now but me! How are you liking that Space Bomb btw? My buddy says he loves the smoke, but his pheno was a small yielder. F1's are a blessing and a curse, you feel me on that?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll give em a look see tomorrow joz  Thanks

I still have a 10 pack of 3d I need to crack,,, in time ...
Im liking the SB smoke, it has nice high.
Im guessing f1s have more variation thus giving you more of a selection? I guess lol Im not as knowledgeable about genetics as I am about growing in general lol... but in my honest opinion, everything is a blessing and a curse,, yin and yang ect "balance"... high enogh? nooooo


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't talk silly; if you can still type than you aren't too high! But seriously you make a really good point about yin yang, undeniable and inevitable.

But you are welcome, I hate tragedy movies, never liked 'em, because the ending is always the worst part. F1's are first generation and have lots of various phenotypes. If you remember learning about Gregor Mendel at all in school, it is exactly like his experiments. f2's are also unstable, it isn't until you back cross with the same strain and create a BX2 do we start seeing some real reliable and uniform phenotypes appearing. I read up a lot on Subcool, I think he is fucking brilliant, and as a breeder he talks a lot about breeding as well as organics and growing outdoors.

Nice thing about f1's is that you can grow a bunch out and choose one that caters to your growing needs, rather than the growing needs of the breeder. You can also get a more potent pheno than even the breeder has, which is cool. If you want to take a strain and make it something completely different, you can use f1's and either stabilize them and breed, or just use them as is.

I really want to get into breeding, but not until PM is gone for good out of my garden. I'm about to get an inline ozone generator on my intake. Might as well put one on the exhaust too, getting tired of dealing with this big fucking filter. I do have a awesome new cross going on, SFV OG and Old School Kush going outside, both some fire from Cali Connections, so fucking excited! Don't act like you don't want it! lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 10, 2011)

its to early for me,with all this porn........


----------



## stondded (Aug 10, 2011)

whodat ur an amazing gardener and i can only hope to eventually hav y tent dialed in like ur room man
i got 1200w in a 4x8 sesaled wit screens in hydro, 
huge inspiration keep up the awesome work man


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info joz ... they need a thumbs up smilie lol

Never too early for pr0n! haha. "Hi my name is whodat,, Im a pron addict." "Hi whodat" 

Thanks for the confidence boost stondded 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Weigh in.

Space bomb- 665 g
T bco- 160 g
S bco- 60 g
So everything under the 1k ^^ came out to 885 not bad. All super soil.

?p- 305 g with 12 more ozs of pure popcorn,, no stems or big leaves,, all frost  I should have trimmed a good portion of the popcorn because there were some nice nugs in the mix but I had enough of trimming at that point and also had bigger fish to fry. I def could have pulled a solid lb of ?p from that 600 
The super secret sour d under the 6 in hydro came out to 78 g  I love this sh!t 
So everything under the 6 came out to 375 g ... lol primo smoke though.

There you have it.

Aks are going crazy in veg. I'll be shooting for close to 1 lb a plant on those


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice my friend nice indeed!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2011)

thats a nice pull whodat,lb is what i was thinking was going to come from that ?purp
all primo smoke,thats what matters.

i bet that sour d is good.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks,
I took pics last night then went out and and got too shit faced to post em,,, dont remember even getting back lol
I'll pot last nights pics later today


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2011)

Almost forgot veg 
These aks are gonna be beast lol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 13, 2011)

so seeds??? haha i would be happy with that pull of high quality dank. i would sell half lb and be completely happy for a couple months for another run. but then i would probably sell more hahaha.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks,
> I took pics last night then went out and and got too shit faced to post em,,, dont remember even getting back lol
> I'll pot last nights pics later today


when is you not shit faced?

what watt light you got in veg?1000?
that funky bud?is it bco?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks for the info joz ... they need a thumbs up smilie lol
> 
> Never too early for pr0n! haha. "Hi my name is whodat,, Im a pron addict." "Hi whodat"
> 
> ...


Won't let me gice you rep. Nice pull bro!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> so seeds??? haha i would be happy with that pull of high quality dank. i would sell half lb and be completely happy for a couple months for another run. but then i would probably sell more hahaha.


 I put an update on the 600 bs thread  I love weed.


genuity said:


> when is you not shit faced?
> 
> what watt light you got in veg?1000?
> that funky bud?is it bco?


 Haha, na I was blacked out within minutes... Someone must have slipped one in my drink... IDK. I usually handle myself pretty well.
Rocking a 6 hundo in veg  on a 6 foot light rail.
Yeah the bco ladies turned out pretty funky but the smaller one packs a fking wallop  very unique smoke, I like it allot.


billcollector99 said:


> Won't let me gice you rep. Nice pull bro!!!


 Right back at you bill  your plants are always happy.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 14, 2011)

damn this spread rep bro them colas are like messi ... out of this world... top shelf porn there....

wow didnt realize you had so many seeded plants.. some doja coming..


----------



## HiImNick (Aug 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks for the info joz ... they need a thumbs up smilie lol
> 
> Never too early for pr0n! haha. "Hi my name is whodat,, Im a pron addict." "Hi whodat"
> 
> ...


All that under one 1000w??? I'm gonna have to get me one.


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2011)

gotta watch them mickys,for real!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 14, 2011)

haha i saw that on the breeding thread but i meant when does my pack reach the mail hahhaha!


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice weight whodat. If you ever need another pare of Edward Scissor hands holla at ya boy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Almost forgot veg
> These aks are gonna be beast lol


Damn Whodat, ive been missing some wicked stuff over here bro. Great work all round, and a nice looking garden bro.

Rep ya if i could lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 17, 2011)

Someday, I want to smoke some of that shit!


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Someday, I want to smoke some of that shit!


yes sirr!!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome yields dude. Almost .9 grams per watt under that 1000w, I'm down right impressed. Super soil is amazing, I'm working on my own blend but I have a feeling it won't be anything compared to subcool's recipe. But I got to at least try.

2 2/3 oz off the Sour D is a pretty awesome surprise. Every harvest needs at least one sour d plant, otherwise it is hardly a grow at all.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone  really appreciate it.

II didnt make it clear in my "weigh in" post but have said it before in this hear journal,,, all soil plants were feed with tea every now and then,,, so dont depend on the soil doing 100% of the work,,, it makes things easier though and does a hell of a job... The curing buds are getting better and better every day,,, shit Iv been confusing my sb jars with my ?p jars just from looking at the outside lol,, so yeah the sb came out great.

Good news,,, will have an update tonight


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2011)

As promised 

Veg 
ak on the left in hydro at day 24,, need to flower them really soon before they get too big!










Sour D day 9 
Keep on truckin girls!!!










Mix of space bomb and bubble n squeak 
Day 15










Space bomb day 38














BnS drying






That about covers it 
Im currently working on aunt flow #3 XXXL, lol she will be a beast amongst beasts


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2011)

oh my goooooodnes,oh my goooodness......the buds from the BnS are tremendous!!!!

what you fin toset up a pool or something?XXXL aunt flow,hard in the paint,is the way to go.
that last pic of sb,looks like a space monster.....nice.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> As promised
> 
> Veg
> ak on the left in hydro at day 24,, need to flower them really soon before they get too big!
> ...


me likey a lot!!!! those buds are huge from the bns!


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 18, 2011)

I had to pull a pillow over my lap, this bud porn is getting hot!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2011)

genuity said:


> oh my goooooodnes,oh my goooodness......the buds from the BnS are tremendous!!!!
> 
> what you fin toset up a pool or something?XXXL aunt flow,hard in the paint,is the way to go.
> that last pic of sb,looks like a space monster.....nice.


 [video=youtube;lOEi4LreM34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOEi4LreM34[/video]
lololol Thats one of the first things I thought of haha
Thanks G, not the dankest looking but will see what the final product looks like 
Aunt folw #3 XXXL will cover a 4x8 area in the flower room  4 plants... giggity 


littlegrower2004 said:


> me likey a lot!!!! those buds are huge from the bns!


 Thanks for the bump and complement LG  I dont think I'll keep her mainly because trimming was way way too extream. I need a good bud leaf ratio,,, That sour d is the ticket 


Jozikins said:


> I had to pull a pillow over my lap, this bud porn is getting hot!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey whodat just stoped by to check yo shit out looking good from what ive looked at im sub up peace


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 19, 2011)

Crazy niice nugg shot dry box! What r ur temps in there whodat?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.neworleanssaints.com/schedule/season-schedule.html


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> http://www.neworleanssaints.com/schedule/season-schedule.html


I see yo boy's dont play mine this year and it's alright with me after last years trouncing!!!would have been different this year...GO Phins


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey whodat just stoped by to check yo shit out looking good from what ive looked at im sub up peace


 Hey hellraizer  thanks for subbin up, hope you enjoy.


onthedl0008 said:


> Crazy niice nugg shot dry box! What r ur temps in there whodat?


 My temps in that tent are around 75,,, much higher than Id like,,, maybe I should hook an ac up to it.
If I can controll temp in drying I shoot for 67 and around 60% r/h,,,,,, just what I like best\.. but you know it really depends on the bud formation and density  this hobby never gets dull,, their is always something to factor in 


stinkbudd1 said:


> I see yo boy's dont play mine this year and it's alright with me after last years trouncing!!!would have been different this year...GO Phins


 haha consider yourself luck then  hehehe I love my aints! WHODAT!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 24, 2011)

Total rip from the 600 lol

Sorry no time for dates and such  I do know that these ak's will be day 1 - 12/12 tomorrow 

Thar she blows!

Aunt flow #3 XXXL&#8482; 

Cheers! finally got her going.




































Sour D






Space Bomb finishing early in hydro  and the samples are quickly become my choice smoke atm. Double cheers!




















How do I get around my room for maintenance you ask? IDK lol I'll find a way!


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 24, 2011)

You're a smart mother fucker. No doubts about it. I was wandering around my garage today thinking, "I could make a bitching sweet whodat set up in here..." You have your own style bro, and you aren't afraid to grab an idea and run with it. So are you going to pull 1.5 g per watt this time or what?


----------



## EvolAlex (Aug 24, 2011)

beastly buds man.. everything looks so good

May i ask about your reflector on that cooltube.. Its interesting, but its too bright to really see it. And i was wondering why you have no plants directly under the tube instead on the sides? +rep


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 24, 2011)

whodat, that space bomb looks like it could be anyones fav, looking tits bro...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> You're a smart mother fucker. No doubts about it. I was wandering around my garage today thinking, "I could make a bitching sweet whodat set up in here..." You have your own style bro, and you aren't afraid to grab an idea and run with it. So are you going to pull 1.5 g per watt this time or what?


 haha thanks allot Joz  Im just winging this as I go 
I hope to get 1.5 gpw buuuuut Id be happy with 1 gpw... will dee what happens! 


EvolAlex said:


> beastly buds man.. everything looks so good
> 
> May i ask about your reflector on that cooltube.. Its interesting, but its too bright to really see it. And i was wondering why you have no plants directly under the tube instead on the sides? +rep


 stank you evloalex  things are looking dank atm.
About the cooltube,, I removed the reflecting wings but the "spine" of the reflector is still on and I was going to remove that when the plants reach above the light but dont look like thats gonna happen this go around... Im deciding to fill the bottom last to keep that part from getting too tall,, in the past 2 days Iv slowly been filling in the bottom by training.


4tatude said:


> whodat, that space bomb looks like it could be anyones fav, looking tits bro...


 hehe stanks 4t  she's doing great


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 26, 2011)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 26, 2011)

Aunt flow whodat i hope your prepared for them beasts you'll be getting off that!! spacebombs looking real nice but smaller heads than i thought it would bet it smokes dank aswell..
anyway keep it up bro.
dgd


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2011)

killin it as always whodat. Go saints (i guess... I'm an afc guy, so go ahead take the nfc for all I care, lol).

So the Aunt Flow xxxxxxL. Is that a mad fast recirculating dwc deal. I think some people call it an undercurrent system (?). I'll tell you what man, the Recirculating is where it's at for me. DWC worked real well... the moving water works even better imo. Shit, the plants in my bottom row have grown so many roots in the time they have been in the tubes. And from the looks of things the water they are in isn't moving and doesn't have bubbles... BUT, looks can be decieving. The top level only have a little nft action going along the bottom of the tubes and their roots look NOTHING like the ones sitting in the moving water.

Woah... just caught myself. I was about to go on for another few paragraphs about my love of the Recirculating water. I'll stop.

Props mate!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 26, 2011)

Jesus H would you look at that ball of roots! Just look at it! Would ya just look at it!?

[video=youtube;EF8GhC-T_Mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF8GhC-T_Mo[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA.... just look at it!!!!!


LOLOL.... that right there is funny sheit.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 26, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Jesus H would you look at that ball of roots! Just look at it! Would ya just look at it!?
> 
> [video=youtube;EF8GhC-T_Mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF8GhC-T_Mo[/video]


 Dude, I cannot watch this shit, I got 2 minutes through and stopped watching it. Christ. How can you let yourself be screwed with for so long? Isn't that supposed to be fucking Jersey?

.... alright I finished watching it while typing this out. I thought people in Jersey had a shorter fuse than that.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Jesus H would you look at that ball of roots! Just look at it! Would ya just look at it!?
> 
> [video=youtube;EF8GhC-T_Mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF8GhC-T_Mo[/video]


 
Dude this is some funny shit and you will not believe i knew a guy in las vegas that did the same thing all day long in the sports book the shit was so funny at first and then it got irritating later and they banned him from coming in but he said the same thing over and over after each play on the big screens would ja look at that? an he never had one ticket bet...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 27, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Jesus H would you look at that ball of roots! Just look at it! Would ya just look at it!?
> 
> [video=youtube;EF8GhC-T_Mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF8GhC-T_Mo[/video]


hahaha Would ya look at that, look at it : -P


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2011)

whodat... did you see my question above? How does aunt flow xxxxxxxl work? If you already explained it, just say so and I'll look back. I mean, would you look at that!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 27, 2011)

No need to look back brother Jig 
There is a 1/2 inch feed line at the bottom of each plant res with 2- 1 inch drains set 1.5 inches above the bottom of the net pot... So like the net pot only has 1,5 inches of water coming up from the bottom of it... Not super fast rdwc, it has 1 - 396 gph pump for each plants res. My other system has twice that, she flows pretty fast.
I believe an under current system is a little different,, they dont drain out of the top.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> No need to look back brother Jig
> There is a 1/2 inch feed line at the bottom of each plant res with 2- 1 inch drains set 1.5 inches above the bottom of the net pot... So like the net pot only has 1,5 inches of water coming up from the bottom of it... Not super fast rdwc, it has 1 - 396 gph pump for each plants res. My other system has twice that, she flows pretty fast.
> I believe an under current system is a little different,, they dont drain out of the top.


Thanks a lot brother. I bet that is going to be a good thing. Seeems to work good so far.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 28, 2011)

Lmao who dat would you look at this lmfao


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Lmao who dat would you look at this lmfao


hahaha Iv been saying that to people for the past few days lol


Thanks Jig bro


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2011)

Room 







Sour D day 20












SB day 48
I could have chopped a week ago no problem  but I decided to let her go and get aunt flow 3 up and also get other stuff done.
I tried to get some good shots of her but she seems shy... I should tell her big things come in small packages lolol























ak day 3


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 28, 2011)

I want to fuck your room, is this weird? lol hope you're not jealous.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 28, 2011)

WHODAT that ak is about to demand some room lol, better chop that sb after you feed or you might not come out....
ment to ask whose beans on the sd n sb or is it cut?


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 28, 2011)

4tatude said:


> WHODAT that ak is about to demand some room lol, better chop that sb after you feed or you might not come out....
> ment to ask whose beans on the sd n sb or is it cut?


I was also curious as to if your Sour Diesel was original cut (AJ's Cut aka East Coast Sour Diesel) or if it was a seed reproduction.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2011)

sb is a fast flowering plant,she is looking real good.
sd looking to fill that cage,def a lb+,of some good ass smoke.
ak.......AK......*AK....monster.*


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 29, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> hahaha Iv been saying that to people for the past few days lol
> 
> 
> Thanks Jig bro


You know what I do when I see one of Whodat's buds? Sometimes all I can do is just look at it and say would you look at that?!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 29, 2011)

whodat- which of your new creations are you looking to run?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 29, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I want to fuck your room, is this weird? lol hope you're not jealous.


Its ok lol I feel the same way sometimes  


4tatude said:


> WHODAT that ak is about to demand some room lol, better chop that sb after you feed or you might not come out....
> ment to ask whose beans on the sd n sb or is it cut?


 I know no details on SD, all I know is I got the cut called SD and it seems like SD 
I got the SB as seeds form http://www.cannabisseedauction.com/


Jozikins said:


> I was also curious as to if your Sour Diesel was original cut (AJ's Cut aka East Coast Sour Diesel) or if it was a seed reproduction.


 look up.


genuity said:


> sb is a fast flowering plant,she is looking real good.
> sd looking to fill that cage,def a lb+,of some good ass smoke.
> ak.......AK......*AK....monster.*


 Fastest strain iv ever grown 


Shwagbag said:


> You know what I do when I see one of Whodat's buds? Sometimes all I can do is just look at it and say would you look at that?!


 Look at!


littlegrower2004 said:


> whodat- which of your new creations are you looking to run?


 Unfortunately none of them any time soon. I have other stuff to do.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 29, 2011)

BnS


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 29, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> BnS


At first I thought I could smell the pictures, but then I realized I have a pile of blue dream being trimmed next to me. lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 29, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> BnS


I want to fucking eat it! Wait..... Did Jozi have his dick in that?


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 29, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I want to fucking eat it! Wait..... Did Jozi have his dick in that?


 Guilty!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2011)

haha yall are fked in the head  ahhh thanks 

BTW I forgot a half lb out of those pics lol I found two full gallon jars I over looked  is there such a thing as too much weed to keep track of? Trick question, no, just stop being a shit head!

Pr0n on the way.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2011)

AK! giggity.
The canopy is coming through nicely 











Sour D!
Not getting the 360* but Im not complaining! better than last run with the ?p eh!?















The other 1/4 of my room is in the cleaning process... poop.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 31, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha yall are fked in the head  ahhh thanks
> 
> BTW I forgot a half lb out of those pics lol I found two full gallon jars I over looked  is there such a thing as too much weed to keep track of? Trick question, no, just stop being a shit head!
> 
> Pr0n on the way.


Bahahahaha. Me and Shwag have problems.

But god dammit you are making me miss my old AK47 cut! I need that bitch back in my garden, just for me! She doesn't vend well around here, but she is some of my all-time favorite smoke. You just can't compete with the true classics.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

A high yielding plant that produces good smoke... = win


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> A high yielding plant that produces good smoke... = win


 If anyone argues this here I will disregard them as a reputable grower.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Who! 
Nice new set of plants, i think you know what needs to be done to fill up the screen 360 degrees, which is vegg longer. lol 
 Your plants are perfecto!


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha yall are fked in the head  ahhh thanks
> 
> BTW I forgot a half lb out of those pics lol I found two full gallon jars I over looked  is there such a thing as too much weed to keep track of? Trick question, no, just stop being a shit head!
> 
> Pr0n on the way.


I never claimed to be right and if I wasn't a little fked in the head I would be boring as hell! Haha, Jozi and I do seem to have some things in common and it all starts there lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

So true  I was just meesin with yall. If they had a crazy0meter Id be willing to bet Id score pretty darn high! Society needs interesting people!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> So true  I was just meesin with yall. If they had a crazy0meter Id be willing to bet Id score pretty darn high! Society needs interesting people!


 I'm glad we're all weirdos here.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 1, 2011)

And seriously dude, TWO GALLONS? lol wtf!? I know you have a lot of dank but how do you misplace that hahaha.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> And seriously dude, TWO GALLONS? lol wtf!? I know you have a lot of dank but how do you misplace that hahaha.


I have my moments hehe, but seriously one day Im misplacing a 1/2 lb and the next day im worried if I have enough to smoke on before the next harvest is in ffs. Believe it or not sometimes it feels good having less herbs sitting around, just incase~ god forbid. My plant numbers are already way lower than they used to be,, my 8x8 flower room only holds 12 plants now  thanks to hydro... I absolutely love soil though.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh I hear you, I don't have a lot on hand ever, I run perpetual and just keep in legal in my state  That's why I love looking at your setup and following your journal! 

Doit doit doit. Nononononono, DOIT DOIT.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

space bomb pr0n


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 1, 2011)

'Dat Ass


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm watching your Sour Deez 360 scrog closely Whodat  That thing is looking bomb... gonna blow the ?purps outta the water in yield!!


----------



## stondded (Sep 4, 2011)

the 360 screen looks amazing as far as how filled up it is compared to the ?purp holyf*ck 
it seems to hav filled up at least 60-70% 
awesome job man ur an inspiration


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> space bomb pr0n


i got an ice pick if you want to chip a lil o that off whodat mmmmmmmm


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> 'Dat Ass


 I have no idea who that is lol


Bobotrank said:


> I'm watching your Sour Deez 360 scrog closely Whodat  That thing is looking bomb... gonna blow the ?purps outta the water in yield!!


 Thanks, but its not over yet, gotta keep em alive and growing lol


stondded said:


> the 360 screen looks amazing as far as how filled up it is compared to the ?purp holyf*ck
> it seems to hav filled up at least 60-70%
> awesome job man ur an inspiration


 Cheers  thanks for the kind words.





4tatude said:


> i got an ice pick if you want to chip a lil o that off whodat mmmmmmmm


Bring a jacket!



UPDAT! yea, DAT! UPDAT?! haha bong rips galore


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2011)

Burping the space bomb~
















Room~







Sour D Day 29~












AK Day 12~


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 7, 2011)

That space bomb is just lovely! I love burping containers, smelling the cure as it goes is a wonderful thing.


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2011)

SB,is looking real lovely


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 10, 2011)

Lol the picture is Rich Boy, and I don't like him at all, but right now that face+quote is a internet phenomenon since he made the face on TV a few years back. He never said "Dat Ass" in the picture or anything, it is just high kids on the internet giving every picture a quote. lol.

Dude, I'm so jealous of how much Space Bomb that is. I think my experimental scrog tent just became a experimental 360 scrog tent, I'll start looking for cool tubes with a mist guard (is that what that little reflector is?) on Monday.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks peeps 
Joz~ its just a reflector that is removable, I took the wings off but left the skinny top part on because I didnt fill the 360 all the way... if I did it would not be there.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2011)

Had to raise my lights above the AK (expected) and my scrubber has been mounted on the cealing and was in the way so I somehow managed to fit it in the middle of the room. It was pounding my ladies with rough winds so I had to add the 8 inch galvanized ducting to smooth things out. Its working out great actually lol the 745 cfm fan picks all the air that settles on the bottom of the room and throws it back up and twords the lights  and its not destoying my plants with wind. 








Heres a buch of free stuff I got at the hydro shop I frequent  score! 
Brand new 1k digilux hps and a brand new 600 digilux mh 
a 3 bag set of "all mesh filter bags" 3 bag set to fit a 5 gal bucket, has a 25, 73, and 220  Iv always wanted to try this out!
Got 1 pint each GH floura duo a & b with this stuff called rapid start. Not sure if Im gonna use this anytime soon. The vendor seemed like a prick to be honest.
Something I will try soon is this "X nutrients"  Got a gallon each of their bloom and micro and also got 1 liter each of their grow and amino blast. I will be running this stuff really soon in the bloom room on a new crop. More space bomb lol
Also got a qt of "mighty wash" from a company called "that stuff" <--- really? Anywho its 99.8335% water lol but supposedly the water molecules are tuned with like hundreds of different frequencies :-/ idk lol but I used is last night just to mix up my line of preventative measures against mites,, cant sleep on those mofos!
I also lol got a 4oz bottle of this stuff "armada" from "overgrow organics" Its a colorado based company and the list of ingrediens caught my eye REALLY quick! 
Lets see if anyone recognises this lol
Destroys and prevents~
spider mites
powdery mildew 
gnats
whiteflies
thrips 
aphids
black mold
and any other pests / molds...
ALL ORGANIC.
Any guesses so far?

Lets see what's in it shall we 
Cinnamon, Clove, Thyme, and Peppermint Organic Essential Oils... the list goes on. Pretty much dices spray eh? Well I already know this stuff works haha! but at $60 a gallon I think I'll continue to make my own for pennies thank you very much! It does smell wonderful though  






edit: cant forget the t shirt! lol
On to the plants eh!

Sour D













Did a good bit of trimming under the AKs and also added a small but powerful fan under the canopy to get fresh air in there.




























I think that about covers it m8ts


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 11, 2011)

im envious  looking great whodat!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 11, 2011)

4tatude said:


> im envious  looking great whodat!!!


 I'm more envious than you are


----------



## stondded (Sep 12, 2011)

i might need to switch genetics or to the recipe for success haha 
i wish my plants looked tht amazing 
good shit man


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 12, 2011)

dammmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 12, 2011)

WHODAT!!! whats up my man? 

shit man im fixing to go Hydro haha. finally making the change. the ladies look amazing as always. ahh ya getting some TGA! damn im stoned. 

EP


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2011)

Im glad everyone is having a good time 



[video=youtube;IwOlYc-zIbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwOlYc-zIbs[/video]


Sour D!






















AK


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 13, 2011)

me i like it!!! lol welcome back bro hope the trip was good to ya, looks like the plants didnt miss you lmao


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2011)

4tatude said:


> me i like it!!! lol welcome back bro hope the trip was good to ya, looks like the plants didnt miss you lmao


lol I didnt leave my ladies at all, just had to make more time for other stuff.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 13, 2011)

whodat you orig from the metairie area? i grew up down south, where if you went any further south you'd get ya feet wet  that PBR sure is a sighn post from home lol


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2011)

4tatude said:


> whodat you orig from the metairie area? i grew up down south, where if you went any further south you'd get ya feet wet  that PBR sure is a sighn post from home lol


metairie? how dare you lol
Im from the east bank... uptown buddy


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> metairie? how dare you lol
> Im from the east bank... uptown buddy


ahh,a UPT boy.......thats whats up.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 14, 2011)

Is dat sum NOFX? Reminds me of barreling down the valley on a longboard killing myself. lol, I was awful on any board with wheels. PBR, NOFX, and AK47 sound pretty good together, haha. But seriously man, your AK47 grow is going to earn it's keep man, that shit is going to yield and yield and yield!

It's cool to look around your room in a video, makes it easier to put it all into perspective. Man, I bet you don't ever go bored in there!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 14, 2011)

is the AK and sour D the only thing you got going right now? no ?purp in the making? i see your on the pbr hahaha, good ole cheap beer haha.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> ahh,a UPT boy.......thats whats up.


 UPT is right 


Jozikins said:


> Is dat sum NOFX? Reminds me of barreling down the valley on a longboard killing myself. lol, I was awful on any board with wheels. PBR, NOFX, and AK47 sound pretty good together, haha. But seriously man, your AK47 grow is going to earn it's keep man, that shit is going to yield and yield and yield!
> 
> It's cool to look around your room in a video, makes it easier to put it all into perspective. Man, I bet you don't ever go bored in there!


Thanks joz. NOFX is one of my top 10.
Will see how they turn out but so far so good 



littlegrower2004 said:


> is the AK and sour D the only thing you got going right now? no ?purp in the making? i see your on the pbr hahaha, good ole cheap beer haha.


Yup, just ak and sd right now, but will have more sb going in tomorrow... taken longer than expected to get her in but her 35 day flower should make up for the lost time lol

Edit, also got 2 soil sb to harvest tonight, and got more sb and bns going in another room... shhhh dont tell


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

~~For any newcomers~~ 

Heres what the ak looked like last run, also in rdwc.

lil blast from the not so distant past.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't think i was here for that part. I was here for the get go and then got back not so long ago. I love the AK, fat heavy sexy bitches.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 15, 2011)

That AK turned out just lovely, hoping the next one is the same. I have one in my veg box about to go to flower, I wish I could get heads on it like that!


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 16, 2011)

lol whodat, apologies if i ofended you... should have known you were up town lmao, shows in the way you carry yourself. i love tthe ak pics you posted start to finish, those are sum heavy girls


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 22, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> ~~For any newcomers~~
> 
> Heres what the ak looked like last run, also in rdwc.
> 
> lil blast from the not so distant past.


Love the montage!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2011)

4tatude said:


> lol whodat, apologies if i ofended you... should have known you were up town lmao, shows in the way you carry yourself. i love tthe ak pics you posted start to finish, those are sum heavy girls


lol none taken  thanks for the complement.

Thanks Shwag 

I'll be getting an update going in the next few days... maybe tonight if Im up for it,,, got a nasty cold.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2011)

Vitamin C and lots of water bru. Kick that shit to the curb, you got bigger and better things to do than be sick. Welcome back. Hope you've been good busy, instead of stressed busy.


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 22, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> ~~For any newcomers~~
> 
> Heres what the ak looked like last run, also in rdwc.
> 
> lil blast from the not so distant past.


dude that looks like pure fucking fire


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Vitamin C and lots of water bru. Kick that shit to the curb, you got bigger and better things to do than be sick. Welcome back. Hope you've been good busy, instead of stressed busy.


Thanks brother Jig  I get sick about once a year and its usually really shitty... with the mixture of congestion and extreme stoned'ness Im in lala land and acting dalerious lol
Iv been good busy but got allot on my mind for the new year... With this next new year will come a new chapter, will explain as it unfolds because I dont like talking much about things before they happen... I already know some wont like the move but its the most logical thing to do at the time IMO... Sorry for the opaqueness, thanks for the concern 










Thanks bricked  I hope you are having/had another killer year in the great outdoors  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## KocfOwned (Sep 23, 2011)

Just sifted through the entire thread ..n all i gota say is DAMMMMM LOL Very fucking impressive ..I want to start growing in super soil know any good recipes?


----------



## genuity (Sep 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;J9pvmplOiJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9pvmplOiJ8[/video]


bump.......................


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 23, 2011)

Man you guys are tearin it up in here, subbed, lovin the porn.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 23, 2011)

KocfOwned said:


> Just sifted through the entire thread ..n all i gota say is DAMMMMM LOL Very fucking impressive ..I want to start growing in super soil know any good recipes?


 https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/338384-2010-revised-super-soil-recipe.html Heres the Super Soil Recipe. Whodat also has some other soil mixes that work good but Super Soil is whats worked best for ME so far


----------



## lostNug (Sep 23, 2011)

Spectacular grow man. Really love it. Top notch quality.

By the way that sour d u posted way back looks identical to my last harvest. First time I grew sour d annd got almost 8 packs under 4000w. Compared to purp urk grown same time under same conditions only gave me 4. The sour d was the best yeild I've ever had, so gonna stick with it.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2011)

KocfOwned said:


> Just sifted through the entire thread ..n all i gota say is DAMMMMM LOL Very fucking impressive ..I want to start growing in super soil know any good recipes?





Hotsause said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/338384-2010-revised-super-soil-recipe.html Heres the Super Soil Recipe. Whodat also has some other soil mixes that work good but Super Soil is whats worked best for ME so far


 What he said ^^^ I hit 2lb under a 1k in subcools supersoil  love it. Just follow the link Hotsause posted.. Thanks Sause  


genuity said:


> bump.......................


 haha, thats what im saying 


Hobgoblit said:


> Man you guys are tearin it up in here, subbed, lovin the porn.


 thanks hobgoblit.



lostNug said:


> Spectacular grow man. Really love it. Top notch quality.
> By the way that sour d u posted way back looks identical to my last harvest. First time I grew sour d annd got almost 8 packs under 4000w. Compared to purp urk grown same time under same conditions only gave me 4. The sour d was the best yeild I've ever had, so gonna stick with it.


All in the genetics lostnug  thanks.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 23, 2011)

wtf happened to the update??? haha hope all is well buddy! i got mites on those ?purp somehow even though i havent added anything new to the area since those plants. might try and cure them and get a couple clones off them but i might lose them eventually which would be shitty if i cant get in a run of them.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> wtf happened to the update??? haha hope all is well buddy! i got mites on those ?purp somehow even though i havent added anything new to the area since those plants. might try and cure them and get a couple clones off them but i might lose them eventually which would be shitty if i cant get in a run of them.


Sorry to hear. If they are small enough you can try dunking them in a miticide solution. Dont sleep on those mites bro.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 23, 2011)

its not a big deal, just another part of growing. theyre the only two plants so no fear of contaminating anything. still havent moved to a new place so not sure when i can even run them so not an urgent thing but mites get nuts real fast for sure. i got some azamax that ill spray and see if that helps.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2011)

Sour D day 46












AK day 29


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 25, 2011)

All glory to whodat


----------



## stondded (Sep 25, 2011)

that ak is incredible
the one right between both lights apparently has everything it wants right there haha
r u using the full line up of nutes at full strength?
the sour d is lookin sexy too


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 25, 2011)

Seriously! Whodat is gonna have to start using a bigger can for scale!


----------



## Chuck420 (Sep 25, 2011)

incredible! you are the shit. those look like some happy flowers for sure


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 26, 2011)

theres the update i was looking for haha! AK is jaw dropping to say the least...


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2011)

how you been doing lg?

ak is beast mode,for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> All glory to whodat


praise be Ganja lol


stondded said:


> that ak is incredible
> the one right between both lights apparently has everything it wants right there haha
> r u using the full line up of nutes at full strength?
> the sour d is lookin sexy too


 Yeah that cola between the hps and mh is quite happy indeed  Full line at about 1200 ppm. Stank you.


Bobotrank said:


> Seriously! Whodat is gonna have to start using a bigger can for scale!


 lol maybe a bottle or something.


Chuck420 said:


> incredible! you are the shit. those look like some happy flowers for sure


 Stank you 


littlegrower2004 said:


> theres the update i was looking for haha! AK is jaw dropping to say the least...





genuity said:


> how you been doing lg?
> 
> ak is beast mode,for sure.


Yeah whats been up LG? I guess you've been really busy lately eh? hope all is well.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 26, 2011)

WHODAT those ak's look like spear points in a roman movie lmao love it!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2011)

4tatude said:


> whodat those ak's look like spear points in a roman movie lmao love it!!!


 this is sparta!!!!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have been missing out. What a garden you have going here.

Sub'd and rep+ (gotta spread it around)


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 28, 2011)

school is in and im still trying to work the other 5 days of the week so havent been around as much. plus im not growing currently so no updates to get on here and do. im still sneaking around behind the curtains though haha. always gotta keep whodat on his game with the updates. ive got plenty of money to move and start up growing again but might as well ride this out as long as i can and save up more if anything rough happens. i got a few BB seeds to use when i start up again so when ever that is you know it will be some fire haha. hope all is well for both you guys!


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2011)

school?what are you going for?

its funny you say this,cause i have been going to school to be an (house inspector),real fun stuff.
keep it going,what ever you do.


----------



## fssalaska (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice setup.. I would hate to have your light bill but looks professional.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 29, 2011)

genuity said:


> school?what are you going for?
> 
> its funny you say this,cause i have been going to school to be an (house inspector),real fun stuff.
> keep it going,what ever you do.


biopsych major since its easy haha...house inspector huh? does that mean for constructing houses?

FSS- i would say his electricity is well covered by his growing or business. shit it may even be some kind of business write off haha.


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> biopsych major since its easy haha...house inspector huh? does that mean for constructing houses?
> 
> FSS- i would say his electricity is well covered by his growing or business. shit it may even be some kind of business write off haha.


id be the guy,who gives the ok to sell an house,checking--roofs,wireing,ect....makeing sure things are up to par.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 29, 2011)

I always thought that'd be a good job. Lot's of bits to it. I'm sure you're going to be amazed at the level of shittyness people use when building stuff. You shoulda seen the report on my house when we bought it. ANd that was After the old owner did all the repairs he thought necessary.

Whodat... you out looking for the guy who nicked your bike or what brother. Always feels strange when I'm not getting 'likes' from you. I'm sure you're well.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2011)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I have been missing out. What a garden you have going here.
> 
> Sub'd and rep+ (gotta spread it around)


 Thanks bigjesse  big frosty buds are on their way.


littlegrower2004 said:


> school is in and im still trying to work the other 5 days of the week so havent been around as much. plus im not growing currently so no updates to get on here and do. im still sneaking around behind the curtains though haha. always gotta keep whodat on his game with the updates. ive got plenty of money to move and start up growing again but might as well ride this out as long as i can and save up more if anything rough happens. i got a few BB seeds to use when i start up again so when ever that is you know it will be some fire haha. hope all is well for both you guys!


 All is good LG  Im glad to hear things are good with you bro  sounds like you got it under control hehe
big ups.


fssalaska said:


> Nice setup.. I would hate to have your light bill but looks professional.


 Like LG said... It pays for itself  I run both rooms and the rest of the building on under 20$ a day in electricity 
gonna say byby to the electric bill next year though! Whodat, say hello to the great outdoors  Iv yet to grow the lovely ganja plants outside, I figure its about time.
Thanks for the complements fssalaska 


genuity said:


> id be the guy,who gives the ok to sell an house,checking--roofs,wireing,ect....makeing sure things are up to par.


 Good trade to know with our hobby eh  I worked on houses for years so building these rooms ain nothing.


littlegrower2004 said:


> biopsych major since its easy haha...house inspector huh? does that mean for constructing houses?
> 
> FSS- i would say his electricity is well covered by his growing or business. shit it may even be some kind of business write off haha.


 lol not quite, Im good.


jigfresh said:


> I always thought that'd be a good job. Lot's of bits to it. I'm sure you're going to be amazed at the level of shittyness people use when building stuff. You shoulda seen the report on my house when we bought it. ANd that was After the old owner did all the repairs he thought necessary.
> 
> Whodat... you out looking for the guy who nicked your bike or what brother. Always feels strange when I'm not getting 'likes' from you. I'm sure you're well.


 lol I wont be seeing it again Im sure of that. I think I just hit you up with a good bit of "likes" lol. 
I need to go out and get another bike tomorrow because Im sure as hell not driving back from the bar after the sunday football games,,, not walking again either, that sucked big time. Thanks for stopping by bro jig


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 30, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I always thought that'd be a good job. Lot's of bits to it. I'm sure you're going to be amazed at the level of shittyness people use when building stuff. You shoulda seen the report on my house when we bought it. ANd that was After the old owner did all the repairs he thought necessary.
> 
> Whodat... you out looking for the guy who nicked your bike or what brother. Always feels strange when I'm not getting 'likes' from you. I'm sure you're well.


As another mountaineer I sympathize with you so much man. Let Whodat never have to face a house like a Big Bear Mountain house.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Whodat, say hello to the great outdoors  Iv yet to grow the lovely ganja plants outside, I figure its about time.
> Thanks for the complements fssalaska


Good company whodat. I'm gonna try my hand at outdoor next year as well. Just got the ok from a friend to mix up the soil at his place and let it cook. Ain't much room here, and I really don't need a trailer full of super soil... but I'm going to make a trailer full, lol. It should be fun seeing what I can do outside. I'll veg a couple indoors till it stops freezing here. Shit sometimes we get snow in May. Crazy weather.

Glad to see you around my friend. Things feel right now.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2011)

Ak day 35~~~


----------



## Chuck420 (Sep 30, 2011)

hell yeah man keep it rockin


----------



## genuity (Sep 30, 2011)

i think them plants need to be takeing to a "plant" taxidermy...lol


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2011)

Chuck420 said:


> hell yeah man keep it rockin


 Thanks  


genuity said:


> i think them plants need to be takeing to a "plant" taxidermy...lol


 haha, just frozen in time forever  "plant" taxidermy" lol how would one go about doing that? Dip it in a clear resin? haha


----------



## genuity (Sep 30, 2011)

you know,it might work on our vegging plants.......
http://www.taxidermy.com/cat/18/dye.html
look at these pics^^^


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 30, 2011)

Some fine work there whodat! I was just saying the other week, " you dont see muck A.K around these day's or much getting grown, then Wham! You pull it out the bag again bro. Amazing how you get the space packed and still have them thrive. Those top's look really hard too man!

I'll be keeping an eye on these babie's come ready 

cgg


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Ak day 35~~~


nice job, that aks bomb


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2011)

brickedup417 said:


> nice job, that aks bomb


Haha just posted on your journal.
Thanks bricked, congrats on another nice grow.


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Haha just posted on your journal.
> Thanks bricked, congrats on another nice grow.


thanks, i grew a clone cut of ak a couple years ago indoors, but it didnt look anything like yours...


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 30, 2011)

*go sparta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## stondded (Oct 1, 2011)

hell yea lookin phenomenal 
i hope my white russian can pack it on like tht
i picked up the "recipe for success" to test it out again
happy growin man


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2011)

4tatude said:


> *go sparta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 Sparta ftw lolol


stondded said:


> hell yea lookin phenomenal
> i hope my white russian can pack it on like tht
> i picked up the "recipe for success" to test it out again
> happy growin man


 I hope it works out for ya! Thanks


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2011)

Heres a contest from club 600 needing some voters  anyone can vote, please join in the fun 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2011)

Looking beautiful as ever Whodat.

WHo grows dank buds??

WHODAT

Haha im baked. and that ak looks like a bouqet Id set at my dinner table any night!

BTW i would love to see a grower of your caliber grow some of the creations i got coming out over here...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Looking beautiful as ever Whodat.
> 
> WHo grows dank buds??
> 
> ...


haha thanks bill 

Soo many strains, so little legality  I need more... but not willing to put my "life" up for grabs. I'll have plants the size of small houses one day.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 3, 2011)

i could see that happening ^^^^ haha. just let me live in one for the season.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd like to try out a grow with a single big ass plant sometime but have yet to find the patience to let one veg long enough 
I always get too excited and toss the girl in under the HPS before she's big enough to become a monster. Maybe someday....


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 4, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I'd like to try out a grow with a single big ass plant sometime but have yet to find the patience to let one veg long enough
> I always get too excited and toss the girl in under the HPS before she's big enough to become a monster. Maybe someday....



I have one ready to go now just taking up space in my veg! No place to flower the fat hog.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I have one ready to go now just taking up space in my veg! No place to flower the fat hog.


Send her over, LOL
I'll do the deed with the fat girl. Afterall, they need love too


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Ak day 35~~~


 Yo! Sorry just had to bump this again! Ur killing it WHO damn I can honestly say I've never seen no shyt like this AWESOME!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for keeping the thread alive folks 

Harvesting some plants flowered under my MH right now, The buds are smaller but the trich development is fantastic and the smells seem stronger  Back to work


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 5, 2011)

DEZ im like you, i would love to flower a monster but patience is something i havent figured out yet...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;S4MUjBDbMI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4MUjBDbMI0[/video]


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2011)

bricks of nug,on that scale,are priceless...


lovein that sig.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

well damn... now I want a blunt of some purp ass weed! I miss mystikal too, a shame really, he was always one of my favorites.

agreed on the sig. Words to live by.


----------



## Wolfhound (Oct 7, 2011)

nug bricks ! Life is good . . .


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

Update 

AK
Had to add another layer of trellis because the canopy started to collapse on itself.











Sour D coming down 
Very smelly, and sticky.











BnS







Space Bomb


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2011)

my oh my,
man that ak is pullin down for you.
all looking jus fine.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

Sour D


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

And another.


----------



## brickedup417 (Oct 8, 2011)

damn that sour d looks flavorfull and the space bomb looks like it could get you nasa high...........congrats......................


----------



## genuity (Oct 9, 2011)

NASA high........now thats whats UP.

YEA,that sour d,looks to be alot better, than the last in your soil mix.
the buds on her,are right on.keep her in rdwc.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 10, 2011)

You're going to gum up your camera taking pictures in the middle of trim! Good work man, that Space Bomb made my mouth water a little bit.... it might even be giving me the munchies...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

Space bomb ftw!!.........


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 11, 2011)

That's a whole lotta lovely in a little tiny nuggy. Lol well compared to the AK.
Y'ALL catch that he had to add another screen to keep those Monsters up.
Phuxxing RETARDED man too niice. DAMN!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 11, 2011)

That's some gorgeous pot you're growing. Very nice bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2011)

brickedup417 said:


> damn that sour d looks flavorfull and the space bomb looks like it could get you nasa high...........congrats......................


 Stanks.
NASA high lol thats good.


genuity said:


> NASA high........now thats whats UP.
> 
> YEA,that sour d,looks to be alot better, than the last in your soil mix.
> the buds on her,are right on.keep her in rdwc.


 She was great out soil... I'll have to do a side by side smoke when she cures, but the only soil stuff I have has been in a jar for over a year now so maybe not a fair test... IDK, I gotta do it anyway  


Jozikins said:


> You're going to gum up your camera taking pictures in the middle of trim! Good work man, that Space Bomb made my mouth water a little bit.... it might even be giving me the munchies...


 lol If I could take a pic of my camera I would, its covered. 
Mmmmmmmmm munchies.  


hellraizer30 said:


> Space bomb ftw!!.........


 ftmfw. for the mother fing win. 


onthedl0008 said:


> That's a whole lotta lovely in a little tiny nuggy. Lol well compared to the AK.
> Y'ALL catch that he had to add another screen to keep those Monsters up.
> Phuxxing RETARDED man too niice. DAMN!


 haha thanks. The nuggies are small but power in numbers  remember thats "just" a 600 in there... will see. 


bigjesse1922 said:


> That's some gorgeous pot you're growing. Very nice bro.


 Stanks 




Thanks again for following peeps, and all the kind words  I wouldnt have a journal without yall.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol, "just" a 600... 600w so powa!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 12, 2011)

Purdy flauers.


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2011)

what was you smokeing,when you made that pic whodat....haha
you just had that mask laying around?


----------



## wheeelman (Oct 18, 2011)

When is the AK coming down? Exactly how many AK are under that SCROG?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words peeps  

G~ lol I was smokin some new sour d  I needed something for halloween, plus Iv always wanted that mask ever since I saw the movie v for vendetta when it came out, aaaand its also being used by some peeps supporting the "occupy" movements which I also support


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

Sour D weigh in.

total= 574g,,, oh soo close to 1 gpw... I am confident if the 360 was filled completely I would have hit 1gpw and some change.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

wheeelman said:


> When is the AK coming down? Exactly how many AK are under that SCROG?


Should be coming down in the next 1-1.5 weeks, today is the end of week 8 buuuut they seem to be taking longer than normal (normally ready to come down at tright about now...)
There are 4 plants in the 4x8 area.


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sour D weigh in.
> 
> total= 574g,,, oh soo close to 1 gpw... I am confident if the 360 was filled completely I would have hit 1gpw and some change.


 with just a 600,dam thats a nice pull.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

genuity said:


> with just a 600,dam thats a nice pull.


Its top notch smoke to boot  Im satisfied.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn niice Who that's an awesome catch I'm thinking Ur gonna gonna be blowing that gpw outta the water real soon that is if u don't crush it with that ak47 those r some huge ass xmas tree colas great job!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 19, 2011)

not just a 600 G! hes got everything going for him haha! whats next to hit the 360?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

This ak run will be my last before the move LG... greener pastures


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> And another.





whodatnation said:


> Sour D weigh in.
> 
> total= 574g,,, oh soo close to 1 gpw... I am confident if the 360 was filled completely I would have hit 1gpw and some change.


Yep.. another one smashed.. those wieghts are nice bro ..reaL nice.. 

Super soil , normal soil and now hydro all checked off the list.. You got some skillz there whodat ...
Hope the move goes well..]
Dre

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.*


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> ~~For any newcomers~~
> 
> Heres what the ak looked like last run, also in rdwc.
> 
> lil blast from the not so distant past.


Sorry to bring back something so old.. but damn those pics are ridiculous. How did that RDWC work? And what nute line did you use?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2011)

that is a good bump...


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> This ak run will be my last before the move LG... greener pastures


Hey Whodat! What kind of nutes do you like to use for your DWC?


----------



## kush groove (Oct 19, 2011)

what up whodat.....bad ass thread you got here........i grew up on the west bank by the way, but im westcoasting it now


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Yep.. another one smashed.. those wieghts are nice bro ..reaL nice..
> 
> Super soil , normal soil and now hydro all checked off the list.. You got some skillz there whodat ...
> Hope the move goes well..]
> ...


 Thanks for the kind words Dre  appreciated.



HiImNick said:


> Sorry to bring back something so old.. but damn those pics are ridiculous. How did that RDWC work? And what nute line did you use?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Thanks for the bump nick.
I used technaflora nutes.


genuity said:


> that is a good bump...


 Agreed 


Shwagbag said:


> Hey Whodat! What kind of nutes do you like to use for your DWC?


 Hey shwag!
Iv only used the technaflora line in the systems. I got set up with some nutes from a rep of x nutrients but ran out of time before I could use them, I feel kinda bad because I said I would document it after my ak grow but like I said I ran out of time. I will no doubt use the nutes he gave me, so as long as the net is up I'll be documenting it


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

kush groove said:


> what up whodat.....bad ass thread you got here........i grew up on the west bank by the way, but im westcoasting it now


What up kush groove, thanks.
Good to hear from another local  Im no coasting it now lol


----------



## jaydiesle (Oct 19, 2011)

how much lights do u have m8 its says 4x400 but i think i see way moreee lmao nice grow btw m8


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

jaydiesle said:


> how much lights do u have m8 its says 4x400 but i think i see way moreee lmao nice grow btw m8


lol, thanks.

The title says "New 4,400w Room With Co2" but Im running 3,200w at the moment.



I figured I would toss the extra 1k over the 4x8, so now the 4x8 has 2-1ks and 2 600ds over it lololol Gotta go out with a bang eh?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2011)

Whodat. If I didn't love you so much, I would definitely hate you, lol. Props out to you sir. I know it's not down to nute line, but I'm tempted to switch to technaflora just to be like you.



jaydiesle said:


> how much lights do u have m8 its says 4x400 but i think i see way moreee lmao nice grow btw m8


I'm not trying to answer for whodat, just being a smart ass I guess... that's a comma in the title - 4,400w, hard to imagine I know. Btw, nice avatar bro. Pics of girls, buds, and nissans get me going, hahaha.

EDIT: you beat me. damn it.


----------



## jaydiesle (Oct 19, 2011)

lol thnx bro gtr r35 6cyc 60k car spanking $200k lambos and v12 u already know bro


jigfresh said:


> Whodat. If I didn't love you so much, I would definitely hate you, lol. Props out to you sir. I know it's not down to nute line, but I'm tempted to switch to technaflora just to be like you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

hahaha thanks Jig, I think Im ready for the great outdoors  good to see ya.

Back to the dirt!!!  
I will be experimenting with aquaponics too.


----------



## jaydiesle (Oct 19, 2011)

i got a 2000 watt going now are u pulling good numbers on 32 srry i havent gon threw ur whole grow but is scrog the way to go i havent tryed it and how close can u get with the 400


whodatnation said:


> lol, thanks.
> 
> The title says "New 4,400w Room With Co2" but Im running 3,200w at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

jaydiesle said:


> i got a 2000 watt going now are u pulling good numbers on 32 srry i havent gon threw ur whole grow but is scrog the way to go i havent tryed it and how close can u get with the 400


Im getting decent numbers. 
Its ok, its a long thread. I really like scrog. I dont run any 400ds.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2011)

Sour D 








Zoooooom!








AK


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2011)

FFS!!! There's like 80 lbs in there!!! I guess a little less than that but JEEZ whodat. I guess a good strategy at keeping trimming to a minimum is to make sure the buds get so big they just swallow all the leaves.

Amazing my friend. Love the mask chillin in the background.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

Dude that is amazing shit right there lol!! You the man i got to do a double take on that shit rep bro


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 20, 2011)

haha yeah OK yields my assssssssss!!! so you moving soon or just stopping the grow until you move? not sure what ill do with out coming to see your thread!!


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 20, 2011)

Every time I come back to this thread I'm reminded of how critical CO2 enrichment actually is. 

God. Damn.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha yeah OK yields my assssssssss!!! so you moving soon or just stopping the grow until you move? not sure what ill do with out coming to see your thread!!


Well you could always check out my thread and see how to NOT do things, lol.

I'm with you LG. I'm gonna miss me some whodat buds.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 21, 2011)

haha i could always check my journal if i wanted to see how not to do things hahah. im sure in the future we will see some giant whodat buds but were just gona have to be patient i guess.


----------



## Psychild (Oct 22, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sour D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bump!!!! amazing &#8730;



jaydiesle said:


> i got a 2000 watt going now are u pulling good numbers on 32 srry i havent gon threw ur whole grow but is scrog the way to go i havent tryed it and how close can u get with the 400


 I have a cool tube on my 400w, but it's probably about 10" from the canopy.....might let it get to 6-8". All I have is a $5 6" wal mart fan blowing through my cool tube, so nothing major cooling my bulb off, just taking the edge off. &#8730;


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 22, 2011)

Yo! Who seriously man much grow love and RESPECTS homie think Most peeps would agree with me saying this but GotDamn dude I've never seen such a pimp grow, such clean and dialed in methods and most definetely any type of phuckking nuggs like that this thread is classic man no doubt ur rockkin shyt hard mang phuckking big willie grow pimp style SHYT! ALRITE then man had to say it anyone in disagreementz Just hateing.
That SourD looks crazy niice man its all good Who ur tha SHYT!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks allot for all the kind words everyone, much appreciated 

Jig and LG ~lol!

Once again thanks everyone.

Should have an update tonight! So look out for that


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2011)

Should??? bro I'm jonesin for a peep at the AK. Just 1 pic will hold me over for at least a week.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Should??? bro I'm jonesin for a peep at the AK. Just 1 pic will hold me over for at least a week.


Ok heres one for ya Jig  Now no more for a week lol naaaaaa I'll have more in a few hrs.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2011)

*YES!!!!* Thanks whodat


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2011)

that cola is just crazy!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 26, 2011)

Jesus H, Mary and Joseph. I've never seen anything like that. Break out the coronet!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

lol thanks.


Nice ass shwag, what ya doing this weekend? lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol thanks.
> 
> 
> Nice ass shwag, what ya doing this weekend? lol


Thanks! I had to switch because some deebag stole my avatar. I don't know what she's doing this weekend but if you find out please fill me in with details! lol


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

You did well 

Ill let you know how it turns out lol


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ucvta7xDo_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ucvta7xDo_4[/video]



Ak day 63, beginning of week 10.
2 more days of nothing but sugar daddy and magic cal (ppms only at 550 right now) then a 4 day total flush 
Also spotted some patches of spider mites ( i have not been a good boy) but its the last run for this room so im not sweating it 


Giggity 

































Its hard to get it all in perspective,,, there's allot of bud in there.

Off to post this in the 600 lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

His buds are so big even his pictures of them take ages to upload


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2011)

Might crash the server. hehehe


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> His buds are so big even his pictures of them take ages to upload





jigfresh said:


> Might crash the server. hehehe


Hahaha  it does take a while


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 27, 2011)

hell the picture alone weighs 25lbs, its just not fair!!!! loving the love whodat...


----------



## wheeelman (Oct 28, 2011)

WHoDat...do you follow TechnaFloras recipes for success or do you do your own thing?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Im rolling around reading these posts lol




wheelman~ Yes Iv been following their chart, but I always adjust the strength depending on how certain strains feed  Sometime I will also add a dash of their grow/veg nute during flowering.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey whodat, lol. I showed my wife your pics just now. She doesn't smoke and never has (regularly at least). Her words "I would convert to being a pothead for those bud."

Well done sir.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 29, 2011)

Crazy Shyts classic rite here! Damn n u threw in the Gangstarr 2 niice thats one of my faves man MASS APPEAL!!!!!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;Ucvta7xDo_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ucvta7xDo_4[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks whodat, now I have a fucking huge erection, geesh.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 31, 2011)

going to be a heavy harvest to say the least...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 31, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> going to be a heavy harvest to say the least...


Working on that right now  I got some good pics


----------



## lilindian (Oct 31, 2011)

fuck me thats a serious grow.... damn.... hugely HUGELY envious!


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 31, 2011)

Finding space to hang it is probably more difficult than trimming it lol. You barely even need scissors for that shit!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks.

I'll be drying in my old 4x8 veg room  gonna be able to control it perfectly.

Well, plant #1 is almost done and looking like maybe more than 1#... hard to say but will see... toasted from the scissor hash, yumyum!

I'll post some pics later.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2011)

Heres whats down from plant#1 and maybe a 1/4 from plant #2 
Probably gonna finish plant #2 and call it a night...





















Back at it...


----------



## GreatwhiteIVXX (Nov 1, 2011)

WOWWW!!!!! Best grows I have seen. Gotta give ya props bra. Wish I could have a set up like that. Wish i had as much room that you do. I only got 4X4X6.5, and starting my first SCROG and second grow total. Just have to say you have amazing setups man. 
Just love all your pics and everything you got. So bad ass!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice whodat.........


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 1, 2011)

That's a lot of meat! It looks like a lot more work after you chop them down lol. Happy trimming, shit looks dank as fawk.


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2011)

hell yea,beast mode is right.


----------



## stondded (Nov 1, 2011)

killin it like always plus rep bro


----------



## rayishungry (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks great! Bet your hands are tired as shit.


----------



## bigslama912 (Nov 1, 2011)

dam! Cant wait to see what the final weigh in is!


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking good, bumpin a great ScrOG.


----------



## Psychild (Nov 1, 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam! Too legit! Nice harvest whodat! Quick question for you....what kind of pH down would you suggest?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2011)

Last plant! done!
well almost. Im gonna do a two part trimming process, everything has gotten a rough trim, then when its time for jarring I'll bust out the scissors again and do a final trim.
Plant 1 already has a detailed trim so no more work to do on her 



Last plant  (done now though,, just a pic I took along the way.)
Did someone say it was gonna rain? (with a little help from the tripod  )












No vacancy. 

FIN​
Drying room 4x8x7
temp~68
RH~55-60%
Dank ?~ yes


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice whodat.........


 


GreatwhiteIVXX said:


> WOWWW!!!!! Best grows I have seen. Gotta give ya props bra. Wish I could have a set up like that. Wish i had as much room that you do. I only got 4X4X6.5, and starting my first SCROG and second grow total. Just have to say you have amazing setups man.
> Just love all your pics and everything you got. So bad ass!!!


  Thanks allot. Dont underestimate a 4x4, lots o bud can come from that 


Shwagbag said:


> That's a lot of meat! It looks like a lot more work after you chop them down lol. Happy trimming, shit looks dank as fawk.


  It turned out to be more work than I thought it would be lol. 


genuity said:


> hell yea,beast mode is right.


 


stondded said:


> killin it like always plus rep bro


 


rayishungry said:


> Looks great! Bet your hands are tired as shit.


  Surprisingly not too bad  


bigslama912 said:


> dam! Cant wait to see what the final weigh in is!


  me either.


Shrubs First said:


> Looking good, bumpin a great ScrOG.


  


Psychild said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam! Too legit! Nice harvest whodat! Quick question for you....what kind of pH down would you suggest?


 Too legit to quit lol.
Iv never really been concerned about what brand ph up/down I use, they probably all have almost identical ingredients,, some just stronger than others... Iv used techniflora ph before but found it a little weak, besides that all Iv used is GH ph and it lasts because its more concentrated.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Thanks for all the kind words everyone. This  Im about to smoke is for you! and the next one after that too hehe. 

[video=youtube;f7mg5j038lU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7mg5j038lU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 1, 2011)

whodat you can just throw those popcorn buds hanging on the bottom rack in a bag n ill drop by n haul them off for ya bro lmao, those popcorn buds are bigger than most of us mere mortals will ever acomplish. GREAT JOB MAN!!! once again i bow before your greatness.


----------



## GreatwhiteIVXX (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks allot. Dont underestimate a 4x4, lots o bud can come from that 


Forget most people do their measures in meters. It's 4X4X6.5 feet. 
Wish I had that in meters. Haha
Your plants are huge. I love looking at them. Ha. Just so beautiful. 

What nutrients do you use??


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

GreatwhiteIVXX said:


> Forget most people do their measures in meters. It's 4X4X6.5 feet.
> Wish I had that in meters. Haha
> Your plants are huge. I love looking at them. Ha. Just so beautiful.
> 
> What nutrients do you use??


I was talking about 4x4 feet  that is half of what I just harvested  it was in a 4x8 area. So yeah, dont underestimate a 4x4, lots o bud can come from that hehe.

I used technaflora for my hydro... I cant wait to get back in the dirt though.




4tatude said:


> whodat you can just throw those popcorn buds hanging on the bottom rack in a bag n ill drop by n haul them off for ya bro lmao, those popcorn buds are bigger than most of us mere mortals will ever acomplish. GREAT JOB MAN!!! once again i bow before your greatness.




Thanks 4T  lol
My pile of popcorn and sugar trim is ridiculous lol.
Note to self: Dont have such a thick canopy next time  less popcorn = less headache.


----------



## GreatwhiteIVXX (Nov 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I was talking about 4x4 feet  that is half of what I just harvested  it was in a 4x8 area. So yeah, dont underestimate a 4x4, lots o bud can come from that hehe.
> 
> I used technaflora for my hydro... I cant wait to get back in the dirt though.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteIVXX (Nov 2, 2011)

Hhaha not cook on the nutes. 
Ment cool. Damn spell check.


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2011)

i just want to fall in that room,dam,thickness.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 2, 2011)

looks like a fucking outdoor harvest haha! congrats on the final run for now buddy! hope its not too long before we see you up and running again!


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looks like a fucking outdoor harvest haha! congrats on the final run for now buddy! hope its not too long before we see you up and running again!


yea,its gonna be slow,with out whodat.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 2, 2011)

yep its gona be a sad time when this thread doesnt have updates like the last one... i may have to start growing again because of the lack of pron ill be seeing in here now haha. still got a few months before that comes though...


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 2, 2011)

Quick! Somone set up a 4400w grow room with co2 and fill in until whodat gets it going again lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

genuity said:


> i just want to fall in that room,dam,thickness.


 lol I had the erg to do the same thing 


littlegrower2004 said:


> looks like a fucking outdoor harvest haha!


 hahaha I was thinking that myself while harvesting 


littlegrower2004 said:


> yep its gona be a sad time when this thread doesnt have updates like the last one... i may have to start growing again because of the lack of pron ill be seeing in here now haha. still got a few months before that comes though...


No worries, the 6 has PLENTY o pr0n to go around.
So did you find a place?!

Back to work


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Quick! Somone set up a 4400w grow room with co2 and fill in until whodat gets it going again lol.


haha
Yes, someone pleas fill in for me!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 2, 2011)

theres been a few places ive been looking at but im going to get the entire lease amount up front so dont have to worry of living from payment to payment. should just be another couple months of work and should be at the right amount plus some wiggle room. then ill start vegging some BB seeds and some from DR g as well as some space bomb and get them ready to flower once i make the move. haha thats the plan atleast haha. 600 PRON is nothing compared to what we get in here, but will have to do until your back to posting the fire again haha.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Last plant! done!
> well almost. Im gonna do a two part trimming process, everything has gotten a rough trim, then when its time for jarring I'll bust out the scissors again and do a final trim.
> Plant 1 already has a detailed trim so no more work to do on her
> 
> ...


nice painting in the background


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 2, 2011)

nice buds too!!


----------



## kush groove (Nov 2, 2011)

uhhhhhh, that kinda looks like a lot of bud dude........smh....no really, im shaking my head


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah i need to get myself some of whodats original art!!! and his seeds haha!


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha
> Yes, someone pleas fill in for me!!!


My thumb is not as green as yours lol


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha
> Yes, someone pleas fill in for me!!!


thats some big shoes to fill whodat...not6 something i would try, not that i wouldent love to but dammn that would require a miracle or devine intervention or some shit like that. us mortals dream of producing those monster colas you throw down...

you must spread the love before you can rep whodat again ...


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 2, 2011)

shwagbag you need to find another ass for avitar, every time i scroll past it i got to back up n look lol. im not able to keep on track with you waving that thing around. just quit it damn it lmao


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

Its a great av imo.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Its a great av imo.


just perfect... its why i have to stop n look EVERY time


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

Shwag pleast post something, anything, just so we can see that av without going back a page lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Shwag pleast post something, anything, just so we can see that av without going back a page lol


Yeah I like my new one better! A dude told me a couple days ago "Looking at your avatar makes me want to jack off!" lol TMI but funny nonetheless.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2011)

oh shit, lol


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I was talking about 4x4 feet  that is half of what I just harvested  it was in a 4x8 area. So yeah, dont underestimate a 4x4, lots o bud can come from that hehe.
> 
> I used technaflora for my hydro...* I cant wait to get back in the dirt though.*


I'm curious why you feel this way. I'm not saying one is better than thr other ot anything, just curious...


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I'm curious why you feel this way. I'm not saying one is better than thr other ot anything, just curious...


I like mixing it, seeing plants thrive in it, keeping it alive. When I picture a soil and a plant working together in harmony, its just lovely. I know there are thousands upon thousands of different species of microbes/fungi living and working together breaking down a perfect mix of raw organic matter and making it available to the plant... Not much (to me) beats the feeling of mixing a kick ass dialed in soil and seeing plants going ape shit in it and loving life. I feel the same way about brewing teas as I do mixing soil... Plus I like mixing my methods of growing to keep things interesting (All of my grows are proof of this). Im gonna start growing allot of different species of plants besides cannabis in the future as well... gotta mix it up.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2011)

Got ya. I seem to go back and forth between them too and like them both but seem to go soil when running few plants and hydro with many for watering reasons. I think it's a PIA to keep up watering 20-30 plants and hydro simplifies that for me.


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I like mixing it, seeing plants thrive in it, keeping it alive. When I picture a soil and a plant working together in harmony, its just lovely. I know there are thousands upon thousands of different species of microbes/fungi living and working together breaking down a perfect mix of raw organic matter and making it available to the plant... Not much (to me) beats the feeling of mixing a kick ass dialed in soil and seeing plants going ape shit in it and loving life. I feel the same way about brewing teas as I do mixing soil... Plus I like mixing my methods of growing to keep things interesting (All of my grows are proof of this). Im gonna start growing allot of different species of plants besides cannabis in the future as well... gotta mix it up.


this needs some music to go with it..^^^
i feel ya on the soil,i have yet to mix a full batch,,but i know when i do,it will be worth every speck of it.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 3, 2011)

ive only grown mmj in hydro, tho iv got a few going in soil at the moment. ive grown many vegie gardens and have a house full of house plants all in soil. not real comfortable going soil yet, i know that sounds backwards but thats the way it is. i think soil would be easier to do multiple strains and flowering times as well as basib plant maintenance but like dez i wouldnt want to do grows in soil where it turns into work watering n such. with that said im planning to do a full soil grow nexy yr just to see how it compares to my norm. both growth rate n taste...


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 3, 2011)

4tatude said:


> ive only grown mmj in hydro, tho iv got a few going in soil at the moment. ive grown many vegie gardens and have a house full of house plants all in soil. not real comfortable going soil yet, i know that sounds backwards but thats the way it is. i think soil would be easier to do multiple strains and flowering times as well as basib plant maintenance but like dez i wouldnt want to do grows in soil where it turns into work watering n such. with that said im planning to do a full soil grow nexy yr just to see how it compares to my norm. both growth rate n taste...


Mixing water is work, no doubt about it, def pros and cons each way mmmhmmmm. I also enjoy mixing the soil and using all sorts of "goodies" too. It defintely works well for my perpetual garden with several strains running, different cycles and different feedings. Mixing a super soil is great for ease of watering though, I don't feed much if at all for 2-3 weeks into flower, just PH balance and a little cal mag here and there. Then I slowly introduce organic bloom nutes and little guys that work in the soil. Good luck with the soil grows, I hope you have fun comparing.


----------



## rayishungry (Nov 4, 2011)

Whodat....Do you follow the "Recipe For Success" provided by Technaflora? If not, what do you do? I use the same nutes and would like to know what you do vs. what I'm doing. Thanks.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2011)

rayishungry said:


> Whodat....Do you follow the "Recipe For Success" provided by Technaflora? If not, what do you do? I use the same nutes and would like to know what you do vs. what I'm doing. Thanks.


I use by their feeding chart, but I adjust concentrations per strain.


----------



## rayishungry (Nov 4, 2011)

You don't up the dose during flower? How do I find out if a strain wants more or less of something? Just from the leaves and the signs of deficiency?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2011)

I followed the recipe, just diluted.

By monitoring how the ph and ppm of the water drifts over time you'll be able to see if the plant is eating all the nutes your giving them. So if the ppms have actually gone up and ph went down over the course of a day lest just say from 1500-1600, this leads me to believe that the plant drank more water and left some nutes behind that it didnt eat thus raising the ppm. At this point Im going to lower the ppm by diluting then writing it down (lets say we diluted it down to 1350)and check again the next day. The next day after that, the ppms read 1450, so dilute again down to 1200 and write it down. Now, the next day we see the ppm is down to 1100 and the ph is naturally raising, this makes me think a more ideal feeding for this strain is around 1200-1300ppm... BUT! plants will feed more/less in different phases. 
Average ppm for these cuts iv run~
Sour D~ 600
?p~800
AK~1400
space bomb~500.

Now take all that with a grain of salt, because I didnt really read this anywhere and havent really herd other peeps mention it,,,,, its purely what Iv noticed and what I *think* is happening.


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2011)

I think you are right,about it all.
even temps play a part,in feedings.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2011)

Variable galore. lol


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 4, 2011)

whodat im thinking like you, find the sweet spot n stay there till the plant tells you otherwise. i think common sence and reading your plants are more acurate than a feed chart. feed charts give a generac balance to work with but like you said variables out the ass when it comes to spacifics. my rule of thumb is to error on the weaker side when feeding, i can always add more if needed.
again let me repeat im talking about hydro as ive zero exp. in soil, altho im sure the same applies.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2011)

4tatude said:


> whodat im thinking like you, find the sweet spot n stay there till the plant tells you otherwise. i think common sence and reading your plants are more acurate than a feed chart. feed charts give a generac balance to work with but like you said variables out the ass when it comes to spacifics. my rule of thumb is to error on the weaker side when feeding, i can always add more if needed.
> again let me repeat im talking about hydro as ive zero exp. in soil, altho im sure the same applies.


Id like to add that I up the nutes until I find the max and then stay at that spot and upping little by little just to se if their appetite has increased.
Yes hydro 
Iv never checked ppm or ph in any of my soil grows, I let the soil do the work... but if they start to look hungry I'll top dress and or add some tea


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 4, 2011)

whodat you answered my next question, was wondering about soil. so your soil mix will cary the plant through to flower? then feed bloom mix? give us a brief run down on how you do soil, not asking for blow by blow just an overview of your choices will be fine, n thanks for being willing to answer so many questions. peace!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2011)

WOOT. Beat dem bucs!!! LSU showin em whos boss too!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I followed the recipe, just diluted.
> 
> By monitoring how the ph and ppm of the water drifts over time you'll be able to see if the plant is eating all the nutes your giving them. So if the ppms have actually gone up and ph went down over the course of a day lest just say from 1500-1600, this leads me to believe that the plant drank more water and left some nutes behind that it didnt eat thus raising the ppm. At this point Im going to lower the ppm by diluting then writing it down (lets say we diluted it down to 1350)and check again the next day. The next day after that, the ppms read 1450, so dilute again down to 1200 and write it down. Now, the next day we see the ppm is down to 1100 and the ph is naturally raising, this makes me think a more ideal feeding for this strain is around 1200-1300ppm... BUT! plants will feed more/less in different phases.
> Average ppm for these cuts iv run~
> ...



You have it exactly right, my friend.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 7, 2011)

So the AK likes to EAT! Good to know, I have one in Super Soil right now.


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 7, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> So the AK likes to EAT! Good to know, I have one in Super Soil right now.


 AK's like to eat, and eat, and eat. Make sure to give her tea on the reg until it's time for a real feeding.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 7, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> AK's like to eat, and eat, and eat. Make sure to give her tea on the reg until it's time for a real feeding.


That's pretty much all I'm using right now is super soil and tea with a lil of the Fox Farm solubles every once in a while.


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 7, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> That's pretty much all I'm using right now is super soil and tea with a lil of the Fox Farm solubles every once in a while.


 That's the way to do it. When are you going to get some more organic boosters? Top Max and Bio Heaven by BioBizz is fucking awesome, but super mother fucking expensive. And it isn't much of a balanced diet. Now that I think about it... I would suggest something else if I knew of something else, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2011)

Heya.
I think teas and super soil is a killer combination! no need for much ells imo.
I think Iv read (a long time ago) that the salts in chemical nutes are bad for the microbs in the soil,,, so Id guess that ff solubles may be hurting your soil. Any thoughts? 

joz lol.^ 


Im busy busy peeps. 
Just finished the final trim on the crop and it burping atm.
I'll be a lil more active soon as my to do list shrinks quite a bit lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad to hear you are keeping busy!! I can almost smell the jars when you burp them, all the way over here


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Glad to hear you are keeping busy!! I can almost smell the jars when you burp them, all the way over here


Well, Im using 5gal buckets lol. almost 2 and a half full, a tad fluffier than expected but looks good.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Well, Im using 5gal buckets lol. almost 2 and a half full, a tad fluffier than expected but looks good.


Buckets, jars, ya know what I meant


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Well, Im using 5gal buckets lol. almost 2 and a half full, a tad fluffier than expected but looks good.


NICE Whodat!!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I like mixing it, seeing plants thrive in it, keeping it alive. When I picture a soil and a plant working together in harmony, its just lovely. I know there are thousands upon thousands of different species of microbes/fungi living and working together breaking down a perfect mix of raw organic matter and making it available to the plant... Not much (to me) beats the feeling of mixing a kick ass dialed in soil and seeing plants going ape shit in it and loving life. I feel the same way about brewing teas as I do mixing soil... Plus I like mixing my methods of growing to keep things interesting (All of my grows are proof of this). Im gonna start growing allot of different species of plants besides cannabis in the future as well... gotta mix it up.


Hey Whodat, making the rounds and I'm excited to hear your gonna try some soil again. I've been using a coir mix that I've been recycling and amending over again. Not long ago I opened my bin to do some transplanting and as I'm mixing it up I can smell that sweet smell of a soil garden even though I'm all coir. Then I had another bin of old potting soil and it did not have this smell. In fact it was kind of sour and bitter. I was asking about different methods for growing large plants a while ago and even mentioned trying hydro, but after seeing my plants lately, in this sweet smelling recycled mix, with the help of some new nutes and amendments, I don't think I'd consider it now. Maybe some other time but I'm not rockin no boats now. I think my worst enemy so far has been fear and reluctance. 

About feeding, I've developed a way to sort of control and monitor it that seems to be working pretty well for me. I separate strength from dose. In that I mean that I will either mix up a 1/4, 1/2 or full strength mixture but I standardized a dose at 500ml. So a 4L mix is 8 doses. Some plants need a dose and a half or two. Gotta love metric. I'm horrible at keeping records so I'm all feel so this is a way that I can easily keep track and see who needs more or less without having to do that. Same thing with watering. All feel with the pick it up and check the weight method. If your too heavy I'll get ya another day. So yeah. That's how I do things in my neck of the woods. So far.


Edit. I get so rambling I forget what I really wanted to say. If you haven't seen it, there's a movie on netflix, and possibly free on youtube, called Dirt. Any grower should watch this movie. In it there's an older man who runs some sort of compost company and he talks about the different smells from the different stages of compost that finally finishes with that sweet smell. He show the different piles and he can tell which pile is ready for planting.


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Heya.
> I think teas and super soil is a killer combination! no need for much ells imo.
> I think Iv read (a long time ago) that the salts in chemical nutes are bad for the microbs in the soil,,, so Id guess that ff solubles may be hurting your soil. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


 FF solubles sure are hurting his microbes, high phosphorus anything does, but synthetic phosphorus is the worst. Definitely do not recommend anything like that. Loading the ever loving shit out of your tea with high p/k guano helps too.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 10, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> FF solubles sure are hurting his microbes, high phosphorus anything does, but synthetic phosphorus is the worst. Definitely do not recommend anything like that. Loading the ever loving shit out of your tea with high p/k guano helps too.


Really? I never assumed such a thing.... I don't add to the tea though, usually fed stand alone at minimum application rates. Just curious, how would a soluble additive hurt microbes? I assumed it would be consumed very quickly granted the application rate wasn't excessive and organics were still the primary source of plant food.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Heres whats down from plant#1 and maybe a 1/4 from plant #2
> Probably gonna finish plant #2 and call it a night...
> 
> 
> ...


Got dayum whodat man i wouldnt have believed it if i didnt see it brother man i dont even have the words homie u lnow whaddup shyts just all kinds of tooo niice lolz man WOW


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 28, 2011)

How goes it whodat? What sneaky shit are you going to surprise us with this grow?


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 2, 2011)

Doing Big things as always whodat So its December now lol still buzy?!!! Havent talked to ya in a while works buzy as always get with me and keep growing those Monsters Buds as always lol that shits ridiculous


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2012)

Damn i miss this thread


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2012)

Its alive! thanks for giving my old thread a little bit of life... even if it is just temporary  I sure miss growing herbs.  you know where to find me


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> This whole time you had a thread and I never thought to check it out
> 
> Imma dummass... lol
> 
> ...


why yes u r.  lol. but i guess that makes me one too.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

Im blazing up and scrolling through these good times 

Just thought Id let anyone still subbed to this journal know that I have a.......
New journal!!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/597139-whodat-back.html


----------

